# DIGIT CTC 2 Discussion



## onlyabhi (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Friends!

Lets have a great time again by playing CTC 2.

We all had a great time in Feb when sleepless nights & crackling moments made us enjoy so much.

This is the time to feel the heat again.. oops its summer.. no worries, feel the thrill running down your spine..

So, lets start our journey CTC 2.


----------



## jelly_gill (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Friends, Nice to be on CTC 2 Discussion. I have reached the stage where you have to add first two digits of AMD Phenom's price to get the page number of next clue. It seems the question is flawed. Any ideas?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 6, 2010)

Assembling that crossword is giving me a headache


----------



## walkmanguru (Jun 7, 2010)

Dont have energy to  buy the magazine...will someone pop me a redbull. ?


----------



## edvin_158709 (Jun 7, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Assembling that crossword is giving me a headache



You just need to figure out the puzzle, what i did is took some print out of blank crossword and then assembled it this helped me a lot,even i thought it is complicated but when i finished i felt it was really simple and only three clues is remaining in crossword.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 7, 2010)

@edvin
check your pm?


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 7, 2010)

i am stuck with.....1.An ARM CPU for smartphones.....and 2. Moniker for famous iphone hacker......any one noe this...


----------



## ravikanth192 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi All Lets Have some fun. ... its the time to wear a thinking cap and just pull hair out.
So lets solve it. Its great to be on CTC2 Discussion


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

did anyone get the url of the CTC


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 8, 2010)

still trying to get it..............


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2010)

hey did ne1 understand wats the two part puzzle on page 44 and 126????


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

i think there is some mistake in the clues... i didn't come to know the number in the title of the last regular feature in Digit magazine... i dont think its Digit 101 

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------




rohan.kwatra said:


> hey did ne1 understand wats the two part puzzle on page 44 and 126????


ya i understood it... u have to locate the position of the dots in page 126 on the table in page 44(overlap) and get 6 letters... and maybe form a word i guess...


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, the forum is up already!
Bought the mag yesterday, was pretty hard shelling out the extra 100 bucks. Was flipping over the cordboard, then saw CTC II. Made the decision and bought it. I hope its worth it though.

good luck to all for head banging


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 8, 2010)

pandu1990 said:


> i think there is some mistake in the clues... i didn't come to know the number in the title of the last regular feature in Digit magazine... i dont think its Digit 101
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------
> 
> ...




there is a same type of thing --on a page after both 44 and 126./....


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

katzdudexxx said:


> there is a same type of thing --on a page after both 44 and 126./....


try doing the same thing on those two also....
but they dont link to any page or anything.. i have a doubt that something is missing..


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2010)

was ne1 able to crack the code yet? the clues dont actually match..
the y part can be found using the way u just told..n it also fits the crossword

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------

does ne1 know if we can access the url after 7th june???? cause it says on pg 126 (on 7th june for the nxt leg of ctcII)


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

rohan.kwatra said:


> was ne1 able to crack the code yet? the clues dont actually match..
> the y part can be found using the way u just told..n it also fits the crossword
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------
> ...



did u assemble the crossword? im feeling that some links are missing. can u tell me the word u got from the puzzle? i got it actually, just want to check if any other word can be formed.

ya we can access the url on or after 7thjune. but im not able to get the x part of the url..


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 8, 2010)

w00t cracked the cipher text on page 34, but i still dunno the last feature article of the magazine and where to go next


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 8, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> w00t cracked the cipher text on page 34, but i still dunno the last feature article of the magazine and where to go next[/QUOT
> 
> i think the last regular feature is Digit 101...in the end page of the magazine...
> nd plzz tell wht type of lang is tht....in tht cipher text...d...what is tht frog thing...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2010)

there r only a few possibilities to x i tried them ol none works . i think the url closed on 7th


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> w00t cracked the cipher text on page 34, but i still dunno the last feature article of the magazine and where to go next


help me out on how to solve the text in page 34. actually i dint understand what has to be done..

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------




rohan.kwatra said:


> i think the word is armour. wat u gt??? there r only a few possibilities to x i tried them ol none works . i think the url closed on 7th


i too got the same word.. but wen i tried to put it in the 10th across on the crossword it didnt match with 6th down.. it has to start with G. so i cracked the puzzle on page 46 and page 128 and got the word GOOGLE..
the url opened on 7t. i dont think it wil close in just one day...


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 8, 2010)

me too think the word is armour, tried all combinations with it, no url shows up?

the cipher is a monoalphabetic substitution cipher.

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------

6 down is pingala, so has to start with A and the 3rd is M from 11 down Mosaic, which leaves us with Armour


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

i really dont have any idea about monoalphabetic substitution cipher.can u help me out with the first five words? please.....

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------

i have problems with assembling the crossword as well..


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2010)

ya tron is ryt 6 down is pingala and 10 starts with a n armour is the only possibility and x is 13 i think


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

no rohan. x is not 13.

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------

tron is right... y is armour then..... only need to find out x..
dont know what is the regular feature in digit magazine.................


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2010)

c i dnt know for sure but r u counting the trivia pages as 29 or 30???


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 8, 2010)

do you have what it takes to guess the contents of this box using just the frequency of letters in the text? or will you have to look out for kernie the frog spy encoder and use the top secret code number to decrypt the password - "tackal" - using the numbers.

wht does it mean..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 8, 2010)

i think x is 14


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2010)

x is (no. of trivia pages - something).so it has possibilities from 1 to 30 . tried them ol with armour none works.

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------

the last feature in digit is digit 101 and thats the only title with a number in it. can ne1 think of ne oder possibility


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 8, 2010)

katzdudexxx said:


> do you have what it takes to guess the contents of this box using just the frequency of letters in the text? or will you have to look out for kernie the frog spy encoder and use the top secret code number to decrypt the password - "tackal" - using the numbers.
> 
> wht does it mean..



from where this u read this?


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 8, 2010)

rohan.kwatra said:


> x is (no. of trivia pages - something).so it has possibilities from 1 to 30 . tried them ol with armour none works.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------
> 
> the last feature in digit is digit 101 and thats the only title with a number in it. can ne1 think of ne oder possibility



well i am thinking the same.....x=14(30-16)...and y=armour.....but wht is the google for....in the next page....it must hav sum relation with it...

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> from where this u read this?



its the text on page 34....DECRYPTED VERSION...!!


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2010)

jaskaran wat katz has written is the code on pg 34 thats wat it comes after monoalphabetic substitution


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

but 101 doesn't lead to the page with CTC


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2010)

i think pg 34 might and 128 might be a part of leg2 of ctc2. none of the clues point towards them ryt now....

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------

i noe 101 leads to pg 125 but that has ntn related to ctc


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 8, 2010)

pandu1990 said:


> but 101 doesn't lead to the page with CTC




yea....16-6=10+15=25+101=126.....but at last it says to subtract 1....thts the main prob...or else..... we are on right track...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2010)

even if we leave ol clues x can be(no of pgs in trivia=30or 29)-(pg no. with a clue that can be only 16 or 18). and y as evry1 agrees is armour.


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

katzdudexxx said:


> yea....16-6=10+15=25+101=126.....but at last it says to subtract 1....thts the main prob...or else..... we are on right track...


but even if we flip to page 126 directly, we r not able to get the url...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2010)

thats the prob. i think the url closed down yesterday.


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

ya maybe the url closed... i got the book yesterday itself.. so couldnt solve... maybe better luck next time...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2010)

ya .... me 2 gt the mag yesterday at 8 pm only 4 hrs to solve....
the crossword is k 
7 should be pandora
3 only possible answer i found was cortex-A but that doesnt suit here
letz hope dere r more ctc's lyk this every month and we get the mag on tym..


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 8, 2010)

dudes the url opens on 7th not closes lol


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2010)

we mean it was only a 1 day url. oderwise d mag would mention from 7th nt on 7th
wat oder mistake can u think of???


----------



## staticsid (Jun 8, 2010)

The online leg will be up tonight. (url is not active yet but many of you are on the right track). Lots of people hadn't got the magazine until now due to some transportation issues.


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 8, 2010)

good news the url exists! someone is modding this forum 

---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------

dang same old prob like the last time.

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------

people have not got their copies, but what has dat to do with the url lol. i don't get it!


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 8, 2010)

gr8.....gr8....gr8....i think i wont sleep tonite...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2010)

url is inactive........ so u mean our answer is ryt???


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 8, 2010)

I got this junk lol from 14armour :->


Array
(
    [GLOBALS] => Array
 *RECURSION*
    [_POST] => Array
        (
        )
    [_GET] => Array
        (
        )
    [_COOKIE] => Array
        (
            [PHPSESSID] => n70eue43vsvfuit1a0m5d5fg44
            [__gads] => ID=be287d92c314266b:T=1275983622:S=ALNI_MblOJEhAuY2iohNxTB4nH15eB4DnA
            [__utma] => 5510700.1368453664.1275983791.1275983791.1275983791.1
            [__utmb] => 5510700.4.10.1275983791
            [__utmc] => 5510700
            [__utmz] => 5510700.1275983791.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none)
            [digit] => 0
        )
    [_FILES] => Array
        (
        )
    [_SERVER] => Array
        (
            [REDIRECT_no-gzip] => 1
            [REDIRECT_dont-vary] => 1
            [REDIRECT_REQUEST_METHOD] => GET
            [REDIRECT_STATUS] => 404
            [HTTP_HOST] => www.thinkdigit.com
            [HTTP_USER_AGENT] => Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.1; en-GB; rv:1.9.2.3) Gecko/20100401 Firefox/3.6.3
            [HTTP_ACCEPT] => image/png,image/*;q=0.8,*/*;q=0.5
            [HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE] => en-gb,en;q=0.5
            [HTTP_ACCEPT_ENCODING] => gzip,deflate
            [HTTP_ACCEPT_CHARSET] => ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7
            [HTTP_KEEP_ALIVE] => 115
            [HTTP_CONNECTION] => keep-alive
            [HTTP_REFERER] => *www.thinkdigit.com/Mobiles-PDAs/Sony-Ericsson-Aino-sizzles--81MP-cam_4737.html
            [HTTP_COOKIE] => PHPSESSID=n70eue43vsvfuit1a0m5d5fg44; __gads=ID=be287d92c314266b:T=1275983622:S=ALNI_MblOJEhAuY2iohNxTB4nH15eB4DnA; __utma=5510700.1368453664.1275983791.1275983791.1275983791.1; __utmb=5510700.4.10.1275983791; __utmc=5510700; __utmz=5510700.1275983791.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none); digit=0
            [PATH] => /sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin
            [SERVER_SIGNATURE] => <address>Apache/2.2.3 (Red Hat) Server at www.thinkdigit.com Port 80</address>
            [SERVER_SOFTWARE] => Apache/2.2.3 (Red Hat)
            [SERVER_NAME] => www.thinkdigit.com
            [SERVER_ADDR] => 174.143.248.36
            [SERVER_PORT] => 80
            [REMOTE_ADDR] => 59.94.145.151
            [DOCUMENT_ROOT] => /var/www/vhosts/thinkdigit.com/httpdocs
            [SERVER_ADMIN] => root@localhost
            [SCRIPT_FILENAME] => /var/www/vhosts/thinkdigit.com/httpdocs/notfound.php
            [REMOTE_PORT] => 49584
            [REDIRECT_URL] => /Mobiles-PDAs/images/submit-news-roll.gif
            [GATEWAY_INTERFACE] => CGI/1.1
            [SERVER_PROTOCOL] => HTTP/1.1
            [REQUEST_METHOD] => GET
            [QUERY_STRING] => 
            [REQUEST_URI] => /Mobiles-PDAs/images/submit-news-roll.gif
            [SCRIPT_NAME] => /notfound.php
            [PHP_SELF] => /notfound.php
            [REQUEST_TIME] => 1275983758
            [argv] => Array
                (
                )
            [argc] => 0
        )
    [_REQUEST] => Array
        (
            [PHPSESSID] => n70eue43vsvfuit1a0m5d5fg44
            [__gads] => ID=be287d92c314266b:T=1275983622:S=ALNI_MblOJEhAuY2iohNxTB4nH15eB4DnA
            [__utma] => 5510700.1368453664.1275983791.1275983791.1275983791.1
            [__utmb] => 5510700.4.10.1275983791
            [__utmc] => 5510700
            [__utmz] => 5510700.1275983791.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none)
            [digit] => 0
        )
    [_ENV] => Array
        (
            [TERM] => dumb
            [PATH] => /sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin
            [PWD] => /
            [LANG] => C
            [SHLVL] => 2
            [_] => /usr/sbin/httpd
        )
    [_SESSION] => Array
        (
            [adminErr] => 
            [Err] => 
            [prePage] => 
            [mode] => all
            [latest_or_popular] => latest
            [current_section] => product
            [common] => Array
                (
                    [top_cat] => Array
                        (
                            [0] => Array
                                (
                                    [categoryID] => 31
                                    [categoryName] => Laptops &amp; PCs
                                    [categoryLink] => Laptops-and-PCs
                                    [categoryDesc] => 
                                )
                            [1] => Array
                                (
                                    [categoryID] => 32
                                    [categoryName] => Mobiles &amp; PDAs
                                    [categoryLink] => Mobiles-and-PDAs
                                    [categoryDesc] => 
                                )
                            [2] => Array
                                (
                                    [categoryID] => 33
                                    [categoryName] => Portable Players
                                    [categoryLink] => Portable-Media-Players
                                    [categoryDesc] => 
                                )
                            [3] => Array
                                (
                                    [categoryID] => 35
                                    [categoryName] => Digital Cameras
                                    [categoryLink] => Digital-Cameras
                                    [categoryDesc] => 
                                )
                            [4] => Array
                                (
                                    [categoryID] => 34
                                    [categoryName] => Audio
                                    [categoryLink] => Audio-Devices
                                    [categoryDesc] => 
                                )
                            [5] => Array
                                (
                                    [categoryID] => 36
                                    [categoryName] => TVs
                                    [categoryLink] => TVs
                                    [categoryDesc] => 
                                )
                            [6] => Array
                                (
                                    [categoryID] => 37
                                    [categoryName] => CPUs &amp; Motherboards
                                    [categoryLink] => CPUs-and-Motherboards
                                    [categoryDesc] => 
                                )
                            [7] => Array
                                (
                                    [categoryID] => 38
                                    [categoryName] => Storage
                                    [categoryLink] => Storage
                                    [categoryDesc] => 
                                )
                        )
                    [community_diss] => Array
                        (
                            [0] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 127950
                                    [title] => windows updates backup
                                    [titleHome] => windows updates backup
                                    [forumID] => 81
                                )
                            [1] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 127949
                                    [title] => lockerz hacked invite
                                    [titleHome] => lockerz hacked invite
                                    [forumID] => 74
                                )
                            [2] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 127948
                                    [title] => DISSERTATIONHELPINDIAcom, Diss...
                                    [titleHome] => DISSERTATIONHELPINDIAcom, Dissertation writing editing, Research proposal help
                                    [forumID] => 61
                                )
                            [3] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 127947
                                    [title] => How to Rip DVD to AVI on Windo...
                                    [titleHome] => How to Rip DVD to AVI on Windows/Mac
                                    [forumID] => 19
                                )
                            [4] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 127946
                                    [title] => Video Converter for Mac - Conv...
                                    [titleHome] => Video Converter for Mac - Convert video files on Mac OS X
                                    [forumID] => 15
                                )
                            [5] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 127945
                                    [title] => how to check the window key of...
                                    [titleHome] => how to check the window key of any OS.
                                    [forumID] => 78
                                )
                            [6] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 127943
                                    [title] => June 2010 issue does not have ...
                                    [titleHome] => June 2010 issue does not have prize code.what should i do????
                                    [forumID] => 10
                                )
                            [7] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 127942
                                    [title] => Best HD  TV tuner card for PC ...
                                    [titleHome] => Best HD  TV tuner card for PC &amp; HD tv ???
                                    [forumID] => 20
                                )
                        )
                    [community_post] => Array
                        (
                            [0] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 127878
                                    [title] => Re: plz Suggest me good dvd wr...
                                    [titleHome] => Re: plz Suggest me good dvd writer?
                                    [postid] => 1246930
                                )
                            [1] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 127860
                                    [title] => Re: DIGIT CTC 2 Discussion
                                    [titleHome] => Re: DIGIT CTC 2 Discussion
                                    [postid] => 1246928
                                )
                            [2] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 127860
                                    [title] => Re: DIGIT CTC 2 Discussion
                                    [titleHome] => Re: DIGIT CTC 2 Discussion
                                    [postid] => 1246929
                                )
                            [3] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 127860
                                    [title] => Re: DIGIT CTC 2 Discussion
                                    [titleHome] => Re: DIGIT CTC 2 Discussion
                                    [postid] => 1246927
                                )
                            [4] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 127860
                                    [title] => Re: DIGIT CTC 2 Discussion
                                    [titleHome] => Re: DIGIT CTC 2 Discussion
                                    [postid] => 1246924
                                )
                            [5] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 127950
                                    [title] => windows updates backup
                                    [titleHome] => windows updates backup
                                    [postid] => 1246926
                                )
                            [6] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 118227
                                    [title] => Re: The Photography Thread
                                    [titleHome] => Re: The Photography Thread
                                    [postid] => 1246923
                                )
                            [7] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 127941
                                    [title] => Re: Cooling Solution
                                    [titleHome] => Re: Cooling Solution
                                    [postid] => 1246922
                                )
                        )
                    [community_mostviewed] => Array
                        (
                            [0] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 3584
                                    [title] => Latest Hardware Prices &amp; Q...
                                    [titleHome] => Latest Hardware Prices &amp; Quotes..!!
                                    [forumid] => 20
                                )
                            [1] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 5193
                                    [title] => All Graphics Cards related que...
                                    [titleHome] => All Graphics Cards related queries here.
                                    [forumid] => 20
                                )
                            [2] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 44414
                                    [title] => the FOOTBALL channel
                                    [titleHome] => the FOOTBALL channel
                                    [forumid] => 10
                                )
                            [3] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 71700
                                    [title] => Basic Guide Purchase a New Sys...
                                    [titleHome] => Basic Guide Purchase a New System
                                    [forumid] => 20
                                )
                            [4] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 84916
                                    [title] => Must Watch Movies Recommended ...
                                    [titleHome] => Must Watch Movies Recommended By Digitians
                                    [forumid] => 10
                                )
                            [5] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 90243
                                    [title] => All aobut Sony Ericsson C905, ...
                                    [titleHome] => All aobut Sony Ericsson C905, the 8mp face recog monster
                                    [forumid] => 18
                                )
                            [6] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 45694
                                    [title] => Post your latest Purchase
                                    [titleHome] => Post your latest Purchase
                                    [forumid] => 20
                                )
                            [7] => Array
                                (
                                    [threadID] => 67161
                                    [title] => Tutorial: Flashing k550i to w6...
                                    [titleHome] => Tutorial: Flashing k550i to w610i !!
                                    [forumid] => 18
                                )
                        )
                    [popular_art] => Array
                        (
                            [0] => Array
                                (
                                    [articleID] => 3865
                                    [articleTitle] => Samsung Corby Pop C3510 for Rs...
                                    [articleTitleHome] => Samsung Corby Pop C3510 for Rs. 7,000 - cheapest touchscreen phone?
                                    [articleLink] => *www.thinkdigit.com/Mobiles-PDAs/Samsung-Corby-Pop-C3510-for-Rs-7000_3865.html
                                )
                            [1] => Array
                                (
                                    [articleID] => 3567
                                    [articleTitle] => Motorola Droid is the ‘Google ...
                                    [articleTitleHome] => Motorola Droid is the ‘Google Phone’ we have all been waiting for!
                                    [articleLink] => *www.thinkdigit.com/Mobiles-PDAs/Motorola-Droid-is-the-Google-Phone-we_3567.html
                                )
                            [2] => Array
                                (
                                    [articleID] => 3349
                                    [articleTitle] => Nokia launches 5230, 5530 and ...
                                    [articleTitleHome] => Nokia launches 5230, 5530 and 5630 XpressMusic phones in India, including two touchscreens
                                    [articleLink] => *www.thinkdigit.com/Mobiles-PDAs/Nokia-launches-5230-5530-and-5630-XpressMusic_3349.html
                                )
                            [3] => Array
                                (
                                    [articleID] => 2561
                                    [articleTitle] => Intel P35 Motherboards: ASUS P...
                                    [articleTitleHome] => Intel P35 Motherboards: ASUS P5K Deluxe / Foxconn P35A / Gigabyte GA-P35-DQ6 / MSI P35 Platinum
                                    [articleLink] => *www.thinkdigit.com/CPUs-Motherboards/Intel-P35-Motherboards-ASUS-P5K-Deluxe-_2561.html
                                )
                            [4] => Array
                                (
                                    [articleID] => 372
                                    [articleTitle] => Simple Machines forum Tips and...
                                    [articleTitleHome] => Simple Machines forum Tips and secrets
                                    [articleLink] => *www.thinkdigit.com/General/Simple-Machines-forum-Tips-and-secrets_372.html
                                )
                            [5] => Array
                                (
                                    [articleID] => 2574
                                    [articleTitle] => D-Link DSL-2640T Wireless G AD...
                                    [articleTitleHome] => D-Link DSL-2640T Wireless G ADSL2+ Router
                                    [articleLink] => *www.thinkdigit.com/Networking/D-Link-DSL-2640T-Wireless-G-ADSL2-Router_2574.html
                                )
                            [6] => Array
                                (
                                    [articleID] => 3318
                                    [articleTitle] => [Update] PS3 Slim estimated la...
                                    [articleTitleHome] => [Update] PS3 Slim estimated launch dates, price for India; 80GB PS3 to be phased out
                                    [articleLink] => *www.thinkdigit.com/Gaming/Update-PS3-Slim-estimated-launch-dates-price_3318.html
                                )
                            [7] => Array
                                (
                                    [articleID] => 3402
                                    [articleTitle] => Intel launches Core i5, Core i...
                                    [articleTitleHome] => Intel launches Core i5, Core i7 and Xeon processors in India
                                    [articleLink] => *www.thinkdigit.com/Gaming/Intel-launches-Core-i5-Core-i7-and_3402.html
                                )
                            [8] => Array
                                (
                                    [articleID] => 3144
                                    [articleTitle] => [SciTech] Light-ning fast comp...
                                    [articleTitleHome] => [SciTech] Light-ning fast computing
                                    [articleLink] => *www.thinkdigit.com/Parts-Peripherals/SciTech-Light-ning-fast-computing_3144.html
                                )
                            [9] => Array
                                (
                                    [articleID] => 3492
                                    [articleTitle] => Samsung India launches sub-Rs....
                                    [articleTitleHome] => Samsung India launches sub-Rs.10K touchscreen phone, the S3650 Corby
                                    [articleLink] => *www.thinkdigit.com/Mobiles-PDAs/Samsung-India-launches-sub-Rs10K-touchscreen-phone-the_3492.html
                                )
                            [10] => Array
                                (
                                    [articleID] => 2499
                                    [articleTitle] => The Best Indie Games You (n)Ev...
                                    [articleTitleHome] => The Best Indie Games You (n)Ever Played...
                                    [articleLink] => *www.thinkdigit.com/General/The-Best-Indie-Games-You-nEver-Played_2499.html
                                )
                            [11] => Array
                                (
                                    [articleID] => 3179
                                    [articleTitle] => Einstein robot learns to smile...
                                    [articleTitleHome] => Einstein robot learns to smile and frown, just like how babies do
                                    [articleLink] => *www.thinkdigit.com/Features/Einstein-robot-learns-to-smile-and-frown_3179.html
                                )
                            [12] => Array
                                (
                                    [articleID] => 2899
                                    [articleTitle] => Top Ten Technologies To Look O...
                                    [articleTitleHome] => Top Ten Technologies To Look Out For: October 2008
                                    [articleLink] => *www.thinkdigit.com/CPUs-Motherboards/Top-Ten-Technologies-To-Look-Out-For_2899.html
                                )
                            [13] => Array
                                (
                                    [articleID] => 3967
                                    [articleTitle] => The P88 - a better iPad than t...
                                    [articleTitleHome] => The P88 - a better iPad than the Apple iPad? The Chinese show Apple how it's done
                                    [articleLink] => *www.thinkdigit.com/Laptops-PCs/The-P88--a-better-iPad-than_3967.html
                                )
                            [14] => Array
                                (
                                    [articleID] => 2804
                                    [articleTitle] => Tips &amp; Tricks: VLC Media Playe...
                                    [articleTitleHome] => Tips &amp; Tricks: VLC Media Player
                                    [articleLink] => *www.thinkdigit.com/Internet/Tips-Tricks-VLC-Media-Player_2804.html
                                )
                        )
                )
            [fullUrl] => *www.thinkdigit.com/Mobiles-and-PDAs-ca-32.php?
            [article_id] => 4737
            [parameters] => Array
                (
                    [category_id] => 32
                )
        )
    [specialProductDDOption] => Array
        (
            [Anniversary] => Anniversary
            [Diwali] => Diwali
            [Zero 1] => Zero 1
        )
    [con_cmate] => 
    [connect] => Resource id #6
    [link] => 1
    [tmp] => Array
        (
            [0] => 
            [1] => notfound.php
        )
    [sql] => SELECT * FROM config_table
    [res] => Resource id #7
    [row] => Array
        (
            [0] => 1
            [config_id] => 1
            [1] => ThinkDigit Administrator
            [admin_name] => ThinkDigit Administrator
            [2] => admin@thinkdigit.com
            [admin_email] => admin@thinkdigit.com
            [3] => 
            [paypal_account_id] => 
            [4] => 
            [payment_mode] => 
            [5] => 
            [payment_link] => 
            [6] => 
            [paypal_ipn_response] => 
            [7] => 0
            [image_width] => 0
            [8] => 0
            [image_height] => 0
            [9] => 
            [ssl_url] => 
            [10] => 
            [seo_url] => 
            [11] => demo.com
            [ftp_host_name] => demo.com
            [12] => username
            [cpanel_username] => username
            [13] => password
            [cpanel_password] => password
            [14] => 10
            [servicepack_offer] => 10
            [15] => ThinkDigit Admin Panel
            [admin_page_title] => ThinkDigit Admin Panel
            [16] => Welcome to Administration Control Panel
            [admin_page_welcometext] => Welcome to Administration Control Panel
            [17] => Welcome admin...

            [admin_instruction] => Welcome admin...

            [18] => Copyright © 2009 ThinkDigit. All rights reserved.
            [admin_copyright] => Copyright © 2009 ThinkDigit. All rights reserved.
            [19] => #ffffff
            [admin_bgcolor] => #ffffff
            [20] => #356d79
            [admin_top_bgcolor] => #356d79
            [21] => #356d79
            [admin_bottom_bgcolor] => #356d79
            [22] => #F3F7FA
            [admin_left_bgcolor] => #F3F7FA
            [23] => #979ea0
            [admin_borber_color] => #979ea0
            [24] => #000000
            [admin_menu_portion_bgcolor] => #000000
            [25] => #990000
            [admin_menu_border_color] => #990000
            [26] => #000000
            [admin_menu_dd_bg_color] => #000000
            [27] => #990000
            [admin_menu_dd_bg_hover_color] => #990000
            [28] => #FFFFFF
            [admin_menu_text_color] => #FFFFFF
            [29] => #FFFFCC
            [admin_menu_text_hover_color] => #FFFFCC
            [30] => #eff3f4
            [admin_box_bg_color] => #eff3f4
            [31] => #979ea0
            [admin_box_border_color] => #979ea0
            [32] => #d8eaee
            [admin_row_color] => #d8eaee
            [33] => #cff9e4
            [admin_row_hover_color] => #cff9e4
            [34] => #c8e3fd
            [admin_row_select_color] => #c8e3fd
            [35] => #eff3f4
            [admin_row_even_color] => #eff3f4
            [36] => #eaeaea
            [admin_row_odd_color] => #eaeaea
            [37] => 2009-04-03 22:57:17
            [up_date] => 2009-04-03 22:57:17
            [38] => 1
            [status] => 1
            [39] => 61.95.144.114
            [post_ip] => 61.95.144.114
        )
    [sectionSponsor] => Array
        (
            [PRODUCT REVIEWS] => Array
                (
                    [0] => listing.php
                    [1] => details.php
                )
            [FORUM] => Array
                (
                    [0] => forum.php
                )
            [BLOG WATCH] => Array
                (
                    [0] => blogger.php
                )
            [DOWNLOADS] => Array
                (
                    [0] => download.php
                )
            [DIGITAL MARKET] => Array
                (
                    [0] => digital_market.php
                    [1] => web_watch.php
                )
            [VIDEOS] => Array
                (
                    [0] => videos.php
                    [1] => video_details.php
                )
            [TECH Q&A] => Array
                (
                    [0] => widget.php
                )
            [Poll] => Array
                (
                    [0] => poll_index.php
                    [1] => poll.php
                )
            [SUBSCRIBE] => Array
                (
                    [0] => subscribe.php
                )
        )
    [toshow] => 20
    [offset] => 0
    [order_type] => DESC
    [order_type_s] => ASC
    [clean] => InputFilter Object
        (
            [tagsArray] => Array
                (
                )
            [attrArray] => Array
                (
                )
            [tagsMethod] => 0
            [attrMethod] => 0
            [xssAuto] => 1
            [tagBlacklist] => Array
                (
                    [0] => applet
                    [1] => body
                    [2] => bgsound
                    [3] => base
                    [4] => basefont
                    [5] => embed
                    [6] => frame
                    [7] => frameset
                    [8] => head
                    [9] => html
                    [10] => id
                    [11] => iframe
                    [12] => ilayer
                    [13] => layer
                    [14] => link
                    [15] => meta
                    [16] => name
                    [17] => object
                    [18] => script
                    [19] => style
                    [20] => title
                    [21] => xml
                )
            [attrBlacklist] => Array
                (
                    [0] => action
                    [1] => background
                    [2] => codebase
                    [3] => dynsrc
                    [4] => lowsrc
                )
        )
    [val] => 0
    [key] => digit
    [pageTitle] => Thinkdigit.com India > Technology Guide News and Reviews | Technology News, Information and Updates on Gadgets Online.
    [metaKeywords] => technology, guides, guide, reviews, news, review, free, downloads, video, tech, support, forums, online, india, digit, laptops, pcs, mobile phones, cameras, tvs, anti-virus, internet, software, mp3 players, mobile phone reviews, digital camera reviews, laptop reviews, lowest price, price, best price, forum, tech news, technology news, free downloads, India
    [metaDescription] => Digit is India's Top Technology Guide, News and Reviews Website with Information, Reviews, News, Prices and Updates on Laptops, PCs, Digital Cameras, Anti Virus, Mobile Phones, TVs, Internet, Software, MP3 Players online in India
    [splad] =>


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2010)

so wens the url opening

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------

i gt the sitemapwid 14armour


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

hey tron... upload the crossword picture once more which u had just posted


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2010)

hey ne idea of wen should we try to access the url????


----------



## sscomp32 (Jun 8, 2010)

Any body knows when to open the url


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

when will be the online leg up

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------




Tron91 said:


> I got this junk lol from 14armour :->
> 
> 
> Array
> ...



this crap is being displayed below the page for any "x" and "y" values...


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 8, 2010)

the url part is a crap
when will the url work??

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

has any1 cleared the url part?


----------



## jelly_gill (Jun 8, 2010)

Assembled crossword except the word starting at 8. There is no clue in magazine regarding the word at 8. anyone knows this please?


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 8, 2010)

i haven't figured out that iPhone cracker and ARM processor as well lol


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 8, 2010)

@ tron
please give some hint in assembling

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

at last assembled it
but there are 4 blank squares

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------




Tron91 said:


> i haven't figured out that iPhone cracker and ARM processor as well lol



me too stuck with same problem
have u figurered out eighth one. is it aliens


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 8, 2010)

hurray the link worked


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 8, 2010)

heyy...im just stuck with the iphone cracker....and its not GEOHOT...its sumthing else....9letters...well and tht ARM CPU is SNAPDRAGON....


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 8, 2010)

w00t, i think i got no. 8 of the crossword


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 8, 2010)

yes it is working now


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 8, 2010)

yess....its working....cmon...


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 8, 2010)

m nt gettin the product


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 8, 2010)

dang i don't like it


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 8, 2010)

what is the product 4 which the num of posts is asked?


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 8, 2010)

ne1 got the product, i think its Acer LumiRead

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------

lol nope its Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 8, 2010)

the product is gigabyte 890gpa-ud3h on page no 142

now can anyone tell me whats a postno.???


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 8, 2010)

got the next clue  dig the comm dvd


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 8, 2010)

has sum1 got the post number?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 8, 2010)

got it at last


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 8, 2010)

is it 836?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 8, 2010)

no
see the source code


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 8, 2010)

dang owasp doesn't work


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 8, 2010)

ny body got till here....

*i50.tinypic.com/4gsn0h.jpg


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 8, 2010)

@utkaarsh>
you better put your mouse on the warning sign beside the #839, check the status bar


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 8, 2010)

ive seen the source code but unable to find it


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 8, 2010)

hey katz is dat distro owasp ?


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 8, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> hey katz is dat distro owasp ?


yes....try only WASP for the answer..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 8, 2010)

just emit that o tron


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 8, 2010)

m sry i by mistake wrote 836 instead of 839


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

did the url open? wats the url finally?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 8, 2010)

me here--
*www.ziddu.com/download/10199625/forum.JPG.html

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------




katzdudexxx said:


> ny body got till here....
> 
> *i50.tinypic.com/4gsn0h.jpg



i am here now

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------

@ katzdudexxx
did u find the word????????


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

wat is the post number
???? plz someone help me


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 8, 2010)

@pandu1990 
look in the url by clicking on #7


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 8, 2010)

i need to do ethical hacking now 

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------

@katz:> found the word as well as the next one, now stuck wid ethical hacking lol


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

did anyone get the answer for
What penetration testing distro shares it's name with an insect that stings?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 8, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> i need to do ethical hacking now
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------
> 
> @katz:> found the word as well as the next one, now stuck wid ethical hacking lol



me at the same place


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 8, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> i need to do ethical hacking now
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------
> 
> @katz:> found the word as well as the next one, now stuck wid ethical hacking lol



yeea...me too found the word...but the next on is a tough one....will i hav to read the whole fastrack of ethical hacking..???lol....or i thnk ethicalhacking is the password for the rar file....huh...confusion


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 8, 2010)

how to do it?? 
plz plz help


----------



## zero77cool (Jun 8, 2010)

there so far xD


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

*i50.tinypic.com/4gsn0h.jpg

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------

anyone got the answer for the ethicalhacking one????


----------



## dib (Jun 8, 2010)

done so far..trying to find the next word


----------



## dib (Jun 8, 2010)

can anyone tell me the word in the grid??

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------

got at last!!!!


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

did anyone get the content of the file by cracking it somehow?????


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey....any one opened the file till yet..??


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

@katzdudexxx
got any idea how to open the file???


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 8, 2010)

yeeea mann...i hav opened the file....CMon...yea....i call my self an ethical hacker..

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

yea....i hav really cracked the file....welll u dont need to crack it....u just need to read the ques again...then u can goo on...

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

*i49.tinypic.com/aeo76t.jpg

thts the proof tht i hav opened he file...CMON..

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------

yeaa....i hav reached the checkpoint....the next segment starts on 14th JULY...ahh long wait...

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------




Tron91 said:


> i need to do ethical hacking now
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------
> 
> @katz:> found the word as well as the next one, now stuck wid ethical hacking lol



found the ethical hacking one...

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------

*i50.tinypic.com/2093869.jpg...im at the checkpoint....cmon...

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

14 JULY......enn....what does it mean....we hav to wait a whole fukin month.....I think it must be 14th JUNE.....lol..i cant wait till 14th JULY....noo..really i cant...well none of u can..wait..


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 8, 2010)

@katz:> congratz on getting checkpoint. but is it really 14th of July or its just a typo?


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

tell me how u solved it without cracking.... plz........


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 8, 2010)

I think i got the monicker for the iPhone hacker. Shld be Blackrain

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------

Reached checkpoint  A fairly easy start. Hope its gets more tougher 

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

Filled up the crossword as well


----------



## dib (Jun 8, 2010)

how to crack that password??
any clue?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2010)

how can we know whether a file is fla??is it in the properties??


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

search the file as *.fla


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2010)

is the file named remote access??


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> I think i got the monicker for the iPhone hacker. Shld be Blackrain
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...



how to crack the pass???

---------- Post added 09-06-2010 at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was 08-06-2010 at 11:52 PM ----------

yes the file is named remote access


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 9, 2010)

yes.......... i did it.......

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------

no its alphabet

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------

its alphabet


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 9, 2010)

hey does ne1 hve ne idea wen is this gonna end 14th july is way too far.......
but the journey to the checkpoint was cool.....
digit rockzz


----------



## dib (Jun 9, 2010)

what is the password for that.7z file??


----------



## dib (Jun 9, 2010)

got it finally....wait till 14th july??
disappointed..


----------



## sscomp32 (Jun 9, 2010)

Done till now . Looking for the next word.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 9, 2010)

reached the checkpoint, hurray


----------



## vinodmatz (Jun 9, 2010)

started a little late but am coverin up.







---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------

*www.thinkdigit.com/ctcII/wasp.htm


----------



## sscomp32 (Jun 9, 2010)

katzdudexxx said:


> yeeea mann...i hav opened the file....CMon...yea....i call my self an ethical hacker..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...



how to open without cracking. I used every word in the message but its not opening.

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------




rohan.kwatra said:


> hey does ne1 hve ne idea wen is this gonna end 14th july is way too far.......
> but the journey to the checkpoint was cool.....
> digit rockzz



Can you please tell me how to crack the password


----------



## Aspire (Jun 9, 2010)

got past the crossword  , but am unable to figure out the next level...............
Any hints??

*img101.imageshack.us/img101/9589/48361484.png


----------



## viveksj (Jun 9, 2010)

* Great job ! 
 Look's like  you're borderline genius. Take a screenshot of this and post it on the  forum  
*

*  Now Head to  the grid on page 44. There are a lot of words hidden in the grid. We're  looking for the longest word you can find. It may be vertical, diagonal  or horizontal. But it has to be in a consequitive straight line. Enter  it in the url format : www.thinkdigit.com/ctcII/answer.htm​*


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 9, 2010)

weLL all of u guys hav time till the 14th of JUNE....well guess the password till then nd enjoy...


----------



## aby geek (Jun 9, 2010)

guys what is the answer after matching 46 and 128 , ithink iam missing some thing.

and the fla file can it be opened in any otherway except istalling flash?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 9, 2010)

@aby geek
ya use notepad

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------

what is the name of disro that 
shares its name with an insect that bites?


---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------

*www.ziddu.com/download/10210960/Untitled.png.html
reached here!

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------

got the answer for distro


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 9, 2010)

reached checkpoint!


----------



## aby geek (Jun 9, 2010)

thnx utkarsh,

has any one been able to find the answe to the two part puzzle at 46 and 128 pages of the mag?
please tell me if you know.

iam stuck now


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 9, 2010)

@aby geek
just drag the .fla file into notepad and it will open it for u


----------



## Samsonjet (Jun 9, 2010)

Have fun playing CTH II

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3463&stc=1&d=1276074545


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 9, 2010)

*i45.tinypic.com/105r79l.jpg

*ITS 14TH JUNE..... YIPPEEEE.......*


----------



## Makx (Jun 9, 2010)

*Checkpoint*

*i46.tinypic.com/2exap1z.png
 w00t the date is 14 June and not July


----------



## aby geek (Jun 9, 2010)

thnx utkarsh now the web page is telling me to match 46 and 128 , how did you do it? i trie but its not making any sense.

and if you guys have just assebled the crooswrd bits could someone post a blank completely joined one?

and i also cant crack page 34 and 36.

and wch obsolete audio app is it ?


----------



## sscomp32 (Jun 9, 2010)

aby geek said:


> thnx utkarsh now the web page is telling me to match 46 and 128 , how did you do it? i trie but its not making any sense.
> 
> and if you guys have just assebled the crooswrd bits could someone post a blank completely joined one?
> 
> ...



@aby geek
for 46 and 128 use have to move in the crossword as it is shown in page 46.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 9, 2010)

thnx sscomp32.

now whats, the password fo the .7z file?


just want to check these cross word sol. with you.

2 is cube
4 is blackrain

and these  idont know please tell me if any one does:

1
8
9

is 8 the space invaders one if not then which.

and where to get the decoders for page 34 and 36?

and wch audio app is obsolete cause theres  a clue about it.

please respond soon.

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------

DO YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES TO GUESS THE CONTENTS OF THIS BOX USING JUST THE FREQUENCY OF LETTERS IN THE TEXT? OR WILL YOU HAVE TO LOOK OUT FOR KERMIE THE FROG SPY ENCODER AND USE THE TOP SECRET CODE NUMBER TO DECRYPT THE PASSWORD-
"JACKAL"- USING THE NUMBERS.

page 34 for you using online deciphering

now is this the passwrd for the .7z or smthng else idnt know

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------

anyone got page 36 yet ?

wch thng is odd one out ?

and what is MDCCLV ? roman numerals?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 9, 2010)

@aby geek

1.POWERCAST
2.CUBE
9.BISMUTH
not know 8 and 4
there is old version of winamp in the dvd
for the password i have already given you a hint in the pm


----------



## aby geek (Jun 9, 2010)

thanks jaskanwar singh

i got the part about writing in 1337 but what to write ? i tried jackal bothways the rar still gves me blank file.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 9, 2010)

no 
not jackal
read the ques in the webpage


----------



## sscomp32 (Jun 9, 2010)

If not jackal then what's the password.

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------

The webpage says this:-

* Did you know, way back in 1998 the site looked like  this - *bit.ly/Qmdiw 

*

*  Now it's time  for you to become a little leet and the really 1337 w00t for vovels.  Find a file called pwd.7z on the Community DVD. Use "ethicalhacking" to  open the file. Enter what you find inside here:  www.thinkdigit.com/ctcII/here.htm 



Now which part is the question? I really cant understand.
​*


----------



## viveksj (Jun 9, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> no
> not jackal
> read the ques in the webpage


what was after it
*)**


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 9, 2010)

See the fla file


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 9, 2010)

*i50.tinypic.com/25klc8n.png*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/http//i50.tinypic.com/25klc8n.png


----------



## aby geek (Jun 9, 2010)

same problem as sscomp , its telling me fille is corrupt and passwrd failed.
the thing is niether does the pwd shows .7z extension nor does the file inside show any extension.

its just a pwd* file

pls or give hint how to open damned file.


----------



## ayush170694 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey please send me the board game for the ctc2. My email is ayush170694@yahoo.com. My CD was not working


----------



## aby geek (Jun 9, 2010)

@jaskanwar singh  is the passord there in the question only? itried ethical hacking in 1337 too but it did not work.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 9, 2010)

@aby geek
do you have what it takes to guess the contents of this box using just the frequency of letters in the text? or will you have to look out for kernie the frog spy encoder and use the top secret code number to decrypt the password - "tackal" - using the numbers.

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

highlight usin ur mouse


----------



## aby geek (Jun 9, 2010)

u say tackal i got jackal , wich one is it and i dont get kernie the frog spy encoder thing is it an app , if so where?

and if there is a kermit decoder then what word should we put in and what number does this decipher talk about?


----------



## akshat2112 (Jun 9, 2010)

w00t...reached here


----------



## aby geek (Jun 9, 2010)

the atomic configuration given on page 36 is it for just the cross word or it has some hint to a webpage or the password.

why does it say co-relate to mdcclv whatever that is.

can anyone throw some light on this chemistry meets kermit thing


----------



## vinodmatz (Jun 9, 2010)

all you guys who havent reached the CP go step by step, pl dont jump the gun and those of you who went thro ctc I know most times the answers are really simple , dont think too much,use ur common sense  a lot and read the questions well. B3st 0f luck.


----------



## subhadeepgayen (Jun 9, 2010)

ok bought my digit yesterday, stuck at page 16 clue, it taked me to page 125

16-6 + 15 +101 -1 =125 Any help?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 9, 2010)

look near by page 125


----------



## vineetrok (Jun 10, 2010)

can someone plz provide me with clue for the pwd* file? plz
i just cant open/read it


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 10, 2010)

aby geek said:


> @jaskanwar singh  is the passord there in the question only? itried ethical hacking in 1337 too but it did not work.



you are on the right track. just read again what is asked.


----------



## sscomp32 (Jun 10, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> you are on the right track. just read again what is asked.



I even tried to open the file by using only the vowels in 1337 speak in the word "ethicalhacking" but it didn't work.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 10, 2010)

about the answer to the prototype build of space invaders had what creatures instead of invaders, i think it should be soldiers. see *www.spaceinvaders.de/
but soldiers does not fit into 8 across of the crossword.
so what are the answers to 8 and 4??


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> about the answer to the prototype build of space invaders had what creatures instead of invaders, i think it should be soldiers. see *www.spaceinvaders.de/
> but soldiers does not fit into 8 across of the crossword.
> so what are the answers to 8 and 4??




8.Hey it is ALIENS.......nd 4 is BLACKRAIN...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 10, 2010)

read this - 
Space Invaders was originally going to be called something completely different as the aliens were originally soldiers which you had to shoot down. They decided that it was politically unwise to encourage killing humans so changed the people into aliens.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 10, 2010)

Dont you guys think that you are too openly discussing things and reducing your chances of winning ??? Try to do it independently and try not to spoil the fun of others !!!!


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> Dont you guys think that you are too openly discussing things and reducing your chances of winning ??? Try to do it independently and try not to spoil the fun of others !!!!



U rite...there are some...But not all...are soo dumb tht they will say the answer and reduce their chances of winning....


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2010)

Completed the Online Leg
*img821.imageshack.us/img821/3751/77503945.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 10, 2010)

8 might be humans it fits there and relates to soldiers as creatures...
its really nice to c that 14th july changed to june


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2010)

yay checkpoint



bingo rohan you are right since aliens fit we did not give it a thought , it must be humans only because the interview i read, it said that the creators boss said after seing soldiers, we cant kill humans and neither do we wanna show war.

so then he changed them into monsters.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 10, 2010)

ya thought of that only.just w8ing for 14th now had reached the checkpoint on 8th only...


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2010)

i was fitting in people but that didnt go with the intersecting word, sheesh should have thought humans ,though aliens was smart alt whoever came up with it.


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 10, 2010)

Reached the first checkpoint yesterday 
*i50.tinypic.com/2i8wr5v.jpg


I have completed the crossword too...it took a bit of time..

Don't discuss answers here... It spoils the fun..


A suggestion to those who have reached the checkpoint without solving everything--->

Start again and do step by step this time .It will be useful later


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 10, 2010)

i also cleared some rounds.still stuck at page 44.


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 10, 2010)

can somebody help me in page 44??


----------



## ravi_rtr (Jun 10, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/ctcII/google.htm


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 10, 2010)

Guys I am stuck at the 46 and 128 problem..
pls pls help me.. i tried tracing the same path but it doesnt make any sense..
Pls give some clue....


----------



## ravi_rtr (Jun 10, 2010)

guys im struck with a partially corrupt Community DVD so i couldn't get the "pwd.7z" file.
an auto crc error is shown while attempting plz any body send the file so i could go further plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## techguru99 (Jun 10, 2010)

pandu1990 said:


> did u assemble the crossword? im feeling that some links are missing. can u tell me the word u got from the puzzle? i got it actually, just want to check if any other word can be formed.
> 
> ya we can access the url on or after 7thjune. but im not able to get the x part of the url..








Then tell me the y part of the url. I think tjat the x part should be 133


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 10, 2010)

@ravi
link for pwd.7z file is :-
*www.ziddu.com/download/10232763/pwd.7z.html


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 10, 2010)

Edited out to prevent spoilers.


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 10, 2010)

Friends... 
Puzzle from page 46 and 128 pls.. 
I cant figure out..


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2010)

Just trace both out and you'll get the answer

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------

@bapi
No, its not 12 and armour

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------




> Guys I am stuck at the 46 and 128 problem..
> pls pls help me.. i tried tracing the same path but it doesnt make any sense..
> Pls give some clue....



*All journeys begin and come to an end, whilst at every turn fate points to things important*

BTW have you never heard of that word which is getting formed ?


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 10, 2010)

somebody help me wid page 44......

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------

somebody help me in pwd.7z .............


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2010)

pwd.7z is really simple.......

Just read the sentence and try to grasp the deeper meaning.


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 11, 2010)

@Aspire,can u at least give me a hint??


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2010)

just co relate "*ethicalhacking*" and l337

This may help you as well


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 11, 2010)

sud i replace 1-a,3-e?,7-i?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2010)

Just go to that website


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Did you know, way back in 1998 the site looked like this - *bit.ly/Qmdiw 


*

*Now it's time for you to become a little leet and the really 1337 w00t for vovels. Find a file called pwd.7z on the Community DVD. Use "ethicalhacking" to open the file. Enter what you find inside here: www.thinkdigit.com/ctcII/here.htm ​*

​


---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------




bapi256852 said:


> *Did you know, way back in 1998 the site looked like this - *bit.ly/Qmdiw *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what to do next??


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2010)

want the answer?


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 11, 2010)

yes boss........


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2010)

Check your PM


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 11, 2010)

plz tell d answer!

---------- Post added at 01:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2010)

You're Welcome


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 11, 2010)

@Aspire,
wat is d format of crossword?

---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------

Edited out to prevent Spoilers.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2010)

8,6 and 12 are incorrect


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 11, 2010)

can u tell me d format of d crossword??i mean how sud i write d words?

---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 AM ----------

is 8-ALIENS?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2010)

I didnt do the crossword, i followed an alternate method:

Since Powercast and Cube are correct, so check where 1 across and 2 down intersect
In this case they meet at 6th letter of Powercast and 1st letter of cube, so z is C

Now find out x & y yourself

BTW when you get 2 of the letters, you may have to go for trial and error for the third , as i think the clue for 8 is missing


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 11, 2010)

can u giv d correct answers of 8,6,2??plz........


----------



## Termin@L (Jun 11, 2010)

ppl wer have ur pride gone....wer..wer..wer???


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 11, 2010)

pride has a fall.......


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 11, 2010)

*foto.pk/images/prize.gif
I got this in mail, wat ya people got?

---------- Post added at 05:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 AM ----------

Edit By FilledVoid - There seems to be people who have not yet got the answer and this sort of spoils the challenge for them. Hence Im editing out the content. If someone needs help with it maybe they could PM you or something.


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 11, 2010)

where have i seen this )*              ......i dnt remember.does any of u?


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 11, 2010)

can anybody post d answer??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 11, 2010)

look in some file

---------- Post added at 08:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------




Tron91 said:


> *foto.pk/images/prize.gif
> I got this in mail, wat ya people got?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 AM ----------
> ...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2010)

@bapi
Check the fla file in the community DVD again


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2010)

@hari
Just convert ethicalhacking into l337


----------



## yash jetwani (Jun 11, 2010)

Please somebody tell me the longest word of the grid on page 44.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 11, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> *foto.pk/images/prize.gif
> I got this in mail, wat ya people got?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 AM ----------
> ...


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2010)

i sent an sms to but havent recieved any message back 
wonder why?


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 11, 2010)

well actually was hoping of some electronic stuff, now got landed wid a comp course.


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 11, 2010)

@harivind007:> stop begging and start using ur eyes and brains


----------



## yash jetwani (Jun 11, 2010)

hey
somebody plz tell me the password of pwd.7z 
Plzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 11, 2010)

whoa found another file while digging the Community DVD called "New Text Document.txt" with this content:->

"bLAME THE GODDAMN ROMANS FOR COMING UP WITH THIS
ca9rgyab89tubgjas085ubw-8u5y0q845t80guja978etg97ls08dfg80sg7h8h89sg7h98d7fh897dfh789dh89df7gh897edfgh87987f80JFOKWEMROI4WH68UHWE9RGJA9-4JGMW85TGo9870SAMIR9KJL09-Q3IRFWJNRTF9SDU09EFKQU85GTBVS7UpE0TCTU9I1J-389RYBVSD985TGV9AC834YRC79NWYE890TGBaMS0EU4TV8CQY3RD8UWE598TYBQ83U4KC80UQ3498RTVYWY6tBJV98Q6TGV8AERJFoic3uj409cvj3fiovany54t790mqU83rRUVC895y78ryq309jxd9aw437rvyna839046uktv80cQ3MRaC9-84UYLKB8SY5T097CYH409W8ARYVN98TA908HMCFOWQJO"

Its some sort of encryption, should be a substitution cipher as they are blaming the Romans as Romans were the first people to start encryption/cipher


----------



## ratul29 (Jun 11, 2010)

really finding tough getting the password for pwd.7z


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 11, 2010)

read the clue carefully!


----------



## ratul29 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow... just cracked the password!!!!


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 11, 2010)

"1337 w00t for vovels"

Use "ethicalhacking" to open the file


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 11, 2010)

huh...ppl have really changed....many hav started begging for answers....ill like to suggest them...if u dont know the answer then they should think that they r not capable of it.............They dont deserve it

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------




Tron91 said:


> "1337 w00t for vovels"
> 
> Use "ethicalhacking" to open the file




huh....u too...saying all the answers....to kids whu dont know nything abt it......lol...bring ur pride back...be a bit selfish....nd dont reduce ur chances of winning....atleast let them do it themselves....


----------



## samagra (Jun 11, 2010)

My community DVD is not working... can someone please post the .fla file?? I hope I'm not cheating!!!


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 11, 2010)

*img822.imageshack.us/img822/6886/bordelinegenius.jpg


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2010)

> whoa found another file while digging the Community DVD called "New Text Document.txt" with this content:->
> 
> "bLAME THE GODDAMN ROMANS FOR COMING UP WITH THIS
> ca9rgyab89tubgjas085ubw-8u5y0q845t80guja978etg97ls08dfg80sg7h8h89sg7h98d7f h897dfh789dh89df7gh897edfgh87987f80JFOKWEMROI4WH68 UHWE9RGJA9-4JGMW85TGo9870SAMIR9KJL09-Q3IRFWJNRTF9SDU09EFKQU85GTBVS7UpE0TCTU9I1J-389RYBVSD985TGV9AC834YRC79NWYE890TGBaMS0EU4TV8CQY3 RD8UWE598TYBQ83U4KC80UQ3498RTVYWY6tBJV98Q6TGV8AERJ Foic3uj409cvj3fiovany54t790mqU83rRUVC895y78ryq309j xd9aw437rvyna839046uktv80cQ3MRaC9-84UYLKB8SY5T097CYH409W8ARYVN98TA908HMCFOWQJO"
> ...


Maybe part of the next leg of CTC II



katzdudexxx said:


> huh...ppl have really changed....many hav started begging for answers....ill like to suggest them...if u dont know the answer then they should think that they r not capable of it.............They dont deserve it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 11, 2010)

katzdudexxx said:


> huh....u too...saying all the answers....to kids whu dont know nything abt it......lol...bring ur pride back...be a bit selfish....nd dont reduce ur chances of winning....atleast let them do it themselves....


 

chill dude chill, its just the first leg many more are yet to come!

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------

the encryption seems a bit tricky though, uses all of A-Z and 0-9, good for me though, more grey matter use :-/


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 11, 2010)

Reached the checkpoint !!! Need to wait till 14th but where should we go then ??


----------



## woohooguy (Jun 11, 2010)

got mag y'day... hence the delay


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2010)

You're giving out the answer Check URL


----------



## samagra (Jun 11, 2010)

*Community disk not working*

I just want someone to post the *.fla file here on this thread... My community disc is corrupt and hence it makes it impossible for me to proceed further...


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 11, 2010)

@samagra
i hav already posted the link to download the file in this thread on one of the previous page


----------



## samagra (Jun 11, 2010)

utkarsh007 said
@samagra
i hav already posted the link to download the file in this thread on one of the previous page

No No! You had posted the pwd.7z file link(Though I also needed that!) I need the .fla file link. Thanks in advance for posting that...


----------



## vinodmatz (Jun 11, 2010)

its really getting borin, when will 14 jun come?i thought nothing can tear me from the world cup football now i know better.................LOL


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 11, 2010)

@samagra
sry 4 the silly readin mistake
here is the link:-
*www.ziddu.com/download/10243257/RemoteAccess.rar.html
u wud hav to unrar the file to get it as .fla file cannot be uploaded

for gettin the link highlight the text to get it usin ur mouse


----------



## ravi_rtr (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks utkarsh007 for the link i really appreciate your help


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 11, 2010)

somebody give me a clue........


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 11, 2010)

watz d anser guyz??


----------



## ratul29 (Jun 11, 2010)

@bapi why do u keep asking all the answers???? use your brain a little or else quit!



bapi256852 said:


> watz d anser guyz??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 11, 2010)

ratul29 said:


> @bapi why do u keep asking all the answers???? use your brain a little or else quit!



don't be so rude, dude.


----------



## ratul29 (Jun 11, 2010)

FINALLY!!!! Got the Checkpoint 

*img294.imageshack.us/img294/2249/digitctcii.png


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 11, 2010)

@ratul29 watz ur problem?forum members r like brothers.we help each other.if someone asks me an answer & if i know,i wil definitely tell him.if u dnt want 2 tell its ok,bt remember dat i havnt asked u..ok!


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 11, 2010)

bapi256852 said:


> @ratul29 watz ur problem?forum members r like brothers.we help each other.if someone asks me an answer & if i know,i wil definitely tell him.if u dnt want 2 tell its ok,bt remember dat i havnt asked u..ok!



lol...in dis way....it proves tht u dont know ny thing abt computers....nd if u get everything by begging like this....its of no use....ull nvr noe ny thing.....nd the guys whu advise u....are weakning their chances of wining....


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 11, 2010)

katzdudexxx said:


> huh...ppl have really changed....many hav started begging for  answers....ill like to suggest them...if u dont know the answer then  they should think that they r not capable of it.............They dont deserve it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous  post was at 12:49 PM ----------
> huh....u too...saying all the answers....to kids whu dont know nything  abt it......lol...bring ur pride back...be a bit selfish....nd dont  reduce ur chances of winning....atleast let them do it themselves...


 

I agree with that...though i feel that giving hints to those who are stuck is a good way of helping them....but revealing answers its bad....

I would like to remind you guys of a lesson from a  story you might have heard



> The little boy was thrilled to hear about the changes his caterpillar would go through. He watched every day, waiting for the butterfly to emerge. One day it happened, a small hole appeared in the  cocoon and the butterfly started to struggle to come out.
> .......





> At first the boy was excited, but soon he became concerned. The butterfly was struggling so hard to get out! It looked  like it couldn’t break free! It looked desperate! It looked like it was making  no progress!
> 
> The boy was so concerned he decided to help. He ran to get scissors, and then walked back (because he had learned not to run  with scissors…). He snipped the cocoon to make the hole bigger and the  butterfly quickly emerged!
> 
> ...


MORAL- Dont post the answers.....give subtle hints instead....

btw,what happened to the moderators...


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 11, 2010)

@KATZ Wat do u think??r u a genius?do u know everything?stop thinking urself superior dan others.....with such pride,u can never win!!

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

i agreee wid diabolicdude.......

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------

i really dont know where i hav seen  )* ......was it in d magazine or in website?jst giv a hint


----------



## aby geek (Jun 12, 2010)

@bapi what the people here are trying to say is, u have posted again and again plz give answers.

u werent asking hints u said whats the answer guyz  repeatedly.


> watz d anser guyz??


 
though some of them got too rude,u still should accept your mistake of griefing.

you should understand that the people who help griefers get in trouble the most.

so, when a question is saying you have seen )* symbol somewhere during this leg of ctc , so try and trace back your steps several times and then you if dont get it then ask here.

for the pwd.7z , harvind and many others told me just one thing repetedly ,the answer is in the question only.

so we can only give hints , just try and put a lil more effort on your side , though we arent refusing to help, but griefing becomes a lil annoying and people loose their cool.

this time you are lucky a mod didnt warn you. so keep that in mind and enjoy the challenge with everybody.

i hope was polite enough ?


----------



## onlyabhi (Jun 12, 2010)

That was easy. :CiobarHappy:

*abhineet.in/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Untitled.png

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------




diabolicdude said:


> I agree with that...though i feel that giving hints to those who are stuck is a good way of helping them....but revealing answers its bad....
> 
> I would like to remind you guys of a lesson from a  story you might have heard
> 
> ...



good one..



aby geek said:


> @bapi what the people here are trying to say is, u have posted again and again plz give answers.
> 
> u werent asking hints u said whats the answer guyz  repeatedly.
> 
> ...



u r so polite.. its good.. I believe you are able to convey the right thing in the best possible words.. :CiobarHappy:


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 12, 2010)

@aby baby.......luv u,respect u!!i got lil frustrated aftr trying so many times.i admit dat i asked 4 answers,bt people behaved rudely!!ok...i wil never ask 4 answer again!


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 12, 2010)

reached@checkpoint......thanks 2 all members 4 their help!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 12, 2010)

I have made considerable edits to the thread since there are people who haven't gotten the answer and posting answers directly will sort of spoil the challenge for them at the same time. 

The presence of a spoiler tag would certainly ease this a bit but unfortunately its not available.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 12, 2010)

then, why don't you add the spoiler script to the forum? It would help a lot in cases like this

---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------

@All
Stop PMing other members for answers. Instead try for yourself


----------



## rohanz (Jun 12, 2010)

plz hlp me with the product review 1.....


----------



## Aspire (Jun 12, 2010)

Go to the community page, see the Post Title and google


----------



## anurag100 (Jun 12, 2010)

I also want to join this But still hasn't got my copy. Thanks to digit


----------



## aby geek (Jun 12, 2010)

any one has guessed what the next leg could be?


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Jun 12, 2010)

I am here now


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 12, 2010)

bapi256852 said:


> @aby baby.......luv u,respect u!!i got lil frustrated aftr trying so many times.i admit dat i asked 4 answers,bt people behaved rudely!!ok...i wil never ask 4 answer again!




gr8 idea BAPI....atleast ull try to solve it on ur own....welll b4 u were just begging for answers....had u ever tried it urself....u wuldnt hav had to ask others...


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 12, 2010)

> then, why don't you add the spoiler script to the forum? It would help a lot in cases like this


Because I don't have the ability to do the same.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 12, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Because I don't have the ability to do the same.



You're getting me wrong. By "you" i meant the "digit admins".
Posted the same here


----------



## rohanz (Jun 12, 2010)

yey... finally got to the 
*Checkpoint!   *


----------



## bapi256852 (Jun 13, 2010)

@katzdudexxx      WAT DO U THINK?Am i an idiot just like u?u think dat u know all answers?i have asked some answers,bt i hav also got some answers myself!STOP BEING RUDE!whatz ur problem man?it seems dat u dont want 2 help anybody..........

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------




bapi256852 said:


> @katzdudexxx      WAT DO U THINK?Am i an idiot just like u?u think dat u know all answers?i have asked some answers,bt i hav also got some answers myself!STOP BEING RUDE!whatz ur problem man?it seems dat u dont want 2 help anybody..........



i try 2 solve d qsns first......wen i m unable 2 solve,i ask 4 help!i m nt a genius...i cant solve all qsns myself!


----------



## aby geek (Jun 13, 2010)

arey phir se shuro ho gaye tum dono jhagarna , bapi calm down and katz leave him alone , lets wait till the next leg and see , i think he has understood now.

jhagarna band karo aur "tere bin laden" ke video dekho aur hanso khilkhilao.

*goes away to bring monday early*


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry Mods, but I think this is really really bad. I enjoyed playing the CTC 1 but the CTC 2, I cannot just start cause guess what ? ITs june 13th and the copy just did not arrive at my place.

I hope it arrives before the last date ! Please do not delete this post, if you do, please send a copy to the administrators.

I really do not understand why the subscribers cannot get an equal chance to participate and win when other casual readers from newsstand are already enjoying their magazine ?

I am from nagpur and its a regular feature of digit arriving in the 2nd or 3rd week of the month.

PS: I ordered an BookSet from amazon from the U.S. and it was shipped in 7 days. I guess digit comes from mumbai (15-16 hrs for train)  ?

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------




Tron91 said:


> Wow, the forum is up already!
> Bought the mag yesterday, was pretty hard shelling out the extra 100 bucks. Was flipping over the cordboard, then saw CTC II. Made the decision and bought it. I hope its worth it though.
> 
> good luck to all for head banging





harivind007 said:


> *i46.tinypic.com/an0sop.jpg
> 
> 
> DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Iam Waiting for Next CTC2 in 14th



This is exactly what I am talking about. What have I done wrong to not to deserve an equal chance to participate in the CTC ? Perhaps, paying the subscription ?

Please, I desparately need an answer from some of the staff.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 13, 2010)

I can understand that you are annoyed. However you might have better luck entering this in the feedback section than the ctc thread. Also Raaabo has explained why the magazine seems to be lagging behind this much. You can find his explanation in the Feedback thread as well.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 13, 2010)

just got my mag from courier boy.....wonder y did i subscribe it cos me getting it almost after half a month.... pity ............looks like many people have already reached tht borderline genious checkpoint.........gonna start now and juiced up my grey cells.........all the best to u guyz....!!


----------



## lphs9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Posting this


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 13, 2010)

i was soooooooo eagerly waiting for 14th june .
but now it is shifted to 18th........:glass-sad::glass-sad:

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

good news for newcomers though.....


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey what is all dis?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 13, 2010)

guyz.................reached here !!


----------



## mustyala.rakesh (Jun 13, 2010)

hai can u say the pgno 18 code

---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------

pls say me the crack the code in pgno:18..plz help this for once and the next i go ahead


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 13, 2010)

guyz need some hint regarding tht longest word...........

do smbdy care to hlp ??


oh got tht word.......t'was easy !!


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 13, 2010)

ohhhh!!!! at last i got my copy yesterday evening.. but i am really annoyed by the late delivery..........

Hey .. iam i late here...

btw please somebody help me to get the longest word on pg.44 crossword.

please help me out....


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 13, 2010)

-=[bZk]=-;1249335 said:
			
		

> Sorry Mods, but I think this is really really bad. I enjoyed playing the CTC 1 but the CTC 2, I cannot just start cause guess what ? ITs june 13th and the copy just did not arrive at my place.
> 
> I hope it arrives before the last date ! Please do not delete this post, if you do, please send a copy to the administrators.
> 
> ...




dude ur anger is completely justified...........i also got my mag today....today ie after ****ing half month.....after 13 dayz...........

it srsly hurts.....cos if u remember we were among first ones to complete CTC-I an nw we are getting mag this much late.....and u hvnt still got it..........so its a pity for us (SUBSCRIBER) !!


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 13, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> dude ur anger is completely justified...........i also got my mag today....today ie after ****ing half month.....after 13 dayz...........
> 
> it srsly hurts.....cos if u remember we were among first ones to complete CTC-I an nw we are getting mag this much late.....and u hvnt still got it..........so its a pity for us (SUBSCRIBER) !!



same here i got my copy yesterday..........




12th June............ really hearting...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 13, 2010)

^^ hurting


----------



## aby geek (Jun 13, 2010)

koi mods ke saath contact main hai? tell them ki atleast unlock some clues.
it was really hard waiting till 14th only, 18th is too much.

we will be content with 3-4 clues till 18th , then the rest can catchup up when the 5th clue goes live after 18th.

i dont think anyone will have problem with release of 4 clues .

comon mods give us a chunk of the next leg thats enough up till 18th.

puhleese.

ya phir koi magzines ke clu scan kar ke ek alag thread bando , atleast everyone can enter. what do u guys think?


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 13, 2010)

waiting for 4 more days wil kill me... i think atleast some clues can be put up on 14th..


----------



## aby geek (Jun 13, 2010)

5 din karne ke liyen kuch to do yaar aise thodii hota hai , this has all gone haywire.

i think its better if we upload the clues , magzine pohanchti rahegi baad main.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 13, 2010)

please somebody help me out in getting the longest word in pg. 44 crossword...........


----------



## Aspire (Jun 13, 2010)

yaar, plz unlock atleast 3-4 clues that would keep us busy till then


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 13, 2010)

please somebody help me out in getting the longest word in pg. 44 crossword..........


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 14, 2010)

plz help

there aren't the questions for some of the numbers, the space invaders question is without a number and all the pieces of the crossword are not in the mag
were they on the cardboard that came with the mag? if yes somebody please post its pic here


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 14, 2010)

> Edit By FilledVoid - There seems to be people who have not yet got the answer and this sort of spoils the challenge for them. Hence Im editing out the content. If someone needs help with it maybe they could PM you or something.


 
You edited my post after 24 god damn hours! Shld have been earlier, but no harm done since most subscribers basically got the mag much later than me lol. But what you did actually entitle me a larger message box and lowering or still better removing the 1 min/60 sec interval between posts/messages! You told every1 basically to PM me!


Oh i almost forgot the most important thing! Well you couldn't deliver the mags within the predetermined time to the subscribers, but atleast try to keep up with time whereever you can! In this case wats ordered for 14th shld be delivered on 14th and the reason for it, u were able to do it. And now you delay it by 4 more freaking days! The reason you site for delaying is kinda lame from my view too. Most people got all the puzzles of the first leg done within 1 or 2 days, so there is no point in delaying by 4 more days. Moreover the late ones would have been more happy if they had found that they could continue to the second leg without having to wait like the "bus stand buyers" (for example: me) for almost 3 or 4 days.

---------- Post added at 03:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 AM ----------



Admirer Of Digit said:


> please somebody help me out in getting the longest word in pg. 44 crossword..........


 
Read in the upward direction i.e. bottom to top, not in the normal top to bottom, or left to right direction.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 14, 2010)

> You edited my post after 24 god damn hours! Shld have been earlier, but no harm done since most subscribers basically got the mag much later than me lol. But what you did actually entitle me a larger message box and lowering or still better removing the 1 min/60 sec interval between posts/messages! You told every1 basically to PM me!



I dont go reading every single thread int he forum. Since the thread was reported I took a peak and saw that the answer was included yes. So I edited out. Unfortunately it was not my intention to have the whole horde to message you . 



> This is for FilledVoid
> 
> Shld have been removed by now!


What should have been removed? I don't see anything in the above blank picture and I'm not sure why its important. Or are you referring to the post below it? In that case yes it has been modified for now. 

People I'm not sure what to do here. The thing is there are a certain amount of people who *don't* want to see the answers posted on the board. On the contrary there are quite a few people who *do* want to see the answers :/ . This sort of puts me in a predicament. 

So Ill check with other mods and see what would be agreeable.


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 14, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> I dont go reading every single thread int he forum. Since the thread was reported I took a peak and saw that the answer was included yes. So I edited out. Unfortunately it was not my intention to have the whole horde to message you .
> 
> 
> What should have been removed? I don't see anything in the above blank picture and I'm not sure why its important. Or are you referring to the post below it? In that case yes it has been modified for now.
> ...


 
I understand ur dillemma, but referring the picture as blank kinda jinxes me. I see in it a full desktop screenshoot with google chrome opening the page answering the distro puzzle. The URL in the browser (Google Chrome) is the link to the answer.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 14, 2010)

> I understand ur dillemma, but referring the picture as blank kinda jinxes me. I see in it a full desktop screenshoot with google chrome opening the page answering the distro puzzle. The URL in the browser (Google Chrome) is the link to the answer


Oh I think I misunderstood  .  Ill edit it out now.

For crying out loud people just asking for the answers destroys the point of taking the challenge. Sure , get a clue or something but asking for the answers sort of hurts the fun for others and makes quite a task for others to clean it up. 

So please don't just post the answers . (Well at least till I can confirm that it is allowed.)


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 14, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Oh I think I misunderstood  . Ill edit it out now.
> 
> For crying out loud people just asking for the answers destroys the point of taking the challenge. Sure , get a clue or something but asking for the answers sort of hurts the fun for others and makes quite a task for others to clean it up.
> 
> So please don't just post the answers . (Well at least till I can confirm that it is allowed.)


 
Finally Sorted Out 

But could i know who reported my posts? i mean if they were reported. Coz next time dat guy asks me for answers,  i can  .... you know what i mean. Neway i think i know one already 

---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 AM ----------




Cybertonic said:


> plz help
> 
> there aren't the questions for some of the numbers, the space invaders question is without a number and all the pieces of the crossword are not in the mag
> were they on the cardboard that came with the mag? if yes somebody please post its pic here


 

I too think dat one piece of the crossword was missing in the mag, and the space invaders was without numbers.

For the board game, check one of the DVDs. Its in a PDF file.


----------



## rahul_yadav (Jun 14, 2010)

i have  name of  famous i phone hackers ! that might help ya ! "firmware hacker George Hotz, better known by the moniker Geohot,"

George Hotz! go man goo!

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------

i might give u a lil bit of hint bro ......try deciphering the code which is used as a Kermit protocol ....that will will be enough for u!


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh cr4p! The Digit guys have postponed the next leg of CTC II to 18th.

Now all the guys who are still lagging behind may catch up. Those who have solved the first leg, please don't spoil the fun though by posting exact answers.


----------



## karankaranrai (Jun 14, 2010)

*uploadpic.org/thumb-69993.jpg

completed till checkpoint. have to wait4 more days, not good


----------



## viksDgamer (Jun 14, 2010)

hey can anybody just give me a clue for the longest word in pg. 44...i am stuck up there!!


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 14, 2010)

viksDgamer said:


> hey can anybody just give me a clue for the longest word in pg. 44...i am stuck up there!!


 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1249707&postcount=274

by the way that word is the mother of all words! now go figure

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------

Mobile browsing?

Try this light weight browser. even plays files from YouTube
*boltbrowser.com/bolts2.jad [Java Descriptor]
*boltbrowser.com/new/bolt.jar [Jar File]

Want resumable download support in ur Mobile Browser?

Try this browser UCWEB7 *www.uc.cn/English/download.shtml


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 14, 2010)

finally reached at Checkpoint..........soul in peace nw !! 

waitin for 18th of June.......and i h8 this waiting period......

wonder wat to do in meantime.........may b i will try out my hand in DIY  or in lil of ETHICAL HACKING 

and moreover........

:fluriod-cyclop:fasten up ur seat belts guya.......bcoz the next leg of CTC II gonna be a bumpy ride !


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 14, 2010)

waiting period? dats wat i sed in one of my previous posts, even the late ones to join CTC 2.0 would have preferred to continue to the second leg directly as the first leg was really easy apart from the first erroneous puzzle. Today is 14th, so the second leg would have been opened, but now w8ing till 18th, bull crap

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------

actually shld conduct a poll on whether the second leg to be opended or not, the forum mods/admins just sed by popular demand it has been delayed, but did they consider asking the ones who had already completed the 1st leg?

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------

Maybe they don't consider the "bus stand buyers" to be real avid readers of their mag.


----------



## karankaranrai (Jun 14, 2010)

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/5712/digit.png


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 14, 2010)

^dudes m tired of seeing the same screenshot over and over again lol.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow a spammer got here as well?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 14, 2010)

lolzzzz........


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 15, 2010)

most of you would have completed the first leg by now . . . 
So, did anyone try solving the other clues (the ones not related to first leg) ????

If,yes then which clues did u manage to solve???

I think this time CTC will go on till the next month..as the first leg will go in till 18th   and the subsequent rounds which will definatly be tougher than the first leg would take more time...

I think that next month's Magazine will contain some clues too..

Does anyone else agree with this?

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Jun 15, 2010)

I am late .. sis's marriage ... family meets-ups ... and vacation blues ..
but hey .. I still did it 

google told me so much about so many penetration testing distros .. pentoo, gnacktrack ( icon is a mosquito - stinging insect) , neopwn etc ... while I knew about backtrack only a few minutes ago


----------



## Excellent (Jun 15, 2010)

Ctc2 is Really Tough and Fun.Iam finally BREAKED!!!!!!!Today
All of u Enjoy the contest.
*i50.tinypic.com/n1xy0h.jpg


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 15, 2010)

diabolicdude said:


> most of you would have completed the first leg by now . . .
> So, did anyone try solving the other clues (the ones not related to first leg) ????
> 
> If,yes then which clues did u manage to solve???
> ...



ya bro u r right......but i dont think tht they will stretch it to nxt month mag also......bcoz till nw most of the part was arnd mag........online part is yet to come (if u rememeber CTC 1.....thr were also question other than from mag...)


and yup thr r 2-3 clues which aren't used till now........so will be used in 2nd leg..........didnt tried to solve them yet......!!


----------



## viksDgamer (Jun 15, 2010)

@Tron91.. Thanks a lot,,, found it finally!


----------



## jelly_gill (Jun 15, 2010)

Reached checkpoint at last. The real thrill is only when you scratch your brain, spend sleepless nights in front of PC, learn a lot on the way and then finally catch a clue.


----------



## amraj (Jun 15, 2010)

i just got the mag yesterday and now stuck with the ethical hacking. Any body with the clue ? Please 

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------

cleared ethical hacking without help.

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

pls help me with the xyz


----------



## Aspire (Jun 16, 2010)

Just Solve the Crossword


----------



## viksDgamer (Jun 16, 2010)

hmmm.... now stuck with pwd.7z,,, can any1 gimme a clue


----------



## amraj (Jun 16, 2010)

completed xyz on my own. stuck at )* what is it?


*img695.imageshack.us/img695/4756/33014146.jpg

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------

at last reached next step.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 16, 2010)

viksDgamer said:


> hmmm.... now stuck with pwd.7z,,, can any1 gimme a clue



hmm....its related to HAcking in some way......like a smart hackr !!


----------



## viksDgamer (Jun 16, 2010)

I tried writing "ethicalhacking" in leet, and even tried replacing the vowels,,, and also tried writing google in leet!... still, no use


----------



## BassEXE (Jun 16, 2010)

can someone tell me the all the pages with the crossword pieces and how to assemble them? I got my issue just yesterday so I hope I am not too late.


----------



## nithishr (Jun 16, 2010)

Can somebody help me with the "ethicalhacking" in leet? I have tried all sorts of permutations & combinations...

Got it at last... was a simple 1.. just complicated it myself... 
Read the clue again & got it by myself after a bit of rest... []


----------



## amraj (Jun 16, 2010)

at last reached the checkpoint. Now waiting for the 18 jun.


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 17, 2010)

damn people still don't have their mags

---------- Post added at 05:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 AM ----------

Today is 17th, so tommorrow...


----------



## tryeee (Jun 17, 2010)

hey just bought digit 4 days back.

i m really messed up with the password of that .7z file , 

i read the previous threads but unable to guess the answer....

som1 HELP me with my GRAY cells to work with the answer ...


----------



## nithishr (Jun 17, 2010)

Reached the checkpoint...


----------



## criztle (Jun 17, 2010)

can anyone help in that leet ethicalhacking


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, I finally got the copy today in the evening. 1 day before the second phase starts. Now how is it fair that a subscriber gets 1 DAY to solve all the clues in the night and start the second phase tomorrow ? 

Its really aweful especially for the anniversary issue. Also, it makes it totally meaningless for me to participate starting now because, my college starts from monday and being it my final year, i cannot really spare that much time that will be required to catch up will all the guys who already conquered to this stage. None-the-less, I will try my best to complete most of the clues within time. 

I expected better of the magzine which completed 9 years and has remained #1 for the same time. I mean, apart from a few months, never did the magazine was delivered before the 2nd week. This needs some serious looking into.

Is it my fault ? If it is, I apologise


----------



## Excellent (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmm! Be READY Everyone for Tomorrow ctc2 Contest.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 17, 2010)

where do we start tomorrow? any ideas?


----------



## swood (Jun 17, 2010)

sorry folks my digit mag arrived on the 15th only so heres the late mandatory screen shot post! i hope every body got their mags by now my pack came without the seeds.


----------



## clinton (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey guys,I received my issue today!!!Can any1 please help me with the pg 46 & 128 matching clue??And BTW do we have to compul. post the screenshot of the previous clue??


----------



## swood (Jun 17, 2010)

clinton said:


> Hey guys,I received my issue today!!!Can any1 please help me with the pg 46 & 128 matching clue??And BTW do we have to compul. post the screenshot of the previous clue??



trace out the box in pg no. 46 using tracing paper or use the plastic cover that digit came in .match it against.........


----------



## criztle (Jun 17, 2010)

reached the checkpoint


----------



## lphs9 (Jun 18, 2010)

what time does it start?

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------

i hope that the prizing criteria isn't just first come basis coz im here; its the 18th; and the contest hasn't started yet!! If it starts today (18th) morning, then it will be an unfair advantage for others.


----------



## clinton (Jun 18, 2010)

View attachment 3516
This is the screenshot


----------



## Excellent (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey! contest hasn't started yet!! If it starts today (18th) morning


----------



## tryeee (Jun 18, 2010)

criztle said:


> reached the checkpoint




hey CRIZTLE , since u hac reached the CHECK point , can u help me out  with that Ethical hacking one.....!!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 18, 2010)

tryeee said:


> hey CRIZTLE , since u hac reached the CHECK point , can u help me out  with that Ethical hacking one.....!!!!



be a real ethical hacker..read the statement carefully...

---------- Post added at 08:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 AM ----------

tired of refreshing the page....still no clues


----------



## tryeee (Jun 18, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> be a real ethical hacker..read the statement carefully...




i even read the ethical hacking book , 

but still i m not able to work out with that .. 

i know i m being too silly , but not able to catch that silly mistak .

if thers somthng betwn " 1337 w00t for vovels " and "ethicalhacking " , thn i m not not able to build the answer...


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 18, 2010)

when r they gonna put up the online leg. any idea?

---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 AM ----------

i got tired visiting the page again and again.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 18, 2010)

tryeee said:


> if thers somthng betwn " 1337 w00t for vovels " and "ethicalhacking " , thn i m not not able to build the answer...


----------



## tryeee (Jun 18, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


>



*alanmccabe.co.uk/pics/gun_to_head.jpg

believ me , i m really _*scratchng my head*_  , but its of no use , i tried many combinations but none are working ..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 18, 2010)

you yourself gave the answer. use *this* in *this*


----------



## tryeee (Jun 18, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> you yourself gave the answer. use *this* in *this*


i m really getting tortured  .
 which *this*  ..??


----------



## Exion (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey all what is the Start time for the Second Round .. ?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 18, 2010)

*www.jtbusa.com/common/img/waiting.gif

guyz..me tired of refreshing page again n again .........digit guyz always do this........if u remember CTC 1.......they did same thing last time also !!


----------



## nithishr (Jun 18, 2010)

Exion said:


> Hey all what is the Start time for the Second Round .. ?


exactly


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 18, 2010)

I waited so long for 18th nd now its still showin me the same "Come back on 18th"
wat the hell is this??????


----------



## ultimodragonankur (Jun 18, 2010)

wen d leg is gona start yar


----------



## tryeee (Jun 18, 2010)

Thnks to the POST poned date of teh CONTEsT to 18 June, otherwise 

i wouldn't hav posted now that 

 " I reached the CheckPoint man................... "


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 18, 2010)

*supercomputing.fnal.gov/SC2008/presentations/Tarpit/Images/frustrated.jpg




At what time is the next leg of ctc 2 comming?


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 18, 2010)

Come on Digit !!!! You guys have a habit of waking up late and doing all things late i guess.


----------



## ultimodragonankur (Jun 18, 2010)

*whts goning on guys.....y d nxt ride is yet 2open*


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 18, 2010)

so what now? History repeating itself?


----------



## clinton (Jun 18, 2010)

Make It Fast Guys..........


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 18, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> so what now? History repeating itself?



ya the same again


----------



## jelly_gill (Jun 18, 2010)

Here is the screenshot of the checkpoint.

C:\Users\Jarnail Singh Gill\Pictures

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/C:%5CUsers%5CJarnail%20Singh%20Gill%5CPictures%5Ccheckpoint.jpg here is the checkpoint screen shot guys.

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------

* Checkpoint!   
*

*  Take a breather. Come back here on the 14th of June for the next part of CTC II 


 Edit: By popular demand the next leg of CTC II will commence on the 18th of June. Lets give everyone a chance to catch up ​*


----------



## BassEXE (Jun 18, 2010)

got till here:
*i47.tinypic.com/9i4qxw.jpg

How long is the longest word in the grid?
Do I have to check backwards too?


----------



## criztle (Jun 18, 2010)

yes in all direction


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 18, 2010)

u guyz are

:::::::::::::::::::::;

*ALWAYZ LATE !!   *


*www.oopsimlate.com/static/images/OopsImLateRunning.jpg


----------



## aby geek (Jun 18, 2010)

18 to ho gayi ab aur kitna wait karna hhai?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 18, 2010)

hey ne news on y hasnt the nxt phase started yet its 18th????


----------



## aby geek (Jun 18, 2010)

wohi maine bola . aur delay karne ki to nahin soch rahe?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 18, 2010)

soch rahe hain to bata to dena chahiye atleast........


----------



## ravi_rtr (Jun 18, 2010)

hope digit guys are not testing our patience. by the way due to my net problem in PC i have been reloading the page on my mobile all these while, in hope of getting the clue early.

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------

@BassEXE bottom to top, right to left and across also like top right corner to bottom left corner etc.


----------



## BassEXE (Jun 18, 2010)

Does that include  top left to bottom right? How long is the word? the longest I found is 
"clock" ( I don't mind anyone PMing me the word )


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 18, 2010)

I guess the delay from 14th to 18th has more to do with unpreparedness of DIGIT team rather the given cause of magazine being delivered late. Common guys. I don't understand why you do this every time.


----------



## criztle (Jun 18, 2010)

its 18 and they have not uploaded the second leg sigh!! m very disappointed


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2010)

almost 19th............................
still waiting


----------



## dib (Jun 18, 2010)

just 50 minutes remaining!!


----------



## amraj (Jun 18, 2010)

Are they really late or there is something else is cooking? All the main players of ctc II are not on the forum.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 18, 2010)

there is ntn such as main players for the ctc2 its just a fun event for every1.............


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 19, 2010)

Its 10 minutes past 19th and ctc 2 2nd leg is not there
they told to come on 18th but now its 19th.
What the hell is this ??????


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 19, 2010)

srsly thats very unfair atleast some1 from d digit team should come out wid some info


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 19, 2010)

its 19th ....and no new clues yet.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## clinton (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Guys ,Whats up????DIGIT is surely checking our patience this time.But common,Enough Is Enough.....


----------



## pandu1990 (Jun 19, 2010)

wats cooking DIGIT????


----------



## vineetrok (Jun 19, 2010)

Who else is left to catch up?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 19, 2010)

*www.thegeekshowpodcast.com/home/mastashake/thegeekshowpodcast.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/wtf-cat.jpg


*its already 19th............WAKE UP DIGIT !!!!*


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 19, 2010)

*Already 19th....CMon....dont make us Bored AGAIN...*


----------



## swood (Jun 19, 2010)

vineetrok said:


> Who else is left to catch up?



hold on people i think we r waiting 4 people 2 finish the first ctc (feb)


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 19, 2010)

oh come on now...some1 from digit give us some info on wats gng on??its 2222 much now....


----------



## clinton (Jun 19, 2010)

Now this is really annoying.OK if ur late,but at least give us some bloody information regarding it.Do u think that we loyal Digit CTC fans are idiots that we ll wait the whole time in front of the screen refreshing the page until some of u remembers of posting the clues???This is really annoying.....


----------



## criztle (Jun 19, 2010)

i think they have forget the checkpoint URL


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 19, 2010)

*www.phoenixga.com/Support/FrustratedUser2.jpg


Where the hell has ctc gone????


----------



## BassEXE (Jun 19, 2010)

Finally reached the checkpoint! Now I just have to wait for the next leg to be put up.


----------



## criztle (Jun 19, 2010)

its 19th how many more day u will take to start the second leg ...and plz dont do that we forgot to start the second leg like last time

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------

is there something like under the hood this time at chekpoint


----------



## aby geek (Jun 19, 2010)

> its 19th how many more day u will take to start the second leg


 
^ over 9000


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 19, 2010)

*now its getting worse*

*its too much now*


----------



## techguru99 (Jun 19, 2010)

edvin_158709 said:


> You just need to figure out the puzzle, what i did is took some print out of blank crossword and then assembled it this helped me a lot,even i thought it is complicated but when i finished i felt it was really simple and only three clues is remaining in crossword.






please scan and upload the assembled picture of the crossword. also if u can e-mail it then please mail it to me at 
techguru99@rediffmail.com


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 19, 2010)

techguru99 said:


> please scan and upload the assembled picture of the crossword. also if u can e-mail it then please mail it to me at



ya PM me ....i too want it , rather than begging others the answers becoz i too could not get answers of 3-4....

PM me,,, private message...please


----------



## staticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry guys we're facing technical difficulties. Regret the delay. We'll let you know the exact time and date when we have the next leg of CTC II up. Once again sorry for the delay.


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 20, 2010)

staticsid said:


> Sorry guys we're facing technical difficulties. Regret the delay. We'll let you know the exact time and date when we have the next leg of CTC II up. Once again sorry for the delay.



please don't start something which you can't handle! Actually m rather angry now, and i m kinda pissed that you people can't even upload a few html pages. You could have designed a php page which gave way to the next on and after 18th june.

---------- Post added at 04:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 AM ----------

I have the picture of the solved crossword. If you need it pm me.


----------



## clinton (Jun 20, 2010)

Atleast,will it come today?????


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 20, 2010)

clinton said:


> Atleast,will it come today?????



lets hope so dude !


----------



## edvin_158709 (Jun 20, 2010)

techguru99 said:


> please scan and upload the assembled picture of the crossword. also if u can e-mail it then please mail it to me at
> techguru99@rediffmail.com



Just go to this link *puzzles.about.com/library/graphics/blank19.gif
i have printed the grids and assembled.This was my way of assembling hope u find it simple


----------



## edvin_158709 (Jun 20, 2010)

jelly_gill said:


> Here is the screenshot of the checkpoint.
> 
> C:\Users\Jarnail Singh Gill\Pictures
> 
> ...




This time DIGIT needs to catchup or else CTCII will loose its charm as its already 20 days of June means 68% of this month is over just to complete first leg. They said "we made it longer" but even JODAH AKBAR and AVATAR was short than this leg.


----------



## criztle (Jun 20, 2010)

i have partly solved the crossword


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 20, 2010)

*YAWN!!!!!!*


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 20, 2010)

oh come on now.......its getting worse n worse...........atleast give us date......y forcing us to h8 digit now.......


----------



## tryeee (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh digit , Oh digit 




   Our Patience is at Peak Digit .  .   ...


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 20, 2010)

I think digit is  plannin to launch the next leg on 18th june 2011
lolzzzzzz......


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello, I am new to the forum.
I got the mag yesterday, but I have completed the crossword, and online leg of CTC 2. But it is rather disappointing that the second leg has not yet started. I thought that everyone would have completed CTC 2 by the time i got the mag. Anyway, Digit is taking toooooooooooo much time!


----------



## aby geek (Jun 20, 2010)

> think digit is plannin to launch the next leg on 18th june 2011


 

correct . the page is really taxing on the system , they wanna wait for bulldozer or sandy bridges


----------



## tryeee (Jun 20, 2010)

same is the Belief here  ., 

on the page its just written that 
* CTC II will commence on the 18th of June*


but the year hasnt been mentioned guys ..... isnt ths unFair


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Guys !! Hi paperheart,tron bhai !! remember me ???

Got late coz of my exams !! i have been solving this regular feature thing....can't figured out.....!!! Will try for getting with you later.


----------



## clinton (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Rituraj,,,whats up buddy????


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jun 21, 2010)

m fine ! where are you now ??


----------



## proxyg33k (Jun 21, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> *YAWN!!!!!!*



heyaazzz tron bro.......m bak too.....i thought m l8 but ...no digit team is l8 once again.........

 waitng for nxt leg of ctc2.........


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jun 21, 2010)

hi proxy !! remember me ???? i am stucked at post number ...its 838 but not showing anything !!!


----------



## clinton (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi,there Proxygeek,Ritu nice to have u back guys.Digit is testing the hell of our patience this time.....


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 21, 2010)

Another morning, another disappointment, 
Thats what, DIGIT supplements!

---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 AM ----------

Now i wish if i could pull the plug of the Digit web server. No more waiting for us. No more disappointments for us.


----------



## clinton (Jun 21, 2010)

Ur right...

---------- Post added at 08:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 AM ----------

Anorion Sir,if ur there please do something................


----------



## tryeee (Jun 21, 2010)

It seelms DIGIT  are too busy
*CELEBRATING *
           their ANNIVERSARY .....


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 21, 2010)

Rituraj Singh Rawat said:


> Hi Guys !! Hi paperheart,tron bhai !! remember me ???
> 
> Got late coz of my exams !! i have been solving this regular feature thing....can't figured out.....!!! Will try for getting with you later.



hey, bro........wassaup man !!

Welcome back....

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------




tryeee said:


> It seelms DIGIT  are too busy
> *CELEBRATING *
> their ANNIVERSARY .....






and i m feeling some 


now the patience has broken


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 21, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO dats wat i could do now. will check back again later.

proxy, paper, rituraj, clinton lage raho refresh karne mein, par Anorion bhaisaheb to kabhi fresh hote he nahin.


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jun 21, 2010)

*WANTED!
*A Robotic Arm to keep pressing F5 key on my keyboard until Digit opens the second online leg of CTC II. Rent will be paid reasonably. ​


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jun 21, 2010)

Reached Checkpoint !! after Solving it for just 4 hours .....  drawn the whole crossword with pen-paper ...thinking of the post of DIGIT in facebook

"Thought CTC-I was a cake walk? Grab Digit  anniversary issue and sharpen those rusty grey cells with the all new,  super nerve wracking CTC-II !" ..........

huh ......... !!!!! not much questions wrt CTC 1.

Two possibilities:-

1)They got stucked....or

2) We are stucked at the checkpoint....there is another way out like the deadend..

What do you think Guys ?? 

@DIGIT : Thanks waiting for me .... but its over now ...you can continue.. !


----------



## jelly_gill (Jun 21, 2010)

Cracked the encrypted text given on Page 34. Going after Romans Now.


----------



## edvin_158709 (Jun 21, 2010)

Chandrahas007 said:


> *WANTED!
> *A Robotic Arm to keep pressing F5 key on my keyboard until Digit opens the second online leg of CTC II. Rent will be paid reasonably. ​



I use opera my friend (not u, i referred opera) where it has option of reloading web page every 5 sec (custom too) so no Robotic arm till we have application at large


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 22, 2010)

Chandrahas007 said:


> *WANTED!
> *A Robotic Arm to keep pressing F5 key on my keyboard until Digit opens the second online leg of CTC II. Rent will be paid reasonably. ​



lollzz.............sahi baat hai yaar !!



Rituraj Singh Rawat said:


> Reached Checkpoint !! after Solving it for just 4 hours .....  drawn the whole crossword with pen-paper ...thinking of the post of DIGIT in facebook
> 
> "Thought CTC-I was a cake walk? Grab Digit  anniversary issue and sharpen those rusty grey cells with the all new,  super nerve wracking CTC-II !" ..........
> 
> ...



yeah dude i m also thinking tht there can be a twist in game.........may b we r struct


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jun 22, 2010)

jelly_gill said:


> Cracked the encrypted text given on Page 34. Going after Romans Now.



Can I know why you are going after those gibberish when there is no place to enter it? Or is that Digit has started the second leg already and we are stuck?


----------



## Excellent (Jun 22, 2010)

MY MIND THINKING ABOUT CTC2

1.Digit r to busy celebrating their Anniversary Function.
2.Digit server problem 
3.I think Its a clue................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4.They  forgotten about contest


----------



## criztle (Jun 22, 2010)

Excellent said:


> MY MIND THINKING ABOUT CTC2
> 4.They  forgotten about contest



yes they have


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 23, 2010)

No. "they" haven't.

They're just really busy with people falling sick after anniversary, issue closing July, shifting office, and replying to hundreds of reader emails asking us to hold on to CTC II because they only just cracked the mag part. 28th is the day we resume CTC II, and we'll try and make it _really_ hard for people to finish before mid-july. However, I'm sure some of you will finish it really quickly and come back here to gloat.... as you should.


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jun 23, 2010)

28th!!! Too much of a delay. Anyway thanks to Raabo for at least giving a date. I was going crazy and growing tired to check the website for update. Now I can rest until 28th. Digit Team, Take Care of your health!


----------



## BassEXE (Jun 23, 2010)

Finally! Now I can rest until 28th!


----------



## Excellent (Jun 23, 2010)

ThanX Dude!

Now Iam Taking Rest until 28th June......

Now Iam Happy.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 23, 2010)

Raaabo said:


> No. "they" haven't.
> 
> we'll try and make it _really_ hard for people to finish before mid-july. However, I'm sure some of you will finish it really quickly and come back here to gloat.... as you should.



That means even more delay for the next checkpoint !!!  

Need to wait 5 more days....


----------



## aby geek (Jun 23, 2010)

abey 14 ka dubble ho gaya yaaar ye to. chalo koi gal nahin , lass wasi pe ke fifa dekhte hai tab tak . wimbledon is there too.


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jun 24, 2010)

You know actually ........i want to thanks all digit buddies because they are giving the 2nd leg on 28th....... as i have got my mag on 21st.... and i was thinking its getting too late as everyone was reaching at checkpoint one after other ..........anyways i have also reached at check point this evening......AND NOW I M WAITING FOR THE 2nd LEG C U ALL ON 28TH till then sweet dreams because there are no sweet dreams after 28th rite....

---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------

And thanks... to RAAABO for giving us time i don't know this time  is correct or not........... but from the attitude of raaabo it seems they will not cheat us as they have done earlier every time...........


----------



## clinton (Jun 24, 2010)

Raaabo said:


> No. "they" haven't.
> 
> They're just really busy with people falling sick after anniversary, issue closing July, shifting office, and replying to hundreds of reader emails asking us to hold on to CTC II because they only just cracked the mag part. 28th is the day we resume CTC II, and we'll try and make it _really_ hard for people to finish before mid-july. However, I'm sure some of you will finish it really quickly and come back here to gloat.... as you should.


@Raabo Sir-Why did it take so long to inform us just this bit of news????We could have saved a few hours of sleep and thousands of Kbs of data while refreshing the pages.This in turn would have saved the extra "energy" consumed by our PCs during this act and this in turn would have made our planet a bit more GREEN.
What do u say guys???
Am I right or not???


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 24, 2010)

clinton said:


> @raabo sir-why did it take so long to inform us just this bit of news????we could have saved a few hours of sleep and thousands of kbs of data while refreshing the pages.this in turn would have saved the extra "energy" consumed by our pcs during this act and this in turn would have made our planet a bit more green.
> What do u say guys???
> Am i right or not???



*roflmao*


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Jun 24, 2010)

clinton said:


> @Raabo Sir-Why did it take so long to inform us just this bit of news????We could have saved a few hours of sleep and thousands of Kbs of data while refreshing the pages.This in turn would have saved the extra "energy" consumed by our PCs during this act and this in turn would have made our planet a bit more GREEN.
> What do u say guys???
> Am I right or not???



I totally agree with you, clinton about the green part


----------



## onlyabhi (Jun 24, 2010)

clinton said:


> @Raabo Sir-Why did it take so long to inform us just this bit of news????We could have saved a few hours of sleep and thousands of Kbs of data while refreshing the pages.This in turn would have saved the extra "energy" consumed by our PCs during this act and this in turn would have made our planet a bit more GREEN.
> What do u say guys???
> Am I right or not???



Totally Agree..


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 24, 2010)

clinton said:


> @Raabo Sir-Why did it take so long to inform us just this bit of news????We could have saved a few hours of sleep and thousands of Kbs of data while refreshing the pages.This in turn would have saved the extra "energy" consumed by our PCs during this act and this in turn would have made our planet a bit more GREEN.
> What do u say guys???
> Am I right or not???



Yup me 2 agreed


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 24, 2010)

clinton said:


> @Raabo Sir-Why did it take so long to inform us just this bit of news????We could have saved a few hours of sleep and thousands of Kbs of data while refreshing the pages.This in turn would have saved the extra "energy" consumed by our PCs during this act and this in turn would have made our planet a bit more GREEN.
> What do u say guys???
> Am I right or not???


 

lol


----------



## amraj (Jun 25, 2010)

clinton said:


> @Raabo Sir-Why did it take so long to inform us just this bit of news????We could have saved a few hours of sleep and thousands of Kbs of data while refreshing the pages.This in turn would have saved the extra "energy" consumed by our PCs during this act and this in turn would have made our planet a bit more GREEN.
> What do u say guys???
> Am I right or not???




very much agree


----------



## sscomp32 (Jun 25, 2010)

clinton said:


> @Raabo Sir-Why did it take so long to inform us just this bit of news????We could have saved a few hours of sleep and thousands of Kbs of data while refreshing the pages.This in turn would have saved the extra "energy" consumed by our PCs during this act and this in turn would have made our planet a bit more GREEN.
> What do u say guys???
> Am I right or not???


----------



## BassEXE (Jun 25, 2010)

NOOOOOO! I lost my DIY fast track! What do I do if there is a clue in the book?
Where is google house search when you need it??

Is there any way I can get a PDF copy? ( I am pretty sure the snail mail way won't reach me in time.)


----------



## clinton (Jun 25, 2010)

What r we all there for buddy???Always ready to help........


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 26, 2010)

Two more days to go !!! The wait is too boring. Its holiday and nothing else to do.


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 27, 2010)

Ne1 got past the Ceaser damnation riddle?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 27, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> Ne1 got past the Ceaser damnation riddle?



naaa......tried all ways and combinations............cant figure out


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 27, 2010)

Only 1 hour left for the next leg..........


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jun 27, 2010)

hey... only 15 minutes....dieing to solve the next leg of ctcII......


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 28, 2010)

STILL waiting for th e next leg to start.........................


it 28th June today....


where's the next leg.........


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey its now 12.12am and where is the next leg?????????


----------



## clinton (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys I think the next leg will be up today morning when the Digit Office Opens.


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jun 28, 2010)

it's 12.20 am...........still waiting........i have refreshed page i think 50 times in half hour ...........and now still waiting.....for the next leg........????????

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------

may be you are right.........


----------



## lphs9 (Jun 28, 2010)

lets hope so Clinton... coz they are really testing our patience.


----------



## mayank.1love (Jun 28, 2010)

Just started tonight for ctc2
Was late this time.

Here's the screen shot needed
*img8.imageshack.us/img8/2850/13561744.jpg

Now I'm all ready for the next leg


----------



## clinton (Jun 28, 2010)

Still Nothing....


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jun 28, 2010)

Stillllllllllllllllllllllll Nothinggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think we have to comeback on 28th June 2011!


----------



## Excellent (Jun 28, 2010)

I THINK IT"S HELL.

Date:Today 28th.
time 8:51
contest:NO  


when contest will be started
time please:::


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 28, 2010)

stillllllllllllllllllllllllll NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jun 28, 2010)

Calling All Units.................... Does anyone have a twenty on Papa Bear? (Code Name: Raabo)

Suspect to be apprehended for the following infractions.

1. Making empty promises.
2. Disappearing since making the promise.

All Units keep your eye open for the suspect. Report to HQ immediately after the suspect has been found.

Code: Red Blue Green Yellow


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 28, 2010)

Chandrahas007 said:


> Calling All Units.................... Does anyone have a twenty on Papa Bear? (Code Name: Raabo)
> 
> Suspect to be apprehended for the following infractions.
> 
> ...


----------



## clinton (Jun 28, 2010)

I think *Crazy Kratos* has mailed Digit from HELL to delay CTC even further bcoz he too received the issue late.................


----------



## Excellent (Jun 28, 2010)

I THINK IT"S HELL.

Date:Today 28th.
time 9:45
contest:NO  


when contest will be started
time please:::

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------

the page can;t changed still.

They r testing our patience


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 28, 2010)

Come on Digit !!!!! Atleast tell us the time ??


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 28, 2010)

now its 12.10pm. But where is the next leg??????
this is now very irritating......


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jun 28, 2010)

Half the day is over. Still No sign of CTCII second leg. ThinkDigit's website went blank at 12:04 and I thougt that they would are updating. But disappointment!

Google is indexing the CTC II links!

I mean this is really disgusting.

Digit should do something about this!


----------



## vineetrok (Jun 28, 2010)

May be they'll print a review of our PATIENCE in the mag next month, because they are testing it right now!!!!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 28, 2010)

wow! The last time i checked the ctcII section wasnt indexed by Google, but it is now

This is really really disgusting


----------



## aby geek (Jun 28, 2010)

arrey yaar main itna puk  gaya hoon ki maine kal baith ke kites jheli. ab main aaj kya dekhoon?

duh? indexed hai to yahan reveal karne ki kya zaroorat thi , not everybody knows about that.

ab agar digit is ke bare main kuch nahin kar payee to gaya event paani.

tum log sochte nahin ho yaar post karne se pehle. pm kar dete na?

chalo koi nahin . to err is human.

and digit is bent on proving that


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 28, 2010)

Guys stop wasting time on ctcII, we got better things to do then hitting F5.


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jun 28, 2010)

aby geek said:


> arrey yaar main itna puk  gaya hoon ki maine kal baith ke kites jheli. ab main aaj kya dekhoon?
> 
> duh? indexed hai to yahan reveal karne ki kya zaroorat thi , not everybody knows about that.
> 
> ...



sorry, boss!

My bad. I will remove it!


----------



## criztle (Jun 28, 2010)

*Take a breather. Come back here on the 14th  of June for the next part of CTC II 


 Edit: By popular  demand the next leg of CTC II will commence on the 28th of June. Lets  give everyone a chance to catch up. We promise not to have any more  delays after that. *




it 28th when will u commence???


----------



## amraj (Jun 28, 2010)

i think one more promise is on the way.

:C_insane:  :C_answering:


----------



## Excellent (Jun 28, 2010)

I THINK IT"S HELL.

Date:Today 28th.
time:3:05 PM not Am
contest:NO   


when contest will be started
time please:::

I M not waited Until Next month 28th


----------



## TUSHTI (Jun 28, 2010)

here is the snap shot. started ctc2 on 28th june
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3539&stc=1&d=1277717676


----------



## criztle (Jun 28, 2010)

hey u r giving the url by that screenshot


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 28, 2010)

u guyz are alwayz LATE !!

atleast write a suitable time thr on tht page rather than makin excuses........

*easyquestion.net/thinkagain/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/runninglate.gif


----------



## TUSHTI (Jun 28, 2010)

hey, yaar, anyne can plzzzzzzzzzz! pm me the amswer of ethical hacking.
 I hv started very late so no chance for winning but for just to see the next lvls.


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jun 28, 2010)

lolx !!!!! ethical hacking is the answer !! just look for 1337 sp34k of vowels and replace them !!


----------



## clinton (Jun 28, 2010)

I think the sponsors of the CTC contest gifts have backed out.So they r still busy finding out sum1 to sponsor the contest..........


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 28, 2010)

@tushti: use google on the ctcII folder lol


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 28, 2010)

wats happenninggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg mannnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 28, 2010)

Admirer Of Digit said:


> wats happenninggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg mannnnnnnnnnn



nutthiinngg


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 28, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> @tushti: use google on the ctcII folder lol



I guess this is what creating them problems.


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jun 28, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> I guess this is what creating them problems.



I too think the same.


----------



## lphs9 (Jun 28, 2010)

that cant be the problem. if u check out the thinkdigit.com/robots.txt, it will consist of site links that should not be visible to any search engines. i just checked it and ctcII is not in it. its just a simple matter of adding ctcII into it. cant be the sponsor problem either, coz they can hold the contest and give prizes later.... so keep guessing! i guess they failed us again!


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 28, 2010)

this is ridiculous


----------



## lphs9 (Jun 28, 2010)

the only consolation im getting is that Futurama season six just started this week after 5 years!


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey the ctcii leg is on the way...............


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

The 1st one quite easy,Off to the resistor one....


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jun 29, 2010)

so anyone solved the resistant one........????


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes,very easy

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------

Any1 got the one after the resistor one??I understood what it is but not found the solution yet...


----------



## proxyg33k (Jun 29, 2010)

clinton said:


> Yes,very easy
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------
> 
> Any1 got the one after the resistor one??I understood what it is but not found the solution yet...




hey clintonn....nice to see yew active at this tym bro...

got one prob dude....i missplaced the last checkpoint link...somethng ending in "Rsg" ....if possible pm me...else dun hav ny othr option hav play from ...the pwz file.....


----------



## lphs9 (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah got that one. a bit subjective, colours may differ from personal perception


----------



## proxyg33k (Jun 29, 2010)

lphs9 said:


> that cant be the problem. if u check out the thinkdigit.com/robots.txt, it will consist of site links that should not be visible to any search engines. i just checked it and ctcII is not in it. its just a simple matter of adding ctcII into it. cant be the sponsor problem either, coz they can hold the contest and give prizes later.... so keep guessing! i guess they failed us again!




even i knw all this stuff dude....but its good to pm Mr. Rabbo ...instead of posting links here.....its the weakness in their server softs.....dun display or post such kinda of links here.....


----------



## lphs9 (Jun 29, 2010)

proxy check ur pm. The resistor one is a bit tricky. check ur colours again


----------



## proxyg33k (Jun 29, 2010)

lphs9 said:


> yeah got that one. a bit subjective, colours may differ from personal perception




thnksss for a quick replyy bro......thnxxx a lot


----------



## lphs9 (Jun 29, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> even i knw all this stuff dude....but its good to pm Mr. Rabbo ...instead of posting links here.....its the weakness in their server softs.....dun display or post such kinda of links here.....



This is common knowledge. its not gonna make a difference if a user observes the robots.txt file


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 29, 2010)

i got past the resistor one .. did anyone solve/decode the next clue (cipher)...

---------- Post added at 01:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------

i know who that guy is...but am not able to decode the cipher...


----------



## lphs9 (Jun 29, 2010)

google the cipher images


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Yup,I solved the cipher,very tricky but use Google,its the best help...Any1 else cracked it yet???

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------

@lphs9 Did u get the Morse code one???


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 29, 2010)

areee yaarr..
i was just about to go to sleeep..
hmmm no prob... will start now...


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 29, 2010)

I got it....it ws easy...silly me... 

because of Digit my sleep pattern is messed up... :C_sleep: :C_sleep:...


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Sum1 please tell me about the morse code one,the *** one.Please...


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 29, 2010)

Guys.. i got the colors... i know how to get resistor value..
trying all possibilities.. still not wrking... 
Kahi main color blind to nahi ho gayaa....


----------



## staticsid (Jun 29, 2010)

-_-
-_-
-_-
-_-


----------



## proxyg33k (Jun 29, 2010)

CloudOne said:


> Guys.. i got the colors... i know how to get resistor value..
> trying all possibilities.. still not wrking...
> Kahi main color blind to nahi ho gayaa....




check ur spellingss dude.....i did the mistake in hurry...lolxx


ciphering..........


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 29, 2010)

Got it... 
It was spelling mistake..


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 29, 2010)

staticsid said:


> -_-
> -_-
> -_-
> -_-



what does this mean?


----------



## onlyabhi (Jun 29, 2010)

has anyone cracked the "How many bytes is the program?" clue???


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Any 1 please help me with the *** one.Please.............


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 29, 2010)

stuck at the morse code.....


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 29, 2010)

what the hell...now  i cant find the mag.


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Me too Cloud one...no one helping yet.Please tell me if u get it....


----------



## lphs9 (Jun 29, 2010)

clinton: connect the dots!! (hint)


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 29, 2010)

Clinton.. Check pm..

---------- Post added at 02:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------

How many bytes is the program?????


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Can u guys please explain a bit more.I am confused bcoz der r both word and dots/hyphens.


----------



## lphs9 (Jun 29, 2010)

This was easy


----------



## lphs9 (Jun 29, 2010)

ignore the words. cant give a better hint


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 29, 2010)

I got the no. of bytes of program..
but it is not accepting..
any clues??


----------



## lphs9 (Jun 29, 2010)

give byte as size on disk, not actual size of program


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 29, 2010)

yaa.. tried that also.. still not wrking...
it should be 6 digit right?? without decimal?


----------



## lphs9 (Jun 29, 2010)

no, five digits. make sure to read the question properly n use the correct compiler. its quite late now. so gn


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 29, 2010)

yaaa.. tried all possible 5 digit values.. nothin....


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 29, 2010)

Yipeee!!!

This was quite easy...

*i49.tinypic.com/14dketk_th.jpg
(I did the last question smartly...its was just a simple AP)

7 days wait now...


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Can any1 help me with the  diagrams clue???please....


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 29, 2010)

clinton said:


> Can any1 help me with the  diagrams clue???please....




Its pretty easy.. look again..or do it tomorrow morning with a fresh mind..


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Please give a small hint...I wont be able to sleep without solving......


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 29, 2010)

Stuck at 1st person who used Apple device?????
any hints pls??????

---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 AM ----------

Clinton :
Hint : try to complete the top diagrams.....


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

What do u mean by complete the diagrams???


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey proxy please check ur pm.


----------



## tryeee (Jun 29, 2010)

just passed the RESISTER one , now stuck at the images ........


----------



## proxyg33k (Jun 29, 2010)

clinton said:


> Hey proxy please check ur pm.



got stuck at the same think bro...the same diagram one... tryng to figure out....wots that


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

tryeee said:


> just passed the RESISTER one , now stuck at the images ........



me stuck at the same place
the images -
1.caesar
2.box

now what???


----------



## proxyg33k (Jun 29, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> got stuck at the same think bro...the same diagram one... tryng to figure out....wots that



image names are .....ctc and ctcas(ctc answer).....but dun know wot to do...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

Got that cipher one

*Mod edit:* Post edited due to a report.


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Any1 got the diagrams one???The one after the C++ one???Please help me with that.... Hi GM Jaskanwar!!!where reached????


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

clinton said:


> Any1 got the diagrams one???The one after the C++ one???Please help me with that.... Hi GM Jaskanwar!!!where reached????



i have just reached morse code
started today itself


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Proxy,got any ideas????


----------



## proxyg33k (Jun 29, 2010)

naaaaaaaaaaa stuck at it lyk hell.......


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Jaskanwar got to the one where me and proxy r stuck????


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

clinton said:


> Hey Jaskanwar got to the one where me and proxy r stuck????



stuck on morse


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 29, 2010)

@ Clinton

Check your PM. Anyone solved the Morse code one ??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

someone help yar


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 29, 2010)

okay i'll give you a hint for that pattern . . .

1>Look at the top three images carefully

2>First image has an alphabet(A) written in a sector of the circle...
    This your starting point...

Then it is as easy as ABCD.....WXYZ 

PS:I am bad at giving hints...

Hope I helped


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey thank u very much diabolicdude.


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 29, 2010)

Guys..
Hint for diagram :
Complete AtoZ..
In ans fig, even if u dont complete the whole sentence, google will help you..
It should be very easy now

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------

Hey has anyone solved Person who 1st used Apple product??
I got the name but it is not wrking..
any clues ??


----------



## amraj (Jun 29, 2010)

i am just joining the party... any help for the table?


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Cloudone I got the Apple one.


----------



## tryeee (Jun 29, 2010)

really stuch with that ceipher text, after lot searchng i found that who that person is , but after trying all 26 combinations over the sentence i m unable to decode it, 

som1 help .. ,!!

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------




amraj said:


> i am just joining the party... any help for the table?



use preposition....


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 29, 2010)

hey clinton.
pls help with the name yaar..
i tried many names.. may be i am entering wrong yaar..
pls help...

---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------

Tryeee :
dude concentrate on box...
google makes it very easy...


----------



## proxyg33k (Jun 29, 2010)

View attachment 3541

time to get a sleep...........


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Finally!!!!! Reached the Checkpoint!!!!!!!!!Heres the Drill------


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 29, 2010)

Clinton..
any help on name??


----------



## proxyg33k (Jun 29, 2010)

clinton said:


> Finally!!!!! Reached the Checkpoint!!!!!!!!!Heres the Drill------




check ur pm dude


----------



## tryeee (Jun 29, 2010)

MORSE code is a worst code... ..................!!!


----------



## proxyg33k (Jun 29, 2010)

CloudOne said:


> Clinton..
> any help on name??




try filling the blank ur way dude........its easy.......just give a try ur way.....dun go on the question....

---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------




tryeee said:


> MORSE code is a worst code... ..................!!!




pick morse code >>> decode it >>> read question >>> google == ANSWER


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 29, 2010)

ohh.. is it somewhere on cardboard?
coz i am in office now and dont have cardboard with me..


----------



## proxyg33k (Jun 29, 2010)

CloudOne said:


> ohh.. is it somewhere on cardboard?
> coz i am in office now and dont have cardboard with me..




try evry sngle word u trypd in ur lst post ..... is it  against d rules !!!


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Cloud one,where reached???


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 29, 2010)

seriously.. dont knw where am i going wrong..
tried all wrds.. still not successful.. 
stuck on this question since 4 AM..


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 29, 2010)

whoa time to solve ctcII


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Just tell me where r u Cloud one???which clue????

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------

Hi,Tron whats up buddy???We were waiting for u....Me and proxy reached the next checkpoint.Ask for any help required......


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 29, 2010)

Clinton :
Name of the person who used APple product???


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 29, 2010)

@Clinton, Got stuck on the Game clue. Help me out. Come on msgr.


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey CLoud one,Moved Ahead or not???What else can I tell u about it???


----------



## CloudOne (Jun 29, 2010)

yaar mera to dimaag pak gaya is Apple Name ke chakkar me..
going for lnch.. will try after coming back.. cant bear the hunger any more..


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

@Tron-where reached buddy??


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 29, 2010)

*img804.imageshack.us/img804/5025/capture.jpg


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 29, 2010)

isn't it a box cipher? by the way wat solving prog u used?


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

See ur pm Tron.


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 29, 2010)

k k dun it. was referred to a wrong page by google lol

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------

nice pm clue lol


----------



## staticsid (Jun 29, 2010)

diabolicdude said:


> what does this mean?



I was trying to give Clinton a hint


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 29, 2010)

damn morse code doesn't use the same letter lengths


----------



## staticsid (Jun 29, 2010)

Guys ! You're giving away far too much ! At least put a spoiler. Or better yet please delete your posts where you've given a very obvious hint. Thanks.


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 29, 2010)

hmm got the text so wats the number. think think think

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------

got it


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey clinton check ur pm fast


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Bye Guys,c u later,Happy Cracking.I ve been on my  PC today since morning 9.and also yest 12am to 4am.Any1 needing help pm me, I ll reply when I come back.


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 29, 2010)

damn which DVD had the board game pdf, ne1?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 29, 2010)

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/5264/60641445.png



Finally reached checkpoint with only 1.5 hrs of effort

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------

*www.ziddu.com/download/10489733/Digit_BoardGame_June10.pdf.html

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------

@tron here's the game for you:-
Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------

just click it and u will be redirected to the download page


----------



## Excellent (Jun 29, 2010)

Any one Tell me 3 digit code

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




utkarsh007 said:


> Give me a clue for 3 Digit Number
> 
> -


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

some help with apple please


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 29, 2010)

who used the apple thingy damn


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

excellent
decode the morse code, dude.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 29, 2010)

bits, bytes...and all.....confused.....smbody help me !!


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 29, 2010)

woot got the apple thingy.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 29, 2010)

Someone please help me with the bill and lancer one. I know its contra. I have tried every combination of contra and the no of level but I am not able to get past it


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 29, 2010)

@jaswanker: its a patent issue.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> woot got the apple thingy.



some help will be appreciated tron


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 29, 2010)

@TRON......yr can u help me with tht "bytes" thing....i hv compiled it through a online compiler and tried both sizes (both of file and size on disk) !

but no use !!


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 29, 2010)

Excellent said:


> Any one Tell me 3 digit code
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 29, 2010)

damn m stuck at the number of life


----------



## aby geek (Jun 29, 2010)

where do i look for the preposition? does it have to be guess work?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

ya got it thanks tron for the help
my names jaskanwar ,tron bhai


----------



## vineetrok (Jun 29, 2010)

someone plz hint me on movie 1982!!!!!plz



Hey got it!!


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 29, 2010)

got that number w00t

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------

soz funny typo


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 29, 2010)

@TRON..........check ur pm dude !


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

aby geek said:


> where do i look for the preposition? does it have to be guess work?



its tooooooooooo easy
just peak the sentence normally, the word will come to your mind


----------



## amraj (Jun 29, 2010)

pls anybody help me with the preposition. I tried all of them nothing works.:C_answering:


----------



## vineetrok (Jun 29, 2010)

cant get past video game in late 80's .....someone help!
I know its name and level number but just cant get past it!!!!

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------

cant get past video game in late 80's .....someone help!
I know its name and level number but just cant get past it!!!!


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 29, 2010)

I am trying to solve that question. I have tried the name with no ranging 1-10 in both words and numerals


----------



## swood (Jun 29, 2010)

checking in at CP2 ,is it neccessary to post a screen shot?they havent asked for it. yes i know the drill-i think.waiting for the 4th of july +2nd of july fire works


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 29, 2010)

m stuck at the icy level


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 29, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> m stuck at the icy level



me too. Some one please give a clue


----------



## vineetrok (Jun 29, 2010)

can someone plz gimme a hint on icy stage????
I know the game and level number......


----------



## swood (Jun 29, 2010)

vineetrok said:


> can someone plz gimme a hint on icy stage????
> I know the game and level number......



when someone asks what class r u in u dont just say 5th or 6th u say......


----------



## vineetrok (Jun 29, 2010)

still cant get past icy stage 
tried everything..........


----------



## vineetrok (Jun 29, 2010)

@TRON  check your PM


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 29, 2010)

@vineetrok:

Q. What level is the icy stage?
Ans. Add this answer after the game name!


----------



## vineetrok (Jun 29, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> @vineetrok:
> 
> Q. What level is the icy stage?
> Ans. Add this answer after the game name!




hey got it .............was trying in words all the time!!!! THANKS !!!!


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 29, 2010)

how many steps are in the board game 80, 81 or 82?

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------

poof did it. was ignoring sumthing

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------

out for now. cya all on the 6th hopefully.


----------



## criztle (Jun 29, 2010)

plz help with that ***


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 29, 2010)

@paper; @jaskanwar:>

you both done?


----------



## criztle (Jun 29, 2010)

plz plz plz

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------

hey tron check ur public messages


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Tron,at the checkpoint buddy???Did u do ur drill???


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah lol. the last one was tough for me lol. i forgot to deduct sumthing.


----------



## shirvania (Jun 29, 2010)

check ur pm tron......


----------



## Exion (Jun 29, 2010)

At last reached the Second Checkpoint ....


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 29, 2010)

did shirvania


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 29, 2010)

@tron and vineetrok

Isn't the game name contra?

I have tried contra and the level no 5?

I had tried contra with numbers 1 - 10 but cant get past the icy thing

please give me some clues plz plz plz.......................


----------



## Makx (Jun 29, 2010)

*i49.tinypic.com/2dqpv6b.jpg


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks a lot clinton for your help. I have never thought that i need to use that word.

Got the check point. I really calculated that with some brain with the help of python


----------



## elisha13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey guys i dont have the magazines of digit feb,march april. Can anyone post the link of the magazine or the logos.plz 
Thanks in advance to u guys.


----------



## vineetrok (Jun 29, 2010)

FINALLY!!!!
*i50.tinypic.com/qq7kw1.jpg


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey elisha,check ur pm.


----------



## staticsid (Jun 29, 2010)

elisha13 said:


> Hey guys i dont have the magazines of digit feb,march april. Can anyone post the link of the magazine or the logos.plz
> Thanks in advance to u guys.



There's always a way 
Hint: Our Page

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

Guys ! I'm gonna start banning people who're giving very obvious "hints". Starting with Clinton - i hope you're not being very liberal with your PMs !


----------



## elisha13 (Jun 29, 2010)

wht is pm clinton
post meridiem
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post_meridiem


----------



## shirvania (Jun 29, 2010)

check ur pm clinton.......


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

@elisha -No!!!!! ur private messages in the user control panel.

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

Got it or not Elisha?See at the top of the page,below *Welcome elisha13*,there will be written *private messages*,check that.


----------



## criztle (Jun 29, 2010)

plz help with that compiler


----------



## onlyabhi (Jun 29, 2010)

reached checkpoint..


----------



## aby geek (Jun 29, 2010)

umm what exactly is to be done with the resistor thing? i use google?

and how do iread the value?


----------



## criztle (Jun 29, 2010)

Find calculator on google


----------



## clinton (Jun 29, 2010)

Check ur pm abygeek.


----------



## BassEXE (Jun 29, 2010)

I cant get the resistor value! This is so frustrating!


----------



## elisha13 (Jun 29, 2010)

hey guys how to do the decoder thing 
i cant understand


----------



## Excellent (Jun 29, 2010)

HEY GUYS TELL ME 3 Digit Code PLZ 
Send Me PM

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

THree ***
Tell me any one plz


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 29, 2010)

hmm...sum1 with the ultimate question one...


----------



## tryeee (Jun 29, 2010)

elisha13 said:


> hey guys how to do the decoder thing
> i cant understand



identify those images and combine the solutions..


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jun 29, 2010)

help me on product of fine art of destruction !! i got the correct product.
please help !!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

whats that ULTIMATE QUESTION

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------

help please....

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------

oh it was sooooooo simple
i forgot googling


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2010)

*@everyone*

Please avoid giving very direct hints in the thread. It would spoil the game for others. A couple of people also reported me through IRC. Enjoy doing the CTC.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

in the video game ques.
i got the game and level no. but its not working....


----------



## criztle (Jun 29, 2010)

what is the ultimate ques???


----------



## mayank.1love (Jun 29, 2010)

Reached the checkpoint 2

Here is the screenie 

*img713.imageshack.us/img713/5259/91259848.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

criztle said:


> what is the ultimate ques???



google,google,google...



[URL=*img821.imageshack.us/i/checkpoint.png/][IMG]*img821.imageshack.us/img821/2378/checkpoint.th.png[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------

reached the checkpoint


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 29, 2010)

*i48.tinypic.com/2yvuwp2.jpg


ahh...at last reached the CHECKIE....!!


----------



## Excellent (Jun 29, 2010)

ANY one tell me *** code plz.what can i insert

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

*** Moser code help me a Better Clue plz

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------

*** Moser code plz

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------

which numbers Replace the three stars 
give me a clue


----------



## criztle (Jun 29, 2010)

decode the morse code ----google ---answer


----------



## Excellent (Jun 29, 2010)

CRIZTLE tell me  in google URL plz

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

Tell me morse code it is an image how can i copy the words


----------



## karankaranrai (Jun 29, 2010)

can someone help with the C program, i found the online compiler but the file size isnt getting accepted ???


----------



## Excellent (Jun 29, 2010)

After decoding
-.-. --- -. .-.. .-. .- -.-. .-.. ..- .- .-.. . -..   .-.. .-.. .-.. .-.. .-.. ...   .-.. -.   . ..- .-. --- .--. . -.-. .- ..- ... .   .. .-..   .-- .... . -.   .-.. .-. .-.. .- -. --. .-.. .   .-- .-.. -.- .-..   .-.. .-.. .-.. .-.. .-.. ... -.. .-.. ... ... .-.. .--. .- .-.. .-.. --- -.   .-.. -. .-.. .-.. -- . -.. .-.. .- .-. -.--   .-- .- ... .-- .-. --- -. --.   -- .-.. -. .-..   .-.. .- -. .-.. .- .-.. .-.. ... .   ... .-.. -- .-.. .-.. .-.. .- .-. .-.. .-.. .- .-.. ... ---   ... .--. . .-.. .-.. . -..   .-- .-. --- -. --.   .- .-.. 
How can i Read HELP ME<<<<<<<<<

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

*** tell me the number plz


----------



## criztle (Jun 29, 2010)

plz help with the last one before check i tried all of them like
3240
3321
3403
3239
3320
3402
3280
3485


----------



## dib (Jun 29, 2010)

it was really easy....only the MORSE CODE was little confusing....again have to wait till 6th july...that's frustrating.


----------



## ratul29 (Jun 29, 2010)

*RELIEF!!! GOT THE CHECKPOINT!!! 2 Hrs of mindgame* 

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/8941/checkpoint2.png


----------



## proxyg33k (Jun 30, 2010)

users are gtng probs in 

morse >>>> view my last post
resistor >>> use google to find digit issue..then google to find calculator....and enter the values 
destructor >>> combine both words ....product and the word
diagram >>> complete words on above...use belov image >>assign words
apple >>> name of person
game >> game name + level + number == answer

======================================================

use hints and google using hints....no pms plz .....its full........


----------



## karankaranrai (Jun 30, 2010)

could you also plz give a hint for bytes question ?


----------



## Excellent (Jun 30, 2010)

*i46.tinypic.com/2ihupno.jpgIam Done Now.


----------



## tryeee (Jun 30, 2010)

i donno why i m stuck at the bytes..





I got it......
i got the apple...


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jun 30, 2010)

hey someone help me with apple thingy question


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 30, 2010)

Gather as much history about apple.


----------



## amraj (Jun 30, 2010)

At last reached the checkpoint. Here is the drill

*img63.imageshack.us/img63/8941/checkpoint2.png


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jun 30, 2010)

tron pls help me with the apple thingy question

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------

amraj help


----------



## aby geek (Jun 30, 2010)

answer pages main kuch fault hai kya kal destructio aid wala nahin chala aaj bytes nahin chal rahe.

is there a trick to the bytes thing?


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jun 30, 2010)

amraj help


----------



## viveksj (Jun 30, 2010)

some clue about ultimate question


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jun 30, 2010)

viveksj can you help me


----------



## aby geek (Jun 30, 2010)

ankit question bar bar pado aur apple ki poori history chhan maro , aapko miljayega.

main abhi  wahan tak pohancha nhn hoo nhn to main hint jaroor deta.


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jun 30, 2010)

aby geek shayad maine 100 se zyada baar question padhaa hai lekin mujhe abhi tak question ka answer nahi mila history bhi dekhi hai


----------



## viveksj (Jun 30, 2010)

@ankit
use google


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jun 30, 2010)

google mein bhi nahi mil raha isliye to mein pareshaan hu viveksj aur abygeek tum mujhe hints pm karo na pls pls pls pls pls pls

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------

answer pls pm me


----------



## criztle (Jun 30, 2010)

hey i tried all the combo but the url is not working


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 30, 2010)

@ankit: wikipedia mein apple khoj. Tujhe uske badwala bhi udhar milega.


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jun 30, 2010)

tron pls pm me the first 3 letters

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------

tron  help


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 30, 2010)

Nope. I ain't helping u more. I had given u enuff already. U r not fit to use iPod if u can't find a few historical facts abt it.


----------



## criztle (Jun 30, 2010)

plz plz anyone help with that AP


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

^^^ what AP?


----------



## shirvania (Jun 30, 2010)

tron check ur........pm.....


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 30, 2010)

@jaskanwar: AP = Arithmatic Progression


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> @jaskanwar: AP = Arithmatic Progression



oh, that AP!!!...actually i thought that it was name of some clue(i know that its used in last one)


----------



## criztle (Jun 30, 2010)

tron check ur pm


----------



## shirvania (Jun 30, 2010)

got that apple one..........thx.....tron jakaswansar....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

CRIZTLE 

use n(n+1)/2 from 1 to 80 and sub. 1(1 is not mentioned on the board game..)

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------




shirvania said:


> got that apple one..........thx.....tron jakaswansar....



i dont know why everybody spells my name incorrectly....


----------



## shirvania (Jun 30, 2010)

ahm..........sry for that....jaskanwar........i will not spell ur name wrong any more......and thx .....for that hint...too......


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jun 30, 2010)

I think I am the last person to post this on the forum. But any how with the help of friends I managed to complete up to this stage.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

^^ no problem dude..we are always there to help..


----------



## karankaranrai (Jun 30, 2010)

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/5712/digit.png


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jun 30, 2010)

hey jaskanwar help me with the bradd pitt one


----------



## shirvania (Jun 30, 2010)

hey jaskanwar clear out your all pm's........ i m unable to post u pm......


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jun 30, 2010)

anyone pls help me with the bradd pitt  one


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jun 30, 2010)

hey jaskanwar, clear your pm. it is full


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

done dudes...thanks for informing me


----------



## basiljoseph (Jun 30, 2010)

me too reached the checkpoint2


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jun 30, 2010)

If anyone is having a problem with the bytes question ( c-program ), make sure you download the program file not using any download managers and not to enable disk compression in windows xp. other wise it will give wrong file sizes.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

ankit.hepat said:


> anyone pls help me with the bradd pitt  one



search for a movie with a number as a name, use this on board game as given
he was an actor in that movie


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jun 30, 2010)

i cannot find that no.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

ankit.hepat said:


> i cannot find that no.



use wikipedia for his list of movies


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 30, 2010)

Think bruce willis was in dat movie too if i m not wrong.


----------



## criztle (Jun 30, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> CRIZTLE
> 
> use n(n+1)/2 from 1 to 80 and sub. 1(1 is not mentioned on the board game..)





at last reached the checkpoint ...........they have given the wrong format

*img63.imageshack.us/img63/8941/checkpoint2.png


----------



## clinton (Jun 30, 2010)

What wrong format criztle???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

he typed ctcii instead of ctcII


----------



## tryeee (Jun 30, 2010)

yo man...

finally reached to the DRILL. .. .


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 30, 2010)

pl somebody help in the the two pic of box, caesar.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

its a caesar box cipher admirer


----------



## clinton (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Jaskanwar whats up buddy???Is my spelling right buddy?????
Helping others??Carry on.....
Yesterday I have replied to atleast 30-40 pm's,vm's asking for help.Today I was out so I couldn't...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

ya spelling correct...lolz


----------



## jelly_gill (Jun 30, 2010)

Can anyone help me with Razer Destructor? tried all combinations like gamingmat, gamingmousemat, razergamingmat and many more but still cant figure it out.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 30, 2010)

guyz can smbody gimme a hint abt "Ultimate Question of Life" pls........


----------



## clinton (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey check ur pm jelly....


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 30, 2010)

@paper: where do you get all ur answers in the internet?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 30, 2010)

@CLinton..thnxx
@Tron........got it dude..........actually i was lookin on BOard game for answer.....lol....i read all the facts......

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------

@TRON91.......hey got some clue related to u n 82........hehe


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 30, 2010)

@paper: i was born in 82 in real life.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 30, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> @paper: i was born in 82 in real life.



kool man.....

thts nyc.......MR TRON....


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 30, 2010)

finally reached the check point had an xam 2day so very l8........and for the drill.....


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 30, 2010)

whoa......finally reached *Checkpoint #2*...........phew.......t'was fun !! 

lookin forward to 6th July........and i hope this date is of 2010 only...lollzz 
hoping to get clues on time on 6th.... 

oh yeah........here tht Screenie drilly thing !

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/2379/ctc.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## yash jetwani (Jun 30, 2010)

hey
whats the link for online board game???


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 1, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> its a caesar box cipher admirer



thnks buddy for help though i solved it 2 min. later only , but there was a elec. breakdown so i could not see ur reply & closed my comp. jst after solving clue...

but thanks buddy ,...

& also now i fervently need some help in solving ***

nw pls help me in ***


----------



## Tron91 (Jul 1, 2010)

^solve the morse code in the picture and google what u get.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 1, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> ^solve the morse code in the picture and google what u get.



but it is  a pict...tell more on how to solve & which one is called the morse code....in that pic...

help...pm


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 1, 2010)

Admirer Of Digit said:


> but it is  a pict...tell more on how to solve & which one is called the morse code....in that pic...
> 
> help...pm




by readin here Morse code - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia u can even decode that morse code manually 

dont forgot abt the gr8 search engine google... use it


----------



## woohooguy (Jul 1, 2010)

*img196.imageshack.us/img196/6306/captureuoj.jpg


----------



## BassEXE (Jul 1, 2010)

Can someone tell me the correct colours of the resistor? Just give me  an indirect hint! I am still stuck on it!


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 1, 2010)

Reached the checkpoint.
It was fun!!
looking forward to rock!!!!!!!!!!!! 6 July


*img715.imageshack.us/img715/2378/checkpoint.th.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------

the colours r yellow,blue & green.
find the resistor value.


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 1, 2010)

the colours r yellow,blue & green.
find the resistor value.

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------

the colours r yellow,blue & green.
find the resistor value.


----------



## compsavvy (Jul 1, 2010)

I am stuck at the apple one. Any help???
By the way, what is this board game thingy??? I have not received it with this month's issue

Can anybody post a picture of it??


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 1, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> by readin here Morse code - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia u can even decode that morse code manually
> 
> dont forgot abt the gr8 search engine google... use it



@proxyg33k check ur pm also.. 

really now also i could not get the answer to *** because there is a charater as:--

 -
 l

a vertical line with a small horizontal line above it which does not seems to be a part of the morse code....

so ,please help me to get replace these( *** ) three stars with the number that will proceed after the clue..

help me still unable to find????


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jul 1, 2010)

forget about words and just look for the things above them and relate it with morse code !! just google morse code once at least !!!


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 1, 2010)

Rituraj Singh Rawat said:


> forget about words and just look for the things above them and relate it with morse code !! just google morse code once at least !!!



wat after converting that is above them into morse code.

pm me...


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 1, 2010)

guys got the morse code one
but wht is *** can anyone tell

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jul 1, 2010)

@elisha : the answer is ***. GO FOR THE MOST UNUSUAL THING IN THAT PARA.


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 1, 2010)

i did not understand


----------



## Tron91 (Jul 1, 2010)

@elisha: decode the text in the morse code and them google the text.


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 1, 2010)

first of all how to copy the text


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2010)

no not to copy the text..just the dashes and dots above it...type them in notepad..


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 1, 2010)

after that wht to do

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------

srry
thanx guys i got the ans


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 1, 2010)

hey guys plz stop giving the exact answers its spoiling the fun........


----------



## aby geek (Jul 1, 2010)

ok i have done the bytes question. now its asking to solve some criss cross lines and red dots .

i cant get it. can someone explain a lil?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2010)

aby geek said:


> ok i have done the bytes question. now its asking to solve some criss cross lines and red dots .
> 
> i cant get it. can someone explain a lil?



look for continuity of alphabets...


----------



## BassEXE (Jul 1, 2010)

Where should I put the spaces in morse code?


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 1, 2010)

wht is the fine art of destruction
plz some one give me a hint


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2010)

BassEXE said:


> Where should I put the spaces in morse code?



after the end of each word......

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------




elisha13 said:


> wht is the fine art of destruction
> plz some one give me a hint



browse through the products in digit mag...


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 1, 2010)

how to solve the criss cross puzzle after the bytes one

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------

just give me a clue guys


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 2, 2010)

Admirer Of Digit said:


> wat after converting that is above them  into morse code.
> 
> pm me...



????rnt u able to read Hints or Able to visit sites lyk google...Just  give it a try once...it isnt gonna cost u too much...only 14.8kB charges  r going to apply for visiting google 

morse code is the combination of --- and ... (dots nd dashes) then wots d  logic behind asking wot to do with the vertical lines .... 

if u hav to find morse code in AB.--.-C <<< its useless to ask  wot to do with C or A.




elisha13 said:


> first of all how to copy the text





elisha13 said:


> after that wht to do
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23  PM ----------
> 
> ...



How to copy  D Text !!!!!! :O ..u hav cmpltd the morse code question  but...can u just explain once how u decoded the morse code ??? 



rohan.kwatra said:


> hey guys plz stop giving the exact answers  its spoiling the fun........




Ryt M Agree With YEw...Gtng answer for one or two questn is ohkay....But  For Every questn....And d direct Answers .... 

Nyways I thnk....theres enough hints avaliable to solve ny question till  2nd leg of ctcII ...thats why m nt replyng to ny one....
Guys use some brain else dun play...will mail u the link to the last  page of ctcII.. 

<<<< SRY 4 MY BEHAVIOUR >>>>


----------



## Samsonjet (Jul 2, 2010)

Reached 2nd Checkpoint.


----------



## BassEXE (Jul 2, 2010)

How shoul I compile DJGPP code?


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jul 2, 2010)

go to this website DJGPP Public Access Cross-Compiler and copy paste the code disable warning and optimize and click compile


----------



## shirvania (Jul 2, 2010)

so at last .......yesterday i reached to checkpoint finally...........and thx.........to u all........for helping to reach at checkpoint...........!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amraj (Jul 2, 2010)

*Hey guys what the hell are you doing? Stop giving so much hints? 
*
Clues should be like hints only, but you guys are giving direct answers. There are many peoples who have started in between without completing previous stages because of direct answers posted on the forum. 

You can help the others but please have some base line for that. Solving questions is a fun part of CTC II league, but because of this all the action is missing. There are some peoples who have reached the checkpoint 2 without completing all the stages of CTC-II. 

*Digit peoples should have some check whether the peoples are missing some steps or not. There should be a link between previous answer and the next clue.*


----------



## nithishr (Jul 2, 2010)

Can somebody help me with the Morse code clue. I got the string with the letters for morse code but it is not meaning anything. Has it got some decrypting to be done?
Please help....


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 2, 2010)

daMN.. I have the name for apple patent guy.. but the url doesn't work. 
any clue to what i am doing wrong?


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 2, 2010)

I decoded the morse code and got some text but i am not able to understand it in anyway. Can u please help with that..
 This is the code that i got after replacing the morse coded letters:

Contracuated kles en Europe cause a when treangle weke kles Dessepanon ennmedeary was wrong mene taantalese semeleare also spelled wrong at ***

 Been stuck at this for some time...

===================================
Got this via a pm.....Dude reffer to previous post.... 

DECODE THE MORSE CODE NOT THE CONTENT WRITTEN ON THE IMAGE.

1). look at the image.....extract morse code from it.....
2) Decode morse code...using morse code ...decoder.... (U must know what u`ll get after decoding)
3). Google wot u got after decoding.
4) read question at the bottom of the question page
5) search for ur answer using decoded part of morse code..
6) try ur answers


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 2, 2010)

View attachment 3555


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 2, 2010)

can someone tell something about apple
tried googling 
no answers found
plz give a hint


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 2, 2010)

elisha13 said:


> can someone tell something about apple
> tried googling
> no answers found
> plz give a hint




hav a look at the previous posts......u`ll get enough hints...or may b the direct answer also...


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 2, 2010)

then too didnt get the clue
guys plz help out


----------



## criztle (Jul 2, 2010)

i did the first leg without anyone helps now i am done the second leg with some help and waiting for the third leg


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 2, 2010)

guys just give the clue for apple 
i m tired of googling it


----------



## nithishr (Jul 3, 2010)

Got the morse code 1 at last... Was looking at the wrong place for letters all the time... Thank you guys..

---------- Post added 03-07-2010 at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was 02-07-2010 at 11:06 PM ----------

Finally

*img69.imageshack.us/img69/3198/cp2w.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jul 3, 2010)

Is it necessary to post this screen on forum ?? I have completed second leg completely without posting any of these.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2010)

^^ no it is not necessary.....


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 3, 2010)

Finally reached checkpoint at last. Those who are trying hard to reach checkpoint, please note: read the question carefully and dont be in haste. otherwise you may head in the wrong direction like me just cause of a silly mistake.


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry for the long delay. The electrical supply was terrible


----------



## compsavvy (Jul 3, 2010)

can anybody send a snapshot of the board game???

I am stuck at the apple one
PLease help


----------



## BassEXE (Jul 3, 2010)

Can someone give me a hint for the diagrams?


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jul 3, 2010)

diagrams are for the logic you can understand.....just think the basic things you have learned ever !! and try to make sense out of it !! try all the possibilities you can extract out of it !!


----------



## BassEXE (Jul 3, 2010)

I know it is the alphabet, just cant understand the solve portion.


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jul 3, 2010)

just look for the portions in solve and decode them into alphabets !! thats it !


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 3, 2010)

hey guys help me with the brad pitt one
cant get any 
pm me the link where can i get it or atleast give me a hint


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 3, 2010)

elisha13 said:


> hey guys help me with the brad pitt one
> cant get any
> pm me the link where can i get it or atleast give me a hint



i am also stuck dere...

please help me too...


pm


----------



## criztle (Jul 4, 2010)

elisha13 said:


> hey guys help me with the brad pitt one
> cant get any
> pm me the link where can i get it or atleast give me a hint




_*^*_
u cant ask direct link !!!! its for fun  use google THAT WHY  GOOGLE IS FOR and use ur brain anything related bradd pitt and the step


----------



## shirvania (Jul 4, 2010)

criztle said:


> _*^*_
> u cant ask direct link !!!! its for fun  use google THAT WHY  GOOGLE IS FOR and use ur brain anything related bradd pitt and the step



hey.....that's rite......how can anyone ask for direct link......that's not done.....in any manner......getting answer with someone's help.....and that too...direct answer...... spoils  exitement.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 4, 2010)

elisha13 said:


> hey guys help me with the brad pitt one
> cant get any
> pm me the link where can i get it or atleast give me a hint





Admirer Of Digit said:


> i am also stuck dere...
> 
> please help me too...
> 
> ...



You guys r demanding for every Q.
this is not done...........
Do at least some gud Q by urself

And instead brad pitt one is an easy one jst search for a brad pitt's movie with numerical tittle and co-relate it with board game.SO SIMPLE.

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------




criztle said:


> _*^*_
> u cant ask direct link !!!! its for fun  use google THAT WHY  GOOGLE IS FOR and use ur brain anything related bradd pitt and the step





shirvania said:


> hey.....that's rite......how can anyone ask for direct link......that's not done.....in any manner......getting answer with someone's help.....and that too...direct answer...... spoils  exitement.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You guys r absolutely rite.


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Jul 4, 2010)

yash jetwani said:


> You guys r demanding for every Q.
> this is not done...........
> Do at least some gud Q by urself
> 
> ...



I totally agree. Team Digit should take note of this as well


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

i found the apple persons name but its not working. can someone share the format the name follows.

i dont want the answer,but just how to use the answer after finding it. i have tried putting the name in 10 different ways but have got sitemap only .


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 4, 2010)

aby geek said:


> i found the apple persons name but its not working. Can someone share the format the name follows.
> 
> I dont want the answer,but just how to use the answer after finding it. I have tried putting the name in 10 different ways but have got sitemap only .



no sub names.
No capital letters.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

thnks yash , finally reached the checkpoint.

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/3815/cp2copy.jpg


----------



## vinodmatz (Jul 4, 2010)

finally reached check point started late due to commitments but much much more satisfying due to own effort.


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 4, 2010)

aby geek said:


> thnks yash , finally reached the checkpoint.
> 
> *img18.imageshack.us/img18/3815/cp2copy.jpg



its ok buddy!!


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 4, 2010)

Admirer Of Digit said:


> i am also stuck dere...
> 
> please help me too...
> 
> ...





criztle said:


> _*^*_
> u cant ask direct link !!!! its for fun  use google THAT WHY  GOOGLE IS FOR and use ur brain anything related bradd pitt and the step





shirvania said:


> hey.....that's rite......how can anyone ask for direct link......that's not done.....in any manner......getting answer with someone's help.....and that too...direct answer...... spoils  exitement.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!





yash jetwani said:


> *You guys r demanding for every Q.*
> this is not done...........
> Do at least some gud Q by urself
> 
> ...





Kumar Aditya said:


> I totally agree. Team Digit should take note of this as well



u all r rite but u can see in the trailing 1st reply that i jst asked for the help not any direct link or direct answer it was *** who asked .&
 iam too in favour of not giving direct ans...& 
also i hav not asked the help for all ans as said by *** 
i jst asked hint...... ,,, 
so u guyz are......

i won't defend myself furthur...... 











very very sad, to see, really dishearted,broken,,....

btw thnks for all ur help(helps)...


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 4, 2010)

hey guys srry for asking the direct link 
i understand it that i was wrong 
but i know the number but i cant get the answer
plz reply


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

check ur answers web adresses again and again. spellings and wrong format are 99% of the mistakes.


----------



## criztle (Jul 5, 2010)

aby geek said:


> check ur answers web adresses again and again. spellings and wrong format are 99% of the mistakes.




correct the spelling are the mistake it took me time for spelling


----------



## Tron91 (Jul 5, 2010)

Woohooo today is the 5th. Less than 24 hrs to wait now.


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 5, 2010)

Admirer Of Digit said:


> u all r rite but u can see in the trailing 1st reply that i jst asked for the help not any direct link or direct answer it was *** who asked .&
> iam too in favour of not giving direct ans...&
> also i hav not asked the help for all ans as said by ***
> i jst asked hint...... ,,,
> ...





elisha13 said:


> hey guys srry for asking the direct link
> i understand it that i was wrong
> but i know the number but i cant get the answer
> plz reply



Hey guys don't take it on heart specially Admirer Of Digit and I know u r pointing towards me***.
Sorry!!!!!

I m sorry for my behavior.

I have never asked any direct links!!!And in not favour in doing so!!!***


----------



## criztle (Jul 5, 2010)

Admirer Of Digit said:


> u all r rite but u can see in the trailing 1st reply that i jst asked for the help not any direct link or direct answer it was *** who asked .&
> iam too in favour of not giving direct ans...&
> also i hav not asked the help for all ans as said by ***
> i jst asked hint...... ,,,
> ...




dont be sad i know u just quoted the previous post now the next leg is coming so be ready for it with full energy


----------



## aby geek (Jul 5, 2010)

urm tonight mid night or before tommorow mid night when is it likely to start?


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 5, 2010)

Is Anyone trying the "blame the Romans for coming up with this.?"

It seems a poly-substitution ciphar. Trying to crack it since so many days and got partial success.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 5, 2010)

gill were is this romans one??? i gt d 1 on pg 34


----------



## Tron91 (Jul 5, 2010)

jelly_gill said:


> Is Anyone trying the "blame the Romans for coming up with this.?"
> 
> It seems a poly-substitution ciphar. Trying to crack it since so many days and got partial success.



Poly-substitution cipher hmm how much have you gone near the solution.


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks guys 
me too got the drill but with some off yur help
thanks for the help


----------



## aby geek (Jul 5, 2010)

@jelly gill : just tell what to do with the nubers in it ill try and crack it.

i googled alpha numeric cipheres but was useless


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 6, 2010)

jelly_gill said:


> Is Anyone trying the "blame the Romans for coming up with this.?"
> 
> It seems a poly-substitution ciphar. Trying to crack it since so many days and got partial success.




will give it tryy soon ..... but i don`t think its of nyuse ..... 

as i think they r uploading the html pages on the proper date.....  ....so u wont b able to check ur answer.... think so...


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jul 6, 2010)

Skipped College Today! Hope Digit opens the next leg of CTC II soon.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 6, 2010)

iam too hoping they start till noon. waise digit office kitne baje khulta hai 10:30? ya aur late?

mumbai pani bhi to bhar raha hai.


----------



## nithishr (Jul 6, 2010)

Not started yet...


----------



## ^xeon^ (Jul 6, 2010)

Sound's funny but i have reached to stage just passing after resistor one but couldn't make out the face in that image could anyone tell me the next hint in that image and that box.


----------



## ^xeon^ (Jul 6, 2010)

^xeon^ said:


> Sound's funny but i have reached to stage just passing after resistor one but couldn't make out the face in that image could anyone tell me the next hint in that image and that box.



Gotcha got it now time for Morse


----------



## aby geek (Jul 6, 2010)

erm omeone copy paste that roman's cipher here as a quote.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 6, 2010)

Whens it gonna Resume. Come on guys. Cant u guys be punctual atleast for a single time.


----------



## clinton (Jul 6, 2010)

Common Guys Please keep ur promise regarding CTC atleast today....U know what I mean....Please finish the party soon....


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jul 6, 2010)

Guys! Look like the old saying " History Repeats! ". C'mon Teamdigit, let's complete this.


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 6, 2010)

yeahh someone upload .....roman. file ....(new text document.txt) from digit community dvd..... my dvd rom nt workng... 

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------




Tron91 said:


> Poly-substitution cipher hmm how much have you gone near the solution.





it contains ...dashes ....spaces....as well as numeric characters...... r  they allwd in poly substitution..... i got the answer in negativ.....  ??? m i misssing somethng.....


----------



## pandu1990 (Jul 6, 2010)

plz somebody help me out with wat shud be done with the cipher


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 6, 2010)

wot ciper ur talking about dude ???? @pandu

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------




pandu1990 said:


> plz somebody help me out with wat shud be done with the cipher



i think ur talking about the ceaser box cipher....google abt this cipher...and manually decode the text..... it is the better way to decipher the text....

google .... caesar box cipher

or check this ..... How to Decode a Caesar Box Code - wikiHow


----------



## staticsid (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey guys. Rest assured, by hook or crook we will put up the next leg of CTCII today. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## swood (Jul 6, 2010)

jelly_gill said:


> Is Anyone trying the "blame the Romans for coming up with this.?"
> 
> It seems a poly-substitution ciphar. Trying to crack it since so many days and got partial success.



was running the cipher text through various online decoders-the only thing i came up with was a partial name of an ancient queen.i could be way of track coz the cipher which threw it at me was not roman. 

anyway why lower case b and upper case lame?-simple typo?


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jul 6, 2010)

waiting for next leg ! will check after 2 hrs....


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 6, 2010)

Please guys don't give up the answer or even the partial answer you are getting. Spoils the fun and helps no one. 

Wish CTC resumes quickly.


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Jul 6, 2010)

Admirer Of Digit said:


> u all r rite but u can see in the trailing 1st reply that i jst asked for the help not any direct link or direct answer it was *** who asked .&
> iam too in favour of not giving direct ans...&
> also i hav not asked the help for all ans as said by ***
> i jst asked hint...... ,,,
> ...



Well, Admirer of Digit, I don't think you were asking a direct answer. Also what I posted was a general reply to the earlier post.

And agreeing with you, what I am against is this PM-me-the-final-answer culture and want to say that it spoils the real fun and is not the right way to go about CTC. CTC isn't all about getting to the final link by any means possible. The real satisfaction lies in digging for the answer.

To all guys, who want to take the easy road, just think, if the answers had been so important and so difficult to find, wouldn't Team Digit have put up bigger prizes, like the ones in the annual draw, for cracking the <immensely difficult> CTC too? The result itself is but a small part of the fun. There are many on this forum, who solved the last CTC quite early, but never sent the final e-mail because they were playing just for the satisfaction.

Actually, CTC isn't something which needs a specialized degree for solving. Everyone can get the answers (mostly from Google & Digit itself) and therein lies its profound beauty. And NO ONE will be hanged in public if he/she cannot get past some place. If you are playing the game to prove something, remember, you'll have to prove it to yourself as well.

Reflect upon it guys, and play the game the way its meant to be played.

*No offence intended to anyone for asking any help. Everyone gets stuck at some places, myself being one.*

*P.S.* Please, Team Digit, don't start legs at awkward times like 00:15 A.M. Many of us aren't Batman. Please start at a respectable Indian Standard Time, and please display it along the date to help us save the already scarce electricity and bandwidth in this part of the country.


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 6, 2010)

staticsid said:


> Hey guys. Rest assured, by hook or crook we will put up the next leg of CTCII today. Best of luck to you all.


It gives relax to the heart!!!!
Hope so!!

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------




Kumar Aditya said:


> Well, Admirer of Digit, I don't think you were asking a direct answer. Also what I posted was a general reply to the earlier post.
> 
> And agreeing with you, what I am against is this PM-me-the-final-answer culture and want to say that it spoils the real fun and is not the right way to go about CTC. CTC isn't all about getting to the final link by any means possible. The real satisfaction lies in digging for the answer.
> 
> ...


<<<<<<>>>>>>


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 6, 2010)

@Aditya, Yash

ya me too ,..... that's wat i want ..  thnks for reminding me of my path/way/....


----------



## viksDgamer (Jul 6, 2010)

Its already 8 pm on the 6th of july...why hasn't the third leg started yet??


----------



## diabolicdude (Jul 6, 2010)

Kumar Aditya said:


> Well, Admirer of Digit, I don't think you were asking a direct answer. Also what I posted was a general reply to the earlier post.
> 
> And agreeing with you, what I am against is this PM-me-the-final-answer culture and want to say that it spoils the real fun and is not the right way to go about CTC. CTC isn't all about getting to the final link by any means possible. The real satisfaction lies in digging for the answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jul 6, 2010)

wats the matter DIGIT ?

u r always late !!


----------



## aby geek (Jul 6, 2010)

kya huaa  tera vada .........?


----------



## clinton (Jul 6, 2010)

I think its time for us to go on a bandh.......


----------



## vinodmatz (Jul 6, 2010)

@anarion guys there are ppl out there who drive miles to get to a propah web acess pt to see if u are supposed on at a partlr time,so pl  be there ,  pl be professional  and plan ur phases . sorry for being so OG ,but then i am an army guy.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 6, 2010)

ha.........another delay.......should get used to it now


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 6, 2010)

There's a key on my Keyboard with no text on it!!!!! GUESS which????!!!!
Its between F4 and F6 !!!!


----------



## vinodmatz (Jul 6, 2010)

hey  will be awake to watch the WC semifinal so some one pm me if the next leg is on ,got a frnd s net connect usb .


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 6, 2010)

its on yeah..................


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 6, 2010)

itsssssssssssss up nw


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 6, 2010)

its on!!!
time to rock!!!
everybody...


----------



## shirvania (Jul 6, 2010)

have anyone solved that "DSK"...............one............any hint about that...........????????


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 6, 2010)

Anybody size one..............


----------



## Excellent (Jul 6, 2010)

DSK plz anyone


----------



## clinton (Jul 7, 2010)

Anybody got DSK???


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

ya gt the dsk 1 .......search for a style of alphabets called dsk and decode


----------



## clinton (Jul 7, 2010)

Can u be more specific rohan??I seareched for DSK alphabets on google but not found...


----------



## jas2288 (Jul 7, 2010)

anybody got the mathematical problem?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

dsk is something also related to comp hardware....now its the biggest clue


----------



## clinton (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank u I got it...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

ne1 reached the controversial physics book 1 yet???
plz help put guys m stuck on it badly


----------



## clinton (Jul 7, 2010)

I am still at the game one..I think I found the game but sill its not working...


----------



## Excellent (Jul 7, 2010)

Dsk perfect clue


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

wat game 1???


----------



## Excellent (Jul 7, 2010)

Plz dsk clue


----------



## clinton (Jul 7, 2010)

check ur pm rohan


----------



## jas2288 (Jul 7, 2010)

any clue for android one?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

its from a very famous movie


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 7, 2010)

want a clue on creator _ software thing 

I know the creator but cant figure out the s/w part


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

just google to find wat software did he create the image on .......


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jul 7, 2010)

hey help with the controversial book on physics...


----------



## staticsid (Jul 7, 2010)

clinton said:


> rohan,vineet check ur pm's



Final warning about your PMs Clinton. You will be banned.


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 7, 2010)

any clue on actress ind Desktop environment ??plz
I know both but dont know how to link them!


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

theres something common in the actress n one of the apps of the desk env. search its apps first


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 7, 2010)

hmm...... had the wrong actress!!!!


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

ne1 gt the arcade game yet??????
i noe the game but its nt working tried ol formats plz helpp......

---------- Post added at 02:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 AM ----------

hey team digit can u plz confirm the arcade game.........i think theres something wrong with the format

---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------

hey team digit can u plz confirm the arcade game.........i think theres something wrong with the format

---------- Post added at 03:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 AM ----------

staticsid plz help give some hint atleast.....


----------



## Excellent (Jul 7, 2010)

PLZ Give a Hint in DSK SIze

---------- Post added at 07:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 AM ----------

Send me PM


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 7, 2010)

u urself simplified the question......  wot else help ur asking for bro.... if possible edit ur post to hint nt the answer 

---------- Post added at 07:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------

Suggestion For the DIGIT TEAM


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 7, 2010)

Please help me. I am struck at the Arcade Game one. Just a hint will do. Been pondering over it overnight.


----------



## Excellent (Jul 7, 2010)

Tell me The size DSK plz

---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------

ANy oNE Clue Dsk a better Clue Send me PM


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 7, 2010)

i have the creatorname and the software used. dunno what i am doing wrong. Any clue?


----------



## Excellent (Jul 7, 2010)

vineetrok said:


> IM STUCK IN DSK SIZE TEll me a better CLue


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 7, 2010)

Please guys help me on Arcade Game thingy. Is there a problem or what with it. been trying it from the night. Please give just a hint. So that I can c whether I am going in right Direction.


----------



## Excellent (Jul 7, 2010)

Devrath_ND Hello plz tell me DSK ANYONE PLZ

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------

I*m Stuck in DSK plz tell me CLUE PLZ ANYONE

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------

I*m Stuck in DSK plz tell me CLUE PLZ ANYONE


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 7, 2010)

plz provide some clue on the arcade game!!!! I know the game but it is not working!!!!


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 7, 2010)

plz help for the arcade game one


----------



## dib (Jul 7, 2010)

same case!!


----------



## Excellent (Jul 7, 2010)

@dib
Tell me a another hint plz

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------

@dib
ok.Tell me a another hint plz


----------



## dib (Jul 7, 2010)

any one able to slove the arcade game clue??


----------



## aby geek (Jul 7, 2010)

erm what type of puzzle is the first question?: the o,t,t,ff ..... one?


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 7, 2010)

has anyone gone past the arcade game??????


----------



## dib (Jul 7, 2010)

tried all possible option!!!!!
but nothing working...feeling frustrated!!


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

theres something seriously wrong wid dis clue no one could solve it.......plz team digit give us some clue if v ol r headed wrong


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 7, 2010)

has anyone gone past arcade game clue????


----------



## staticsid (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like you guys are all stuck at the same step... I've checked at my end, the page is up and working fine... Hmmm... Here's a clue - "Havok"


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

hey staticsid even this clue matches my answer..............its not wrking......shall i pm u the way i wrked it out.........will u confirm if m on the ryt track i wont write the whole ans reply plz


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 7, 2010)

"Havok" leads me to the same answer but cant get the url right!!! tried all possible combinations till now........except the correct one though!


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Jul 7, 2010)

staticsid said:


> Looks like you guys are all stuck at the same step... I've checked at my end, the page is up and working fine... Hmmm... Here's a clue - "Havok"



Well sir, we know the answer but are having a problem with the format. How do we separate the different words and how do we write the version number?

There is evidently something that I'm missing here.....


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

plz confirm it quickly sir.we r olready sleep deprived cause of it from last nyt had scul in d morning n started again at this after it


----------



## aby geek (Jul 7, 2010)

ok the maths puzzle with split ovals can anybody tell me what i should look for to crack it?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

relate the first 'number' with d second


----------



## BassEXE (Jul 7, 2010)

What is a DSK?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

bassexe read my old posts

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

hey staticsid i hve olready pm u thrice plz reply if somethings wrong every1s w8ing for u............


----------



## r_cajetan (Jul 7, 2010)

@rohan.kwatra: cud u be a little more specific about the math puzzle? How do i "relate" the two numbers?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

hint.... numbers can be expressed in other ways than digits


----------



## r_cajetan (Jul 7, 2010)

@rohan.kwatra: thanx ...ur hint got me taking another approach to the question, solved it...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

no probz..happy to help.....
team digit plz try this wid us also


----------



## staticsid (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey ! Like i said in my PM to Rohan just now. You guys have the answer but haven't got the right combination to the url. Here's another hint: Think of the url like you're saying the name casually, without being very specific


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

gt it tnx a staticid..............finally


----------



## Excellent (Jul 7, 2010)

Any one give me a clue for capital firm plz..............


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jul 7, 2010)

guyz help me regading DSK thing......just a hint plzz..... :-/


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 7, 2010)

pls help me in s,t,e,o elements.....

hint ....pls


----------



## shirvania (Jul 7, 2010)

check ur pm rohan...........


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 7, 2010)

This arcade thingy is eating my head.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 7, 2010)

@ rohan plz check ur pm


----------



## criztle (Jul 7, 2010)

hey i wont be able u play CTCII from second leg as i have to study and the syl is very large so m leaving the CTCII at second checkpoint


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jul 7, 2010)

Guys, please anyone help me with the 1996 desktop environment thingy. i got the name of the environment but the connection between the app and the actress is i don't understand. at least tell me the year of the academy award correctly.


----------



## Tron91 (Jul 7, 2010)

Damn there r too many common elements in the pic on page 134 and the board game. Can ne1 specify the relation?


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jul 7, 2010)

Pls anyone hlp me with the format of the answer for the physics controversial book thingy.

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------




Tron91 said:


> Damn there r too many common elements in the pic on page 134 and the board game. Can ne1 specify the relation?



focus on the main picture!


----------



## amraj (Jul 7, 2010)

did any one got the answer for the arcade game. pls help me. I know the answer but how to put it in the url format.


----------



## BassEXE (Jul 7, 2010)

DSK=disk? size of disk? I dont get it!


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jul 7, 2010)

BassEXE said:


> DSK=disk? size of disk? I dont get it!



Search for full forms of DSK. take the one most relevant to computers

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------




amraj said:


> did any one got the answer for the arcade game. pls help me. I know the answer but how to put it in the url format.



me too stuck at the same place


----------



## amraj (Jul 7, 2010)

BassEXE said:


> DSK=disk? size of disk? I dont get it!



its not about disk size.


----------



## amraj (Jul 7, 2010)

staticsid pls check u r pm again.

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------




staticsid said:


> Hey ! Like i said in my PM to Rohan just now. You guys have the answer but haven't got the right combination to the url. Here's another hint: Think of the url like you're saying the name casually, without being very specific



game name is a game name. how can you be casual in writing name in url. I am using the same method of writing the name in url as it was used earlier clues in the leg. then where am i getting wrong. 
Did I have to write the name in any other pattern. Pls help. I am working on this since 4 pm. It is wasting my time.


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jul 7, 2010)

> game name is a game name. how can you be casual in writing name in url. I am using the same method of writing the name in url as it was used earlier clues in the leg. then where am i getting wrong.
> Did I have to write the name in any other pattern. Pls help. I am working on this since 4 pm. It is wasting my time.



Me toooooooooo!


----------



## amraj (Jul 7, 2010)

hey anybody there with the clue for arcade game url format. No body looks active in this forum at this time.


----------



## vinodmatz (Jul 7, 2010)

hey guys for the android , do we put the age or the name


----------



## swood (Jul 7, 2010)

looks like i am going to waste 1/2 of my life on the arcade format


----------



## jas2288 (Jul 7, 2010)

vinodmatz said:


> hey guys for the android , do we put the age or the name



number of years


----------



## amraj (Jul 7, 2010)

i think digit is cheating. I know the name of game & I am very much confident about it, but the name is not being accepted in the url format. I have tried all the combinations.


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jul 7, 2010)

yea same here......its not fair....


----------



## dib (Jul 7, 2010)

somebody please give the exact format...


----------



## amraj (Jul 7, 2010)

rohan pls check u r pm.


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jul 7, 2010)

hey i got it....i got the arcade one......C'MON...


----------



## aby geek (Jul 7, 2010)

arey katz maths wale puzzle ka hint dena pls


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 7, 2010)

hey plz give hint on dsk guys 
not getting it


----------



## dib (Jul 7, 2010)

please give some useful hints on the arcade one


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

ne1 gone past the logo 1.........???


----------



## amraj (Jul 7, 2010)

going for next one.


----------



## viveksj (Jul 7, 2010)

any hint about DSK


----------



## aby geek (Jul 7, 2010)

search for DSK fullform related to computers. so simple.ull need to decode it then.


----------



## clinton (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey please help me in the arcade one,please guys amraj...


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jul 7, 2010)

any one got tht logo...one.....im not sure which website's logo do we hav to find....??...plz help


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

hmmmm....the logo one is very confusing tried ol sites i could relate to the name........found only one relevant famous logo but no creator......


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 7, 2010)

damn confusing!


----------



## clinton (Jul 7, 2010)

Those who have received help for the arcade one,please do ur part now,please help others.There r many others who r stuck at that for hours...
Please help guys.


----------



## diabolicdude (Jul 7, 2010)

i know the answer of the arcade clue....but i cant seem to get the  format right....and while trying a particular format i am being  redirected to Thinkdigit.com India > Technology Guide News and  Reviews | Technology News, Information and Updates on Gadgets Online.  ...

can anyone confirm ..is the page is still there?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

guys for the arcade 1.............. use the name of d arcade version of the game but dont mention ne specific version
the page is still there just understand the format


----------



## aby geek (Jul 7, 2010)

when i reach logo and arcade ill def hekpout you guys. in the mean time if you can make me do better maths that wud be cool.


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jul 7, 2010)

yea...its really confusing...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 7, 2010)

ne1 wid ne lead in the logo clue........plz discuss guys


----------



## shanil1000 (Jul 7, 2010)

rohan.kwatra said:


> guys for the arcade 1.............. use the name of d arcade version of the game but dont mention ne specific version
> the page is still there just understand the format



It would be very helpful if you give the format without the game name.i.e the dash, underscore, etc before the .html........


----------



## diabolicdude (Jul 7, 2010)

there are no dashes and no underscores


----------



## amraj (Jul 7, 2010)

rohan.kwatra said:


> ne1 wid ne lead in the logo clue........plz discuss guys



not yet bro. don't know what to search for


----------



## compsavvy (Jul 7, 2010)

u guys stuck at the level next to arcade one or somewhere else??


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 7, 2010)

I think staticsid will have to come for rescue again for logo clue!!!!


----------



## shanil1000 (Jul 7, 2010)

diabolicdude said:


> there are no dashes and no underscores




Thx buddy, got it at last.........


----------



## dib (Jul 7, 2010)

got the logo creator...now going to enjoy the german-spain classic...good luck guys..
Happy Cracking!!


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jul 7, 2010)

yea....y hav they made this leg soo confusing.....


----------



## aby geek (Jul 8, 2010)

taki tum issi par phanse raho aur agla leg tumhen delay na lage


----------



## shanil1000 (Jul 8, 2010)

shanil1000 said:


> Thx buddy, got it at last.........



its name of the game without version no. followed by name of arcade version. no no., space, dash, etc in b/w.........thx for all the support and now the logo one to crack.......


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jul 8, 2010)

hey ABY...if u hav got the logo one plzz mind giving hints...


----------



## aby geek (Jul 8, 2010)

kahan yaar main to maths hi nahin kar pa raha hoon. logo to abhi bahut door hai.


----------



## shanil1000 (Jul 8, 2010)

shanil1000 said:


> Thx buddy, got it at last.........





dib said:


> got the logo creator...now going to enjoy the german-spain classic...good luck guys..
> Happy Cracking!!



hey dib.......some hints for the logo one, like which website r they refering to ??


----------



## clinton (Jul 8, 2010)

The logo 1 is really easy....cracked it long back..


----------



## compsavvy (Jul 8, 2010)

has anybody cracked the console one


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 8, 2010)

guys plz give some hints on d logo 1.........


----------



## staticsid (Jul 8, 2010)

Ah... Tough isn't it, this leg? Well you guys asked for it to be that way  Now think , think , think !
Btw how was the match ?


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 8, 2010)

@dib and @clinton plz give some hint on logo creator


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 8, 2010)

the match was awesome.....my fav won...


----------



## diabolicdude (Jul 8, 2010)

i am stuck one the last clue.....wont be able to work on it before night....

good luck everyone...

if anyone manages to crack it ....do drop a hint...


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 8, 2010)

Any clue on Last Doosie one. A hint is necessary to get started !!!!


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 8, 2010)

ya v srsly need some hint abt that upload thing....... cnt even start to search for it....ne clues ???


----------



## amraj (Jul 8, 2010)

did any one got the upload thing.

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------

how to get the upload.


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jul 8, 2010)

which website r they refering to...in the logo clue....huh...more than 12 hours on that clue....


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 8, 2010)

@katz plz check ur pm


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 8, 2010)

someone just give a hint of 
*"? ?" *

plz


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 8, 2010)

@katz plz reply


----------



## compsavvy (Jul 8, 2010)

got the upload but unable to proceed further


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 8, 2010)

plz give some hint were to find d upload........
@ compsavvy plz check ur pm


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 8, 2010)

someone just give a hint of 
*"? ?" *

plz help

plz dont be selfish if u know the ans 
help others too guys



 		  		  		 		  		  		  		  		 			 			 				*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/misc/progress.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=1259489


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 8, 2010)

elisha try to relate the first no. to the 2nd 1.remem....u can express a number in others ways than a digit


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 8, 2010)

but how i know the ans but cant find the link


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 8, 2010)

pm me the soln.....ill tell u if ur on the ryt track


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 8, 2010)

thanks guys i got it

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

so guys good to know spain is winning


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah...thats awesome.....should b there first world cup now.....


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 8, 2010)

so guys good to know spain is winning


----------



## aby geek (Jul 8, 2010)

rohan meri madad kaun karega?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 8, 2010)

wat clue r u stuck at aby???


----------



## aby geek (Jul 8, 2010)

the same numbers one u helped elisha wth.


----------



## Exion (Jul 8, 2010)

@ rohan please help give me some hints for the logo one ...


----------



## staticsid (Jul 8, 2010)

Those stuck on the last step remember the word in Red and think about what you're looking for


----------



## Exion (Jul 8, 2010)

staticsid said:


> Those stuck on the last step remember the word in Red and think about what you're looking for


@staticsid give some clues about the logo one


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 8, 2010)

*Finally to the checkpoint*

after two sleepless nights  feeling great
*i26.tinypic.com/vrpjqp.png


----------



## amraj (Jul 8, 2010)

i have gone through the first step of upload one but stuck at the second step.


----------



## Exion (Jul 8, 2010)

any one please give some clues for the logo one ... 

feels like i am wasting my time ..


----------



## staticsid (Jul 8, 2010)

Exion said:


> any one please give some clues for the logo one ...
> 
> feels like i am wasting my time ..



A little birdie should be able to help you out 

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------

And a big congrats to vineetrok !

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------

And a big congrats to vineetrok !


----------



## BassEXE (Jul 8, 2010)

You guys just had to put up the next leg on 24, right when my unit test starts, didn't you?
Anyway, I cant understand the creator software question. Can someone send me a PM explaining that question?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 8, 2010)

plz check ur pm staticsid i want some help on step 2 of the last clue


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 8, 2010)

Stuck on last step.......Plzz somebody help....


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 8, 2010)

hey guys plz help with the android question


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 8, 2010)

Got the upload. But how to use it. Help needed.


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 8, 2010)

hey guys plz help with the android question
i m stuck at it


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jul 8, 2010)

ONE LINE FOR CIPHER ONE !!!!

"ZKDW WKH IXFN ZDV WKDW ??" lolx 

NOW CTCII IS GETTING STANDARD


----------



## staticsid (Jul 8, 2010)

For the last step.
Hint: Use the code with the snake.
Then move on to whitespace.


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 8, 2010)

hey guys just give a hint on androids
dont be so selfish yaar


----------



## staticsid (Jul 8, 2010)

elisha13 said:


> hey guys just give a hint on androids
> dont be so selfish yaar



Why don't you take the trouble to read some of the earlier posts. People have given some nice hints about the T101.

Oops...


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 8, 2010)

thanks for the clue re


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 8, 2010)

Finally !!!!! But please can you prepone or postpone the date by one 3-4 days. Will not be able to resume CTC 2 then. Just a request !!! Was Fun playing this round of CTC 2

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/3272/capturefkb.jpg

Great to know about whitespace programming. It really is very fascinating.


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 8, 2010)

@staticsid THANKS!

and thanks to digit for providing those videos in april DVD....else I would've had hard time taming the snake!!!!


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 8, 2010)

finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!after two sleepless nyts.......tons of my scul and coaching work pileup.........m there............checkpoint.....tnx to staticsid for ol those small clever hints....
heres a screenie for the proof


----------



## smartvishnusr (Jul 8, 2010)

help me with the snake spitting...........plsplspls any clue////////



rohan.kwatra said:


> finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!after two sleepless nyts.......tons of my scul and coaching work pileup.........m there............checkpoint.....tnx to staticsid for ol those small clever hints....
> heres a screenie for the proof


----------



## Exion (Jul 8, 2010)

@staticsid thanks for the previous clue .. 

now i got in to the last screen .. 

complete the first part .. now didnt get anything about the second .. 
how to get the string for the  input of pgm .. 

Please help .. ..


----------



## staticsid (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey no thanks needed guys. It was fun helping you'll out 
Now, all those who've got through - how about helping out your fellow code crackers ?


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 8, 2010)

moment u post the checkpoint screenshot , u are bombarded with PM's........


----------



## clinton (Jul 8, 2010)

Finally!Reached the checkpoint.I soved the logo problem very fast but got stuck on the 2nd part of the lat one for tooooo long....
Thank U staticsid,Vineetrok,Devrath.


----------



## staticsid (Jul 8, 2010)

vineetrok said:


> moment u post the checkpoint screenshot , u are bombarded with PM's........



ha ha ! I can imagine. Answer them will ya 

Oh btw isn't "TheCyberShot" playing this time? And where's Tron ?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 8, 2010)

the snake ur looking for is a very useful comp tool........u just need to noe the ryt type.............

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------

tnx all guys clinton,vineetrok,compsavvy,staticsid...it was a gr8 journey this leg of ctc2...had a lot of fun cracking codes in the middle of the nyt.......hope to b wid u ol again on 24th for even more fun......and meanwhile w8ing for the match on sun....spain ol d way.......

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah!!!! had to answer them all.........after all they helped me in between!!!!thx 4 all your help!


----------



## Tron91 (Jul 8, 2010)

staticsid said:


> ha ha ! I can imagine. Answer them will ya
> 
> Oh btw isn't "TheCyberShot" playing this time? And where's Tron ?



m here. Just taking up my time. Sucks to be solving ctc on mobile.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 8, 2010)

i noe wat u mean abt the pms vineetrok ....i gt over a 100 pms today itself.....hadnt gt even 10 in total b4 starting this ctc2 leg...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 8, 2010)

ya....dat was a tricky 1.....though i still dont noe wat in d clue related it to the place were v found d ans......


----------



## clinton (Jul 8, 2010)

rohan.kwatra said:


> i noe wat u mean abt the pms vineetrok ....i gt over a 100 pms today itself.....hadnt gt even 10 in total b4 starting this ctc2 leg...


Its true.I got 10 pms in 5minutes the moment I told I solved the logo one......And a few of them reached the chkpoint bfore me me........

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------

@rohan-Didnt u find the site logo on that step??Thats where we come to know which the site is,isnt it??


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 8, 2010)

ya it happens......i reached d snake very quickly even b4 vineetrok.....but had to go for coaching classes so couldnt solve it b4....but it doesnt matter...


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jul 8, 2010)

hey is tht....interpreter file corrupted in tht upload...coz when ever i open it it crashes.....how to open it....


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 8, 2010)

clinton said:


> Its true.I got 10 pms in 5minutes the moment I told I solved the logo one......And a few of them reached the chkpoint bfore me me........
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------
> 
> @rohan-Didnt u find the site logo on that step??Thats where we come to know which the site is,isnt it??



i mean d clue neva indicated to d place were v had to search for the logo...........the 'step' v find it on was difficult to fig. out


----------



## clinton (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes thats right rohan....it doesn matter who reaches first....
HELP AND BE HELPED....


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 9, 2010)

thats ryt........wat matters is every1 who has done it properly reaches dere.....


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jul 9, 2010)

*i30.tinypic.com/15y9ke1.jpg


thnx to all of u....meet u on 24th/...>>


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jul 9, 2010)

help me with that ohm one controversial book


----------



## smartvishnusr (Jul 9, 2010)

wht is the snake piting out??? how to knw tht???







clinton said:


> Yes thats right rohan....it doesn matter who reaches first....
> HELP AND BE HELPED....


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey DIGIT. Is there any possibilities of Preponing or Postponing the next Checkpoint by a couple of days. Please could you do it.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 9, 2010)

pls need some hints on the author and the book on physics. i think i got the answer but its not wrking.


----------



## amitsahoo (Jul 9, 2010)

In the arcade question.....I have searched a hundred times "* the first game to require online product activation*".......its  showing something with no.s.......from 2 days i am stuck at this  question.....plz somebody help me....


----------



## diabolicdude (Jul 9, 2010)

dude u r right ....but edit your post...and remove the answers...

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------

utkarsh007 I am answering you here instead of PM...so that others can benefit from it too...

How to solve the arcade clue-
1>Find out the company that manufactured the arcade machine..
2>Find out the first game that required online activation.
3>now look up the name of the arcade version of this game(whose name you found in step 2)....The arcade version is manufactured by the same company that manufactured  the arcade machine in the board game
4>so,you have the answer now..
(omit any numbers and version ..)

Hope i helped......


----------



## viveksj (Jul 9, 2010)

hi pls help me on minuscule


----------



## Exion (Jul 9, 2010)

Finally reached the checkpoint .. 

thanks to all who helped me to reach here.

Special thanks to @staticsid and  @clinton


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 9, 2010)

@diabolicdude thnx
finally cleared it


----------



## edvin_158709 (Jul 9, 2010)

I am stuck in that diagram part i know they are alphabet and just put them in the solve part but still in vein. i also read previous post but unable to get it

those red dots in between on solve part making me really confuse Do we get a prefect word or just random alphabets ??


----------



## staticsid (Jul 9, 2010)

amitsahoo said:


> In the arcade question.....*The company  manufacturing these....plz help...!!!!*


*

Manufacturer is correct. Game is correct. Only its gamename plus something. Not 2.*


----------



## amraj (Jul 9, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/diabolicdude.htmldiabolicdude, utkarsh007 help me with the snake one.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 9, 2010)

@amraj m also at the snake one


----------



## amraj (Jul 9, 2010)

clinton check u r pm


----------



## amitsahoo (Jul 9, 2010)

thank u very much... staticsid & diabolicdude......


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 9, 2010)

plz can any1 give a hint for the last one
i mean the snake one????


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jul 9, 2010)

anyone got the snake one ???? please guide me for the string 4uhqvghh


----------



## amraj (Jul 9, 2010)

i helped everyone whenever possible but don't see any one helping me out for the snake one part 2. stuck here from yesterday. waiting for any clue or hint from friends.


----------



## jas2288 (Jul 9, 2010)

any clue for the logo one?


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 9, 2010)

For the Last One is Doosie

1. Your upload awaits at: 4UHQVGHH
2. Once you get your hands on it, start with the snake.
3. Then take what the snake spews out and whitespace it.

Simple as this !!!!!!


----------



## basiljoseph (Jul 9, 2010)

please help with the logo clue...
can't figure out which website it is..


----------



## BassEXE (Jul 9, 2010)

@basiljoseph: By delete they mean subtract 

For the orange console, is it the 3D one or not.
Also tell me if it is asking for RAM or storage.
(I made the question as vague as possible)


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 9, 2010)

hey guys plz help me with the actress one


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 9, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> For the Last One is Doosie
> 
> 1. Your upload awaits at: 4UHQVGHH
> 2. Once you get your hands on it, start with the snake.
> ...


Can u plz elaborate the (1.) a little!!!


----------



## Makx (Jul 9, 2010)

@basiljoseph solve the clue given to get the url

@BassEXE ya its the 3d one

@elisha13 look for the OS applications rather than actresses


----------



## BassEXE (Jul 9, 2010)

But it says TBA!


----------



## Makx (Jul 9, 2010)

@BassEXE just google the console and dont go anywhere, your answer lies in the page


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 9, 2010)

can anyone give a clue of the founding fathers


----------



## aby geek (Jul 9, 2010)

ermm hello any one there . i need help with the greek letter related physics book and its author. i got the greek symbol , now need a hint to zero in on the right book.


----------



## BassEXE (Jul 9, 2010)

I cant find it! PM me the link of the website if possible.


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 9, 2010)

can anyone give a clue of the founding fathers


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 9, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> For the Last One is Doosie
> 
> 1. Your upload awaits at: 4UHQVGHH
> 2. Once you get your hands on it, start with the snake.
> ...



1. Your last clue Must be helpful


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jul 9, 2010)

help me with the acrade one first letter pm me


----------



## basiljoseph (Jul 9, 2010)

look the previous posts
the answer is almost there


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jul 9, 2010)

pls the first letter


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 9, 2010)

@clinton lz check ur pm
@amraj : i'll definitely help u when i'll be through that problem


----------



## aby geek (Jul 9, 2010)

sab aapas main baat karr rahen mujhe to koi bhaav hi nahin de raha hmf


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jul 9, 2010)

help me pls pls pls pls


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 9, 2010)

can anyone give a clue of the founding fathers


----------



## viveksj (Jul 9, 2010)

any hint for logo one

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------




BassEXE said:


> I cant find it! PM me the link of the website if possible.




have you got the website anybody pls help


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 9, 2010)

hey guys u will find the website on a step no. indicated at a place u hve seen many times during the ctc

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------

dib dnt just give out the ans....plz make it a little hint.....


----------



## dib (Jul 9, 2010)

ok...rohan...i will not going to gve out ans...as it will ruin the fun


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 9, 2010)

u just told them wat was there to fig out in the logo clue.....plz del that thing


----------



## dib (Jul 9, 2010)

ok i did it...
@vivek...follow the clue given by rohan
@elisha...just try to figure out the meaning of "minuscle"


----------



## shanil1000 (Jul 9, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> 1. Your last clue Must be helpful



How do you dicipher the cipher ?? Iam finding it very tough to find the snake tool.......... I am stuck on this for two days now...... Help needed badly.....


----------



## dib (Jul 9, 2010)

@shanil...this snake is very popular in computer science...and another clue--it is not a tool


----------



## amraj (Jul 10, 2010)

anybody help me. just tell me what should i feed the snake or space.


----------



## criztle (Jul 10, 2010)

plz help with that" ?? "i got one pattern but its not working


----------



## shirvania (Jul 10, 2010)

i got that amraj.

---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 AM ----------

hey rituraj check ur pm...........!!!!!


----------



## dib (Jul 10, 2010)

@ amraj....the clue is---Red Letters

---------- Post added at 05:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 AM ----------

@ makx...no...you are going wrong way...just think of a special kind of snake ...a file in the "2stepclue'' folder will help you to find what kind of snake it is


----------



## karankaranrai (Jul 10, 2010)

finally done .....*img412.imageshack.us/img412/4828/digit2.png


----------



## dib (Jul 10, 2010)

@diabolicdude
you didn't get the right step...try to figure out the 'previous step'...the name of the uploaded folder may help you
@yash...first find the sanke...the snake will tell you what to do next...finaly there is whitespace to help you out

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------

@diabolicdude....you now get the step right...but ans is wrong...insted of copy-pasting try to type from keyboard....then there is whitespace to rescue you..good luck


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2010)

at last i am free from my work, now time for ctc II---

some help on the cipher after the nintendo one.........


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 10, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> at last i am free from my work, now time for ctc II---
> 
> some help on the cipher after the nintendo one.........


Decode the message by using cipher text!!


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jul 10, 2010)

what type of cipheris this 4UHQVGHH


----------



## aby geek (Jul 10, 2010)

yash , utkarsh . help me wuth the controversial book on physics please.


----------



## swood (Jul 10, 2010)

ok i have been at it for 3 days now.i got the snake to talk but he wants more it says enter code from..............-plz give hint as to where to look for this code
i ran wspacing thing on the downloaded file and it says type text for R.... en....
do we have to type in something here?if yes plz give hints for this also.-thanx


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jul 10, 2010)

Completed Finally. But it took time even for trivial clues. Seems my brain isn't that sharp it used to be. Digit Team, enjoyed this leg very much. Please, Please, Please, start the next leg at a time when we are awake. Don't do it in the midnight. Better display the time on the page. Thanks to all who helped out.
View attachment 3568


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jul 10, 2010)

help me pls


----------



## amraj (Jul 10, 2010)

I had the answer in my first try only. but don't know that it was case sensitive.I was thinking that the answer would be a meaningful string that's why it took too much time for me to reach the checkpoint. Now atlast reached the checkpoint & here is the proof of that.

*img191.imageshack.us/img191/4199/12054247.jpg


And also for the others who are on the way, i am now free to help you anytime. You may pm me or request on the forum if you stuck somewhere. Most important thing : I will not give you the direct answers. so be specific with your request so I can guide you properly. Then you will also have the satisfaction of solving the code.


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jul 10, 2010)

amraj help me i am stuck in 4UHQVGHH this snake one and can you pls tell me the cipher name of this 4UHQVGHH


----------



## amraj (Jul 10, 2010)

ankit.hepat said:


> amraj help me i am stuck in 4UHQVGHH this snake one and can you pls tell me the cipher name of this 4UHQVGHH



Ankit check u r pm.

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------




Chandrahas007 said:


> Digit Team, enjoyed this leg very much. Please, Please, Please, start the next leg at a time when we are awake. Don't do it in the midnight. Better display the time on the page. Thanks to all who helped out.



I  am of the same opinion. You just give the time & date properly when you are going to start the next league in advance so that every one will have the fair chance.


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jul 10, 2010)

amraj what to do after that

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------

amraj help


----------



## dib (Jul 10, 2010)

@yash jetwani
do exactly what it says---enter code from previous step for next code....
@Jaskanwar Singh
just find a online cipher decoder and decode it...simple
@amitsahoo...the snake is not there in the uploaded folder....the snake will help u to open a file among the four files u specified


----------



## shirvania (Jul 10, 2010)

ahm.........it seems that no one is ready to help ......amraj  check ur pm...atleast i m not asking direct answer just asking for a little hint if u can help me........


----------



## dib (Jul 10, 2010)

@swood---do exactly what it says---enter code from previous ....next step


----------



## shirvania (Jul 10, 2010)

hey anyone help .........@dib..... check ur pm


----------



## dib (Jul 10, 2010)

@shirvania....first find the snake...the files in the uploaded folder will help you to figure out the specific snake

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------

@Team Digit...please do not start the next round at midnight....because we have colleges to attend in the morning...nd make the next round more tough....we will really enjoy such "doosie codes"!!

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------

@swood....you got the output right....now just a little hint will help u out---whitespace....
and another caution for u---in the last step step everything is CASE-SESITIVE


----------



## shirvania (Jul 10, 2010)

SNAKE had stung me before 12 hours.........and still i am suffering from it's poison........!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2010)

guys this leg was a great confusion for me.....read how.....?

firstly due to tons of my school and coaching work i could not give enough time to ctc...

when i started, i passed the o t t one then dsk when i reached number puzzle i was getting late for my tuitions...so i pmed utkarsh who was online then and he told me that he just tried a random combination of numbers and got the answer...i did that and that answer directly took me to windows 7 clue..his ans. also matched. i got few pms asking for clues that i didnt come across because i had reached the last step so could not answer. But in one pm from elisha she had written the ques. of the founding fathers and with the help of google solved it....and when i entered the answer i was taken to a different step.

now after i do the last one i will go back to the number puzzle and solve the leg properly....


----------



## nithishr (Jul 10, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys this leg was a great confusion for me.....read how.....?
> 
> firstly due to tons of my school and coaching work i could not give enough time to ctc...
> 
> ...



Me 2 did the same thing... But I decided 2 start again...
Now stuck at the Controversial Physics Book... 
Somebody please help...

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------

Got it at last...

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

Got it at last...


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jul 10, 2010)

omfg !!! what was that snake one !!!! great minds........


----------



## nithishr (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok now reached the last clue once again...
What to do with 4UHQVGHH? Please give some hint..
Btw Has Snake got something to do with Python?

What is the cipher used here?


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Jul 10, 2010)

ankit.hepat said:


> help me pls pls pls pls



Don't get hasty, read the previous posts especially by staticsid, and you'll get the answer and the way to express it in the URL. I too was stuck at it for hours

Ah, forgot to do this, Should have done this earlier...


----------



## dib (Jul 10, 2010)

@nitishr
you got the snake right...nd no cipher is needed to solve this step


----------



## shirvania (Jul 10, 2010)

how to use the whitespace interpreter


----------



## dib (Jul 10, 2010)

@amitsahoo....you got everything right...the previous clue is the first word you mention in the pm....now just use with the snake....then use the whitespace...but remember everything is case sensitive here

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------

@shirvania....open any whitespace file with the interpreter


----------



## shirvania (Jul 10, 2010)

i have opened the python file what to do after opening that and where to put the  4UHQVGHH

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------

and my whitespace interpreter is not working


----------



## nithishr (Jul 10, 2010)

Is the interpreter working in Windows 7 or Linux? Coz its not working 4 me in either of them & i hav not got XP...


----------



## shirvania (Jul 10, 2010)

my white space interpreter .exe file is not opening......and i have windows XP .......SO WAT SHOULD I DO NOW..........pls help anyone...........

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------

hey i knw i hv to open that file..........and then i think it will ask for code i knw wat i hv to input in that...........but the file itself is not opening...........pls help.......anyone...........STATICSID...........can you help me...........and hey......where is TRON........???????


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 11, 2010)

nithishr said:


> Is the interpreter working in Windows 7 or Linux? Coz its not working 4 me in either of them & i hav not got XP...





shirvania said:


> my white space interpreter .exe file is not opening......and i have windows XP .......SO WAT SHOULD I DO NOW..........pls help anyone...........
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------
> 
> hey i knw i hv to open that file..........and then i think it will ask for code i knw wat i hv to input in that...........but the file itself is not opening...........pls help.......anyone...........STATICSID...........can you help me...........and hey......where is TRON........???????



sry for being l8 .....was out of city for some days .........
@nitishr : ............interpreter is working fine in windows 7 ..........check if u hav python installed or not.... <<<<<<<<<< U CAN EXECUTE PYTHON FILE USING LINUX....BUT CANT EXECUTE OR RUN INTERPRETER IN LINUX ...AS EXE`S R NOT SUPPORTED BY LINUX...
@shirvania: do not open file directlly....... use command prompt ......... HOPE U KNOW SOME DOS COMMANDS .....

command prompt >> goto start >>> run >>> type cmd >>> enter.... Change directory to file directory using ........ CD command .....now execute ur file.....  <<< command is case sensitive while using in linux terminal/ konsole ..

NOTE: DON`T OPEN THE FILE DIRECTLLY!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 05:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 AM ----------




dib said:


> @amitsahoo....you got everything right...the previous clue is the first word you mention in the pm....now just use with the snake....then use the whitespace...but remember everything is case sensitive here
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------
> 
> @shirvania....open any whitespace file with the interpreter




@dib : there is no issue for the CASE SENSITIVE ALPHABETS....as with in python file....there is a code to change all of the letter to UPPER CASE()!!

BUT COMMANDS IN LINUX IS CASE SENSITIVE...DONT KNOW IF UR TALKING ABOUT CASE SENSITIVE WITH WHITESPACE...DIN`T CHECKED IT...I DONT REMEMBER XACTLLY IF ITS CASE SENSITIVE IN CASE OF USING WHITESPACE INTERPRETER....BUT i think there`s no issue using upper case or lower case....

---------- Post added at 05:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 AM ----------

STEPS FOR USING INTERPRETER IN LINUX .....

1) INSTALL WINE PACKAGE >> for fedora 12 >> open ur konsole type yum install wine .
2) after its installation " put all file in the same directory"
3) CHANGE LOCATION TO THAT DIRECTORY
5) use snake
4) EXECUTE interpreter USING >>> wine <ur interpreter> <ur input>

hope this help linux users lyk me  


---------- Post added at 06:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 AM ----------

And i just checked whitespace interpreter is avaliable For Linux Also.....its source code is avaliable...so download it  by searching on google...


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 11, 2010)

Finally Reached Checkpoint.

Here is the screenshot. *img121.imageshack.us/img121/1940/jellygillscreenshot.jpg


----------



## dib (Jul 11, 2010)

@proxyg33k
i was talking about just the URL format....the url format for the last step is case sensitive--for the first time in ctc 2
@shirvania and nitishar
you have to open the same file and feed something......first with the snake...then the whitespace...if you feed them correctly...they will give you the correct output...nd the all mighty file is included in the uploaded folder


----------



## diabolicdude (Jul 11, 2010)

*i31.tinypic.com/fabqdg.jpg


done it finally....had got confused.....and had a lot on my hands....so coudn't focus...


----------



## nithishr (Jul 11, 2010)

Finally 
*img411.imageshack.us/img411/7692/cp3.jpg

Thanx to all of you for helping out when needed...

*Note*

Help will be provided to all who need it coz I got it.. Just PM me...


----------



## dilshadhussain (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi,

 Today I saw this crack the code, and i am trying to find the website where it is available, can some one tell me where is this ctc?

thanks


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2010)

^^start from the magazine...


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 11, 2010)

dib said:


> @proxyg33k
> i was talking about just the URL format....the url format for the last step is case sensitive--for the first time in ctc 2
> @shirvania and nitishar
> you have to open the same file and feed something......first with the snake...then the whitespace...if you feed them correctly...they will give you the correct output...nd the all mighty file is included in the uploaded folder




@dib :- ITS CASE SENSITIVE FROM THE STARTING....TRY SOME ANSWERS .....  and yaa ur ryt.....last answer is case sensitive also..... So Guys B Sure abt the correct answer.....put exactlly wot u get from the output... 

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------




dilshadhussain said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I saw this crack the code, and i am trying to find the website where it is available, can some one tell me where is this ctc?
> 
> thanks




Digit Magazine..... june edition.....2nd last page.......if u dont hav magazine...get ur friend`s one...lol


----------



## shirvania (Jul 11, 2010)

proxy check ur pm


----------



## dilshadhussain (Jul 11, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> @dib :- ITS CASE SENSITIVE FROM THE STARTING....TRY SOME ANSWERS .....  and yaa ur ryt.....last answer is case sensitive also..... So Guys B Sure abt the correct answer.....put exactlly wot u get from the output...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot friends it seems that I will take some time to crack the url, forget the real thing.


----------



## Makx (Jul 11, 2010)

*i30.tinypic.com/ngc1sz.jpg
Thanks everyone for all your help
8-14-14-?


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 11, 2010)

shirvania said:


> proxy check ur pm


replied ur question hardlly...as m gtng net probs ....hope u got my reply....


----------



## staticsid (Jul 11, 2010)

dilshadhussain said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I saw this crack the code, and i am trying to find the website where it is available, can some one tell me where is this ctc?
> 
> thanks



Yea you're gonna have a hell of a lot of fun 
But catch up soon ! ! !


----------



## aby geek (Jul 11, 2010)

static sir, whats the format of the controversial physics book and author.i think i have the right answr but it aint wrking.

a lil hint would help a lot.


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 11, 2010)

aby geek said:


> static sir, whats the format of the controversial physics book and author.i think i have the right answr but it aint wrking.
> 
> a lil hint would help a lot.



no spaces...no underscores...no dashes...no dots....no upper-case letters........and its big enough.......


----------



## aby geek (Jul 11, 2010)

@proxygeek so we dont need to seperate author from book name? ok have u reached check point?


----------



## shirvania (Jul 11, 2010)

_*hey .........atlast i manage to reach at checkpoint.........thx.....for helping me makx........and proxy......thx.....for ur gr8 help.........and thx......to all those who give me hints........*_


----------



## swood (Jul 11, 2010)

reached finally.thanx amraj , dib and others for your valuable hints.


----------



## BassEXE (Jul 11, 2010)

Need some help with the last step!


----------



## basiljoseph (Jul 11, 2010)

got there with the help of some great minds
thanks to all who helped me ! ! !
*img412.imageshack.us/img412/4828/digit2.png


----------



## tryeee (Jul 11, 2010)

stuck at the no. of years the android can survive  ,
can ny1 throw som clue...!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2010)

check your pm tryeee


----------



## tryeee (Jul 11, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> check your pm tryeee



i hunted  it JASKAN ........... THnks


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi.... Just wanted to know, has DIGIT people devised a way to filter those out who are directly jumping to 3rd round? I mean if someone just comes across a question (which are sometimes posted in this forum), gets the answer, enters it in the correct URL format, he/she will also be part of that group which is following CTCII from the scratch.

Any comments Team Digit?


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 11, 2010)

anyone plz help in the arcade one


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 11, 2010)

elisha13 said:


> anyone plz help in the arcade one



HI Elisha,

On the game board, you will find a symbol of an arcade game machine. Find out the company which manufactured such type of machines. Then find out a game released by this company. The arcade version of this game is the right answer.

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------

Anyone who need help in any question upto now can PM me. But Please note, no direct answers will be given.


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jul 11, 2010)

Fbyirq ng ynfg !!

N Ovg pbashfvat.......pnhfr vg jnf n terng genafvgvba va gur yriry bs pyhrf..... ybbxvat sbe zber dhrfgvbaf.....

Gunaxf gb nyy.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2010)

^^^you mean this---

Solved at last !!

A Bit confusing.......cause it was a great transition in the level of clues..... looking for more questions.....

Thanks to all.....


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah !! you find it right !!!!


----------



## samagra (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello everyone...

I have solved the previous steps thanks to help from all... Now I am stuck at the last step... my problem is that I am not able to get at the uploaded folder the thing is talking about....please someone!!! give me some hint... It is just not getting solved...I just want to get to the upload folder.... where is my upload waiting???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2010)

see the url of the website it gives a big hint


----------



## amraj (Jul 12, 2010)

I enjoyed every moment of this CTC 2 league. But missing the under the hood, exe fixing, image encryption etc. This league is mainly based on the text encryption, encoding and decoding. I learned a lot of new things from this CTC 1 & CTC 2. :C_kiss:

Thank you Digit for this. I hope for such events in future from you.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 12, 2010)

@amraj check ur pm


----------



## samagra (Jul 12, 2010)

@Jaswankar: Which website are you talking about? thinkdigit? Please pardon me if I sound foolish!!! I just want to get at the upload folder, if there is any...


----------



## nithishr (Jul 12, 2010)

@BassEXE Check ur pm

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------

@samagra Check ur pm


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2010)

samagra said:


> @Jaswankar: Which website are you talking about? thinkdigit? Please pardon me if I sound foolish!!! I just want to get at the upload folder, if there is any...



the url of the clue page...my names jaskanwar yar(spelling)............

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------

* ng ynfg ernpurq gur purpxcbvag!!!*


----------



## staticsid (Jul 12, 2010)

samagra said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> I have solved the previous steps thanks to help from all... Now I am stuck at the last step... my problem is that I am not able to get at the uploaded folder the thing is talking about....please someone!!! give me some hint... It is just not getting solved...I just want to get to the upload folder.... where is my upload waiting???



Mix up the word in red and what you're looking for. That's a hint


----------



## viveksj (Jul 12, 2010)

finally got checkpoint

thanks to all for help

Now it is WTC (Wait to Crack) waitin for 24


----------



## criztle (Jul 13, 2010)

not getting ovals with numbers plz help only a suitable hint plz


----------



## aby geek (Jul 13, 2010)

@criztle think of the number as something other than digits.


erm can someone help me with minuscle future  tech and where to find it.


----------



## swood (Jul 13, 2010)

criztle said:


> not getting ovals with numbers plz help only a suitable hint plz





aby geek said:


> @criztle think of the number as something other than digits.
> 
> funny! for this step i did think digit and input the answer as digits only and i got through.is there more than 1 way to get past this point or am i missing something?
> 
> ...


----------



## amitsahoo (Jul 13, 2010)

*img191.imageshack.us/img191/4199/12054247.jpg

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------

Thanks everyone for all your help............I am looking 4ward to help others.........so those who are stuck can pm me.........


----------



## criztle (Jul 13, 2010)

finally got ovals


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 13, 2010)

samagra said:


> @Jaswankar: Which website are you talking about? thinkdigit? Please pardon me if I sound foolish!!! I just want to get at the upload folder, if there is any...



Theres a upload website where u can find ur upload folder!!!!


----------



## criztle (Jul 13, 2010)

swood said:


> aby geek said:
> 
> 
> > @criztle think of the number as something other than digits.
> ...


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 13, 2010)

can anyone help in the arcade game plz


----------



## criztle (Jul 13, 2010)

can anyone help in the software thingy


----------



## Makx (Jul 13, 2010)

criztle said:


> swood said:
> 
> 
> > no this is not the page after "not an" there is a word not symbol
> ...


----------



## criztle (Jul 13, 2010)

Makx said:


> criztle said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive critzle for his stupidity, ya that's the page
> ...


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 13, 2010)

back to forum after four days..

hmm many have reached the checkpoint..

congrats to all the guys who reached checkpoint & All The Best for those who r still trying..


----------



## aby geek (Jul 13, 2010)

allright reached the arcade one who has hints?


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 13, 2010)

hey anyone plz give hints of portable device


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 13, 2010)

hey guys wht is the upload thing


----------



## amitsahoo (Jul 14, 2010)

elisha13 said:


> hey anyone plz give hints of portable device






You have to recognize this portable device.Then use Google.

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------




aby geek said:


> allright reached the arcade one who has hints?




you need to enter the name of the arcade version of the game without any  no.s .........Just type the name formally(without being specific)...........


----------



## vinodmatz (Jul 14, 2010)

any help with the upload guys


----------



## aby geek (Jul 15, 2010)

how to do the windows 7 question?

common people some useful hints on the logo clue.


----------



## nithishr (Jul 15, 2010)

@ aby geek, @mbdib  Check ur pm


----------



## aby geek (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks nithishr


----------



## criztle (Jul 15, 2010)

who is the actress ,got half answers ,have three actress names, but can't find the link


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jul 15, 2010)

hi guys ... i am staying online till midnight....for helping...but i am not gonna give the direct answer....so please try first and then refer others guidance.....and always keep in mind that google and wikipedia are the two best sources where you can find the answers or the direction towards it.


----------



## nithishr (Jul 16, 2010)

criztle said:


> who is the actress ,got half answers ,have three actress names, but can't find the link



Look for the application names than actresses..


----------



## criztle (Jul 17, 2010)

know the author and symbol but dont know format


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 20, 2010)

i have everything required for the last step
but what to do
i tried all possible ways of finding the answer

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------

plz give me a hint


----------



## Samsonjet (Jul 22, 2010)

Solved all previous steps, but can't got the uploaded folder (snake one).
Please give some hint.


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 23, 2010)

reached the last step.. but cant figure out anything!!


----------



## tryeee (Jul 23, 2010)

is there smthng fishy with the father of minuscule tech.

i thnk i got the name of that person , but its not worknig with the url....

som1  help . //./////




Thnx      

*J A S K A N W A R *  .


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok DIGIT its showtime tomorrow !!! Hope you are right on time for one last time.. Looking forward to it..


----------



## Samsonjet (Jul 23, 2010)

Finally, reached Checkpoint!!!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3610&stc=1&d=1279903602


----------



## nithishr (Jul 24, 2010)

Not started.. Please start at a humanly hour not 12.00am...


----------



## vinodmatz (Jul 24, 2010)

got the whitespace file long time back ,but what next??

---------- Post added at 08:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 AM ----------

@static sid -do we need c+ for the final step??


----------



## amraj (Jul 24, 2010)

Waiting ...............................
for the next leg.


----------



## Excellent (Jul 24, 2010)

Dîgit always start
late.Ctç2 started at 11pm

spl tnx to JASKANWAR


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 24, 2010)

Where are the Rs 4 crore worth prizes promised by the digit? The total physical prizes as listed on the thinkdigit website are not worth more than Rs 6 lac. I think 99.99% readers got virtual prizes like a chance to read an online Unix/C++ course on some website.

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------

And I think winners of CTC II will walk away with some cheap portable hard disk or some pen drive.


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes man, we are all playing for knowledge and fun, thats true, but when the price of the magazine shoots up to Rs 250 for this special issue instead of usual Rs 150.00, and when they promise gifts of worth Rs 4 crore, then it is physical gifts which people expect not a Rs 900 worth online reading course at some website.


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 24, 2010)

plz help me with the last clue 
i cant get the answer 
plz help


----------



## dib (Jul 24, 2010)

when will it start??


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 24, 2010)

l8 again.........cant u guys do nething on tym.....


----------



## dib (Jul 25, 2010)

@Team Digit
It is frustrating.You guys are behaving just as we are your slaves. It is not expected from the "No. 1 Tech Magazine of India".
It is 25th july in my watch already (don't know whether you guyz all are using defective watches or not!!)


----------



## Excellent (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey its 25th.date now.what hell going on


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 25, 2010)

mbdib said:


> Think Digit is busy counting money Rs. 4 crores to give away to the CTC II winners. lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 AM ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2010)

late again


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 25, 2010)

Really shameless Guys at DIGIT... What does it take just to upload a couple of new pages... You will lose respect if you play with your readers time and feelings !! Atleast give the time properly.


----------



## clinton (Jul 25, 2010)

They have already lost a lot of respect by being late so many times.But they must understand that its only because of the good work they have done in the last decade that we love them so much and still stick by them in spite their delay.So please dont lose anymore of ur love and respect in our minds by making these cheap promises....


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 25, 2010)

jelly_gill said:


> mbdib said:
> 
> 
> > Think Digit is busy counting money Rs. 4 crores to give away to the CTC II winners. lol
> ...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 25, 2010)

hey team digit........... some info abt this plz....y r u guys always l8......


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 25, 2010)

when will nxt leg start???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Excellent (Jul 25, 2010)

CHECKPOINT

COMEBACK ON 2012-dec <becz its yugantham> 

how many years waiting..


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 26, 2010)

oh come on its 26th now..........some update on it plz..


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 26, 2010)

Come on Team Digit, we dont want prizes, we just want questions. You are already 48 hours late.


----------



## nithishr (Jul 26, 2010)

When will it start?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 26, 2010)

cmon digit dnt make us loose our temper!


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 26, 2010)

Suppose total 1 lac copies of Digit are sold every month, that means when Digit people raise the magazine price by Rs 100 (which they did for June issue), they earn Rs 100000 X 100 = Rs one crore more. Now they are busy counting this 01 crore and when they finish doing this, they will start next leg of CTC II and throw away Rs 250 worth pen drive, Rs 800 worth wireless keyboard at the winners. Keep up Team Digit. Well Done!!!


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry, I thought I changed that page to 28th July. My bad. The next leg starts on 28th July 6:00 pm, not 24th as was erroneously listed on the checkpoint... It's fixed now... my apologies. We noticed this sometime last week and I was supposed to fix it...


----------



## amraj (Jul 26, 2010)

Raaabo said:


> Sorry, I thought I changed that page to 28th July. My bad. The next leg starts on 28th July 6:00 pm, not 24th as was erroneously listed on the checkpoint... It's fixed now... my apologies. We noticed this sometime last week and I was supposed to fix it...



May I know whether the last part of leg will start on 28th July,2010 or you are going to announce the winners on the that day. If you are going to announce the winners on that day then it is not fare. I am waiting for the final leg of ctcII.


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 27, 2010)

*abhineet.in/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Untitled.jpg

what does that mean??? would u announce winners on 28???

how can you announce winner?

how can you know who has cracked the code as there was no submission option at any stage???


----------



## clinton (Jul 27, 2010)

@Team Digit---Can u please start the next leg at 8/10pm bcoz 6pm is busy hour for most,playing time for kids,tution problem for teens(my problem),office/offfice returning time for those who work.And as this is the final leg it would be fair if all start around the same time.So please start the next leg after 8pm....
What do u say guys??


----------



## Aspire (Jul 27, 2010)

I would like to extend this request further. Could you delay the last leg till the weekend, as many people including me and other guys in school or college wouldn't be able to start it on time.............
and since this is the last leg, i guess everyone should get an equal chance.....

So please delay this leg till the weekend i.e. Friday Night
what do you think guys??


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 28, 2010)

its 6 pm and where is the next leg?????


----------



## dib (Jul 28, 2010)

team digit lost all its legs!!


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 28, 2010)

There is no word like "punctuality" in Team Digit's dictionary. They were late every time. They extended their own deadlines as per their convenience without informing the readers.


----------



## dib (Jul 28, 2010)

@Team Digit...
dont blame us if we lose our patient.
I bunk my tution class just for it .....ur attitude is just horrifying...even all those babus at govt offices are more punctual than you..


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 28, 2010)

cmon digit dnt make us loose our temper 
accordin to u last leg must hav been started at 6 pm
but now its 6.38 and it is still missing


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 28, 2010)

And from next time don't conduct CTC anymore because you guys are not capable of conducting it and it will be more of frustration than fun for us !!! Two month long CTC is not good.

*AND START THIS LEG SOOOON*


----------



## nithishr (Jul 28, 2010)

its 6.45 & still no news...
We expect better from the No.1 Tech Magazine in India...


----------



## dib (Jul 28, 2010)

before---No.1 Tech Magazine in India
now--No.1 Unpunctual team in India


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Guys, just search out for "Brain Teasers", "Brain Twisters", "Brain puzzles" on Google and you will find many sites which offer puzzles better than the CTC II. I was horrified to see a site from where Team Digit Picked up two questions. One was : o,t,t,f,f,s,s,e,..... and other was the question whose answer was : 66.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 28, 2010)

dib said:


> before---No.1 Tech Magazine in India
> now--No.1 Unpunctual team in India




I Agree  

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------

@Raboo sir:- Kindly announce the time the next leg will be on.


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 28, 2010)

Come on Team Digit, be punctual for the last leg at least.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 28, 2010)

cmon i hav to go for some work now postpone it to tomorrow 10am


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 28, 2010)

And the real winner is : Team Digit !!!!

1. In order for us to play CTC II, the raised the magazine price by Rs 100. If total copies sold of this issue are 01 lac, then team digit collected 01 crore from the readers.

2. Out of this 01 crore, they will give Wireless Keyboard (worth about Rs 800), Pen Drive (worth Rs 250) and Flash TV as prizes. And still they will be richer by 99 lac, 90 thousand rupees.

So the real winners is : TEAM DIGIT.


----------



## dib (Jul 28, 2010)

they may win crores of money....but they also lose some of ours respect at least


----------



## dib (Jul 28, 2010)

checkpoint or is it??
what does it mean??


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 28, 2010)

This means that they have changed the word "Checkpoint" to "Checkpoint! Or is it?". 
There seems a hidden catch in that.


----------



## clinton (Jul 28, 2010)

Great MindWare Digit..............


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jul 28, 2010)

hey the clue is on...........ny one able to find it...or am i the first


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey 
Is this Checkpoint! Or is it? is itself a clue??


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 28, 2010)

Figured the clue and found the answer. next one is tough one.


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jul 28, 2010)

<!--(help needed)


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jul 28, 2010)

did u get this one......<!--


----------



## clinton (Jul 28, 2010)

Just give a hint


----------



## nithishr (Jul 28, 2010)

I think i got the clue for <!--. But cant make head or tail of it..


----------



## amraj (Jul 28, 2010)

i got the clue searching for the answer.


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 28, 2010)

....<!--
Give a clue!!

@amraj
@nithishr

show the way how to proceed....


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi clinton, check your PM.


----------



## dib (Jul 28, 2010)

any body got clue for---
<!--??


----------



## basiljoseph (Jul 28, 2010)

got the clue for <!--
still clueless
any hint please


----------



## amraj (Jul 28, 2010)

anybody got through the first step. I know the answer but don't have my mag with me right now for the answer, its in the office. I will have to wait till morning for the first step. 

for other your first clue is that the last leg has started on time. Clue is based on the CTC-I's most favorite step.


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi clinton, and Nitish, check your PMs


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 28, 2010)

first clue done.. its good.. CTC has started again..


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jul 29, 2010)

@DIGIT : <!-- is getting very difficult...please give some more clue...


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah.. second clue is really tough..


----------



## staticsid (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow from my PMs it looks like people have reached quite far ahead !
But all quiet out here ...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 29, 2010)

ne1 gt the eagle eye 1????do we hve to find the software related to d pics?


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jul 29, 2010)

help me on the first clue <!--

---------- Post added at 02:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------

mbdib and others pls help


----------



## nithishr (Jul 29, 2010)

@rituraj, ankit, rohan Check ur pms.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 29, 2010)

mbdib said:


> "A googler is probably the more accurate description, actually. They say all roads lead to Rome! Find Rome. This one's not as simple as it appears. Break the format mold of the answers, and pay attention to the clues."
> 
> Stuck at this for hours! Clue please!



Help on this one.. Just a clue..


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 29, 2010)

Got the first one
it was really cool!!!


i hav got what the 2nd one says but unable to get the ans
plz help


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 29, 2010)

anyone crossed that man & pizza clue..


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jul 29, 2010)

@ onlyabhi, mdlib

please help me with the Eagle eye one. I can't understand what the first picture represents. Please provide some clue.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey clue on the Google, Rome, Table one please.. Been struck there from a long time... Just a clue..


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 29, 2010)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @ onlyabhi, mdlib
> 
> please help me with the Eagle eye one. I can't understand what the first picture represents. Please provide some clue.



the first pic is clearly depicting what it is. U just need to find a suitable name for it according to picture.

Hint:restriction


----------



## Excellent (Jul 29, 2010)

I got the first clue

im stuck in second one 

<!


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jul 29, 2010)

yea me to stuck at this....<!--


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jul 29, 2010)

@onlyabhi I had tried bush, wall, boundary, fence, border with pig, hog, swine but can't find anything.


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 29, 2010)

This tym they r going to decide winners by pictures
..... :/ ......i dont hav pic of mine ryt nw...and cant evn arrange it...due to some probs..... :/ hope .....m also eligible :/ ......

<<<<<<<the end>>>>>>>


----------



## criztle (Jul 29, 2010)

i have not reached the checkpoint yet but i know film eagle eye


----------



## staticsid (Jul 29, 2010)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @onlyabhi I had tried bush, wall, boundary, fence, border with pig, hog, swine but can't find anything.



Very close very close. Hint: It's also a stock-market related term



Devrath_ND said:


> Hey clue on the Google, Rome, Table one please.. Been struck there from a long time... Just a clue..



Its got nothing to do with Goolge

Oh n i guess you guys who've reached far ahead can discuss clues here. No harm in helping out the slowpokes right ?


----------



## criztle (Jul 29, 2010)

can anyone help with that cell number

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------

bear or bull is stock market related term

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

plz plz plz help with it


----------



## amraj (Jul 29, 2010)

anybody help me with <!-- . I don't have electricity from morning.


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 29, 2010)

seems like digit instructed not to give any clues after 2nd clue in this leg!!!!
coz no body seems to respond to any PM's.....not a single one!!


----------



## amraj (Jul 29, 2010)

i am expecting the help from peoples whom I helped in previous step.


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 29, 2010)

Somebody please help yaar.....not able to make that <!-- one....


----------



## criztle (Jul 29, 2010)

i think it is an arrow directing left


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jul 29, 2010)

yash jetwani said:


> Somebody please help yaar.....not able to make that <!-- one....



if you know html you"ll recognise the symbol. find the html of the page and search for that symbol


----------



## criztle (Jul 29, 2010)

in html it is for comment


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone got past the rome google and numbers thingy? if so please let me a hint.


----------



## Exion (Jul 29, 2010)

Any body please help me to solve the Hook one .. the one next to ROME . I am not able to identify the person ..


----------



## criztle (Jul 29, 2010)

plz help with acarde one plz


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 29, 2010)

This leg is very interesting.


----------



## basiljoseph (Jul 29, 2010)

still cant find the stock market related term
one more hint please


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 29, 2010)

anyone done with hook??????

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------

oh.. my inbox filling so fast..


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jul 29, 2010)

satisticsid, you have gotta help us with the rome google numbers one. it is very in comprehensive. others who have completed are very unresponsive.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 29, 2010)

Chandrahas007 said:


> satisticsid, you have gotta help us with the rome google numbers one. it is very in comprehensive. others who have completed are very unresponsive.



True.... Someone atleast give a hint on this one.... I have been struck here from morning...


----------



## staticsid (Jul 29, 2010)

criztle said:


> plz help with acarde one plz



From the previous leg? Someone please PM criztle with a good hint. He/she is still stuck in the previous leg... Thanks


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jul 29, 2010)

staticsid said:


> From the previous leg? Someone please PM criztle with a good hint. He/she is still stuck in the previous leg... Thanks


  we are helping others. but you are not helping us!!!


----------



## staticsid (Jul 29, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> This tym they r going to decide winners by pictures
> ..... :/ ......i dont hav pic of mine ryt nw...and cant evn arrange it...due to some probs..... :/ hope .....m also eligible :/ ......
> 
> <<<<<<<the end>>>>>>>



Dude you have your copy right? Why not just take a simple picture of yourself with a cell phone camera!


----------



## amraj (Jul 29, 2010)

..........................


----------



## staticsid (Jul 29, 2010)

Chandrahas007 said:


> we are helping others. but you are not helping us!!!



C'mon it'll be unfair to send individual hints in this leg right ? So i'm giving hints here itself. In the earlier legs i helped a lot of people via PM. Guys tell him please.

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------




Chandrahas007 said:


> satisticsid, you have gotta help us with the rome google numbers one. it is very in comprehensive. others who have completed are very unresponsive.



Concentrate on the numbers. Use math, find patterns. It has nothing to do with google.


----------



## nithishr (Jul 29, 2010)

Please give the clue for the Rome clue staticsid...


----------



## amraj (Jul 29, 2010)

help me with the <!-- please.


----------



## Exion (Jul 29, 2010)

dear staticsid Please give me a clue for the hook one

somebody please giveme a clue ..


----------



## Makx (Jul 29, 2010)

any hints for the person with pizza, there are none in the forum


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 29, 2010)

have anyone solved the hook one???? pls share a hint if u have...


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 29, 2010)

got how to do the the roman one........cant get proper URL!!someone help!!


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 29, 2010)

Makx said:


> any hints for the person with pizza, there are none in the forum



I m also stuck there buddy!!!

ANYONE please HELP!!


----------



## dib (Jul 29, 2010)

same here...give hints on pizza one


----------



## basiljoseph (Jul 29, 2010)

dib said:


> same here...give hints on pizza one



Does that pizza resembles an old game


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 29, 2010)

^^^^
@basilijoseph
U may want to delete your post....... you are givin too much there!!


----------



## dib (Jul 29, 2010)

any hint...for the rome google one...i got all the numbers...filled up the table...wat to do next??


----------



## basiljoseph (Jul 29, 2010)

dib said:


> any hint...for the rome google one...i got all the numbers...filled up the table...wat to do next??



ya, me too at this stage


----------



## amraj (Jul 29, 2010)

stuck at the rome one.


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Jul 30, 2010)

please help on <!-- one ......anyone......


----------



## dib (Jul 30, 2010)

Rituraj Singh Rawat said:


> please help on <!-- one ......anyone......


look inside the web page for clue


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jul 30, 2010)

Please help me with the eagle eye one.


----------



## dib (Jul 30, 2010)

look inside the web page for clue....


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 30, 2010)

@staticsid Please help on the Rome one... Filled in the table,, What next ??? Give a clue here... many are struck !!


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 30, 2010)

any small hint on Rome one please


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 30, 2010)

*ah.. answered all PM's. In the last 24 hours, I have answered more than 100 PMs.

Its ur turn guys, I am stuck at hook one, if anybody crossed it, give me sum hint.*


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Jul 30, 2010)

basiljoseph said:


> still cant find the stock market related term
> one more hint please





ViRaNiAc! said:


> Please help me with the eagle eye one.



*It's a word formed by joining two words, both of which start with the same letter!*


----------



## mbdib (Jul 30, 2010)

*dl.dropbox.com/u/4024184/winner.jpg


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats mbdib. You got the prize. Now will u please give a small hint on Numbers->alphabets ?


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 30, 2010)

*sites.google.com/site/abhineetlabs/_/rsrc/1280481468557/Home/ctc2winner.png

*Finally done. CTC 2 was really very interesting & tougher than the previous ones. "Rome" clue was the best.

It was great fun playing it. I really enjoyed. Thanks to all who helped me, specially Clinton, Devrath, Mbdib.*


----------



## amraj (Jul 30, 2010)

if you have completed it. plz help others who stuck in the middle.

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------

help me with the hook one. plz........................


----------



## Exion (Jul 30, 2010)

@abhi

please giveme some clues on the Hook one


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 30, 2010)

dib said:


> any hint...for the rome google one...i got all the numbers...filled up the table...wat to do next??





basiljoseph said:


> ya, me too at this stage



yes what to do after filling the table....


----------



## amraj (Jul 30, 2010)

..................................


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jul 30, 2010)

guys help for the rome one please. those who have completed, help us a little.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 30, 2010)

Yahoooooooooooooooooo..... Finally done it.... Btw how many prizes are there ??? I mean for how many places ??


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats Devrath


----------



## Aspire (Jul 30, 2010)

need some help with Numbers to Alphabets in the ROME Clue


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 30, 2010)

We have quite a few prizes... over 30 I think... to give away for CTC II winners... so don't give up just yet, all I've seen is 4 or 5 winners thus far...


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jul 30, 2010)

Reading Sherlock Holmes is better that playing CTC II for me at the present condition. My nerves are able to sustain the mysteries in Agatha Cristie's but they seem to be fragile to bear the "clueless ness" of CTC II!


----------



## Exion (Jul 30, 2010)

Give me some clue on Number->alphabet


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 30, 2010)

*Team DIGIT, why removed my last post???*


----------



## Exion (Jul 30, 2010)

@onlyabhi

Please give the clue for the Numbers->Alphabet one


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 30, 2010)

Your last post made it too easy to guess the "hook" clue


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 30, 2010)

Raaabo said:


> Your last post made it too easy to guess the "hook" clue



oh.. ok.. but its really difficult to guess..


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 30, 2010)

Finally reached the summit. Sent the photo to Mr Raaabo. Let us see if I get a prize or not. I criticized them a lot. Ha Ha Ha.

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------

Mr Raabo, the loop created after the numbers -> alphabets was mind boggling. I took me 3 hrs to get past that loop.


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 30, 2010)

*I hope I have answered everyone.

Pls do not ask direct answers.*


----------



## nithishr (Jul 30, 2010)

I got the table filled in the rome clue..
Now what 2 do?
Please do help..
Stuck in here 4 a long tym.


----------



## elisha13 (Jul 30, 2010)

plz help me with the <!--


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jul 30, 2010)

elisha13 said:


> plz help me with the <!--


  google the character and find out what it means in the web language.


----------



## Exion (Jul 30, 2010)

Please give me some clue for Number->alphabet


----------



## nithishr (Jul 30, 2010)

Exion said:


> Please give me some clue for Number->alphabet


Yeah please do that.. its really hard...


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 30, 2010)

I finished the contest at number 5 or 6. Now I am here to help others. But Please dont ask direct answers. I will guide u in the right direction.

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

If i m online, i will reply your PMs immediately, otherwise please wait for me to be online tomorrow morning.


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jul 30, 2010)

@jelly_gill check ur pm


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 30, 2010)

OK guys, time for me to go. I hope I replied everyone.


----------



## shirvania (Jul 30, 2010)

wait check ur pm @jelly_gill

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------

@onlyabhi check ur pm


----------



## criztle (Jul 30, 2010)

plz help with arcade one in the previous leg plz plz


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 30, 2010)

criztle said:


> plz help with arcade one in the previous leg plz plz



its a version of a very famous game.

Hint:A term also related to atomic studies (Physics).

When U find the answer, write it without version number.


----------



## Exion (Jul 30, 2010)

Finally Reached ..


Thanks to all who supported especially jelly_gill and onlyabhi


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 30, 2010)

Guys, sum of U r asking for each & every clue.

Pls *first* try to solve it *urself*. Dont rely on others.

It feels gud to help others if they r stuck somewhere but if U ask the answers for each clue, there will be no fun in the game.


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 30, 2010)

Exion said:


> Finally Reached ..
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who supported especially jelly_gill and onlyabhi



ur welcome buddy & *CONGRATS* for completing it.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks Kumar Aditya, that really helped me to solve that out.

Now stuck in the rome one. Got the rome but can't figure out what do i need to do with it. I even tried it in roman numerals.

---------- Post added at 01:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------

mbdib please help with rome one


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jul 31, 2010)

@staticsid please help with the hook/crowbar one.


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 31, 2010)

*It seems many are getting near to the end. Keep going guys.

Have fun playing CTC-II. Its an interesting game.*


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jul 31, 2010)

@onlyabhi please help with the hook one. I know its a crowbar. I googled and found that crowbaring reffers to password cracking. also there is a device named crowbar to retrieve data from sd/mmc cards. also it is used as weapon in half-life. but can't find the person. Anybody please provide a clue.


----------



## onlyabhi (Jul 31, 2010)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @onlyabhi please help with the hook one. I know its a crowbar. I googled and found that crowbaring reffers to password cracking. also there is a device named crowbar to retrieve data from sd/mmc cards. also it is used as weapon in half-life. but can't find the person. Anybody please provide a clue.



as I said before, u have the answer, u just need to figure it out.

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------

*It was so nice to play CTC with u all. It was great fun. I am going offline now.*


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jul 31, 2010)

@onlyabhi can u please provide me a direction. it is also a name of the music band!

also i am playing ctc from my mobile. this really affect in searching. there is a 14 hrs loadshading and I will not able to get to my computer for next 5hrs. so please help me to narrow my search area. any clue will be fine.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 31, 2010)

@jelly_gill
Check your PM please


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jul 31, 2010)

hey im having trouble solving the jigsaw puzzle....plzz can some1 help me...

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

*i30.tinypic.com/1zqg5t4.jpg

HUH...at last done it...


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jul 31, 2010)

help me with that jigsaw puzzle one


----------



## smartvishnusr (Jul 31, 2010)

ankit.hepat said:


> help me with that jigsaw puzzle one



Yea some one please do that ...


----------



## jelly_gill (Jul 31, 2010)

Answered hundreded of PMs and helped lot of guys. Now I m going offline. Best of luck to those who are still trying.


----------



## ankit.hepat (Jul 31, 2010)

@jelly_gill check ur pm soon


----------



## smartvishnusr (Jul 31, 2010)

finnaly i got it........
thnks to all who helped me..........


----------



## smartvishnusr (Jul 31, 2010)

finaly i got it
thnks to all who helped


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jul 31, 2010)

any hint on number letter one?

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------

aspire please check your pm


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 31, 2010)

Finally:
*img175.imageshack.us/img175/774/wonx.png


----------



## amraj (Jul 31, 2010)

At last i reached the final step. but they have not taken any measured to check whether the winners have played all the leg. only sending a mail with photograph is not fair. their should be a check like mdsum in the last CTC.

here is the drill

*a.imageshack.us/img146/4583/winnerm.png


----------



## Aspire (Jul 31, 2010)

@All the Winners
Please respond to PMs...............................
Thanks

Need some help with Numbers --> Alphabets

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------

@ViRaNiAc!
Did you complete Number to Alphabet?


----------



## dib (Jul 31, 2010)

@Aspire....use "Anagram" to get the result


----------



## Aspire (Jul 31, 2010)

^But they are numbers?


----------



## dib (Jul 31, 2010)

@aspire
u have to follow the--numbers--->alphabet


----------



## nithishr (Jul 31, 2010)

I got the man in the hook clue.. What is the format for entering the answer?


----------



## yash jetwani (Jul 31, 2010)

What to do in batman one??


----------



## dib (Jul 31, 2010)

@nithishr
nothing complex...just the name..
@yash
it is the easiest one

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------

nothing complex...just the name


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 31, 2010)

@dib check ur pm

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------

@raboo sir:-  I mailed u on your forum account i.e, the one u use to leave the comments just like we hav . Is that enough or i hav to mail u on some other email id???
plz reply


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jul 31, 2010)

utkarsh007 said:


> @dib check ur pm
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...



Ya I want to know the mail id too...


----------



## amraj (Jul 31, 2010)

ViRaNiAc! check u r pm immediatly.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Aug 1, 2010)

sorry amraj, I fixed it now


----------



## onlyabhi (Aug 1, 2010)

*All my tech friends I made here, I wish U a very Happy Friendship Day. *


----------



## smartvishnusr (Aug 1, 2010)

HAPPY FRIENDSHIPDAY TO ALL WHO HELPED AND WHO NOT 
hav a happy sunday... ur little bro...:wink


----------



## ankit.hepat (Aug 1, 2010)

smartvishnusr check ur pm


----------



## nithishr (Aug 1, 2010)

Finally...
*img638.imageshack.us/img638/909/ctc2winner.jpg

Thanx to all those who helped....

PM me for help if needed..


----------



## utkarsh007 (Aug 1, 2010)

onlyabhi said:


> *All my tech friends I made here, I wish U a very Happy Friendship Day. *




Thnx and same 2 u and happy friendship day to all


----------



## basiljoseph (Aug 1, 2010)

reached here at last!!

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_QRHH7j6tq44/TFU2QZ8_sZI/AAAAAAAAAA4/xKHIOZBfgr8/s320/winner.JPG

Thanks to everyone


----------



## criztle (Aug 1, 2010)

when is the last date to send entries


----------



## aby geek (Aug 1, 2010)

i am back. i left at the snake thing can anybody give hints on the whitespace one?


----------



## criztle (Aug 1, 2010)

same i am also stuck on that


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Aug 1, 2010)

@abygeek, criztle

snake is related to computer. find snake. feed him and use what it give with witespace


----------



## criztle (Aug 1, 2010)

what does snake do its programming language or what where can i download it in A MAC


----------



## mbdib (Aug 1, 2010)

I think the decoded message in the final is 

honey you ended the final ……………………………………………………………………………………………………………..think digit


----------



## shirvania (Aug 1, 2010)

oh really.....so i was just wasting my time......as i hv reached the final yesterday morning only.....and yet i hv not send a e-mail......so stupid i m.....!!!!!!


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Aug 1, 2010)

whom do we hve to send the email 2................

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------

@mbdib......plz tell me the email id v hve to send the email 2........


----------



## BassEXE (Aug 1, 2010)

I got to checkpoint 2 and this is being shown!
*img96.imageshack.us/img96/4416/64064539.png


----------



## yash jetwani (Aug 1, 2010)

onlyabhi said:


> *all my tech friends i made here, i wish u a very happy friendship day. *





utkarsh007 said:


> thnx and same 2 u and happy friendship day to all



thanx...

Happy friendship day to all the members!!


----------



## dib (Aug 1, 2010)

wat about the last message---anybody able to decode it??...or there is nothing to decode??


----------



## nithishr (Aug 1, 2010)

dib said:


> wat about the last message---anybody able to decode it??...or there is nothing to decode??



I dont think there is anything 2 decode there.. It does not look like any cipher...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Aug 1, 2010)

can ne plz confirm the email id we hve to send to.........


----------



## amraj (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone able to decode the last step message........................

I forgot to thank the friends who help me reach the end point. There will be not be such day to thank all of those who help me & also the ones who are related to this leg.

"*Happy Friendship Day*" to all of them.


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Aug 3, 2010)

*Well, finally, I'm here too... Now need to find a camera...*

CTC 2 was a great experience! Hats off to Team Digit!

P.S. *Thanks to everyone who helped!*

*Mod edit:* The attached "spoiler" screenshot removed due to reports.


----------



## onlyabhi (Aug 4, 2010)

*those who enjoyed CTC II & are missing it now, I have something for them which will keep them busy till the next CTC starts.

Just check out:

www.cryptomania.co.cc*

*Enjoy*


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Aug 4, 2010)

@onlyabhi.....tnx for this link...is there any other place we can read up on this cryptomania..i mean wats it all about..w8ing for 8th now


----------



## onlyabhi (Aug 4, 2010)

@rohan, everything will be revealed on August 8. its all about loving technology. its a clue based game with a somewhat different approach.


----------



## criztle (Aug 4, 2010)

when is the last day to send enteries in the ctcII

plz anyone tell


----------



## Samsonjet (Aug 5, 2010)

Please someone give clue about 'Eagle Eye!'.
I am not able to find the answer using previous clues.


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Aug 6, 2010)

The answer is right there. Just type the exact terms (words) for the two pics. No synonyms/matching words will do. More hints in earlier posts.

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------




Kumar Aditya said:


> *Well, finally, I'm here too... Now need to find a camera...*
> 
> CTC 2 was a great experience! Hats off to Team Digit!
> 
> ...



What was the spoiler, Team Digit?


----------



## yash jetwani (Aug 6, 2010)

Please anybody tell where to mail the winning email........also do we have to decode that text!!


----------



## onlyabhi (Aug 9, 2010)

*Cryptomania has started.*


----------



## utkarsh007 (Aug 9, 2010)

onlyabhi said:


> *Cryptomania has started.*


Have u got the first one?
i have done almost erythin!


----------



## onlyabhi (Aug 10, 2010)

*New clues added to cryptomania.co.cc.*


----------



## Aspire (Aug 11, 2010)

@onlyabhi
nice site
completed till lvl 5


----------



## onlyabhi (Aug 11, 2010)

Aspire said:


> @onlyabhi
> nice site
> completed till lvl 5



*thanks.. I have added more levels.. *


----------



## yash jetwani (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey please give hint for level 1: Name this technology one...I think its related to sixth sense...but can't getting the answer!


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Aug 11, 2010)

done the first 10................how many r u planning to upload onlyabhi?????????

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------

its not sixth sense yash.............its a new technology by microsoft......the name is very much the literal meaning of the pic..


----------



## yash jetwani (Aug 11, 2010)

Is clue at level 2 related to SONY's product??

---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------

Thanx Rohan..but that one already done...LEVEL 2!!

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------

Give some clue for level2...rohan!!


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Aug 12, 2010)

no its not a sony product....ohk heres a hint...its a software n hardware platform comes in many versions n is related to a very famous site..

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

i gtg now.......pm me if u wanna ask something else will reply around afternoon 2mm...bye for now


----------



## onlyabhi (Aug 12, 2010)

rohan.kwatra said:


> done the first 10................how many r u planning to upload onlyabhi?????????




buddy, there are a lot more levels to cross..


----------



## onlyabhi (Aug 20, 2010)

*It seems you all are really enjoying playing Cryptomania.

cryptomania.co.cc*


----------



## aby geek (Aug 23, 2010)

stuck on whitespace what should the interpreter is supposed to give me?

please give hint.


----------



## Exion (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey when are the results going to announce .. ??


----------



## mbdib (Sep 2, 2010)

*Winners of CTC II*

*1st Place* - Kishan Bagaria (Amkette Flash TV)
*2nd Place* - Devrath N D (Amkette Wireless Keyboard)
*Best Picture* - Rajat Kapoor (Amkette Flash TV)

*Consolation Prizes (Strontium Pen Drives)*:
Jarnail Singh Gill
Vinod Surendran
Vishnu Sr
Dibyendu Paul
Abhineet Mittal
Amol Basutkar
Viraniac Virus Maniac
Nithish R
Basil Joseph
Yash Jetwani
Rohan Kwatra
Kumar Aditya


----------



## Devrath_ND (Sep 2, 2010)

Yippee !!! Awaiting eagerly to get my copy of magazine.


----------



## Exion (Sep 2, 2010)

Hurray . ... ....


----------



## nithishr (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow... Thats Great News...
Meanwhile here is another treasure hunt that I made along with a couple of my friends..
Please check this out & comment.
Prizes worth over 5K await the winners...

Sleuth Eye|Nautilus 2k10


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Sep 2, 2010)

hey how r v gonna get the prizes?????


----------



## amraj (Sep 3, 2010)

------------------


----------



## amraj (Sep 3, 2010)

Glad to see my name in the list.  Fail to win in the CTC-I but able to win CTC-II. Thank to all the forum members who helped me. Also like to thank Digit for such a wonderful game

 *How to claim the prizes?.*

 *Will there be CTC-III.*


----------



## Devrath_ND (Sep 5, 2010)

How should we claim the prizes ?? Very eager to try out the wireless keyboard !!!


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Sep 5, 2010)

koi to reply karo how to claim............r they even giving them out???


----------



## basiljoseph (Sep 6, 2010)

OMG!!!

I too won a prize. . .

How to claim them, anyway?


----------



## mbdib (Sep 6, 2010)

There is no need to claim any prizes. Think Digit will contact by itself through your email. The prizes will be sent by courier service. Hopefully, they will be contacting today or tomorrow.


----------



## yash jetwani (Sep 6, 2010)

mbdib said:


> *Winners of CTC II*
> 
> *1st Place* - Kishan Bagaria (Amkette Flash TV)
> *2nd Place* - Devrath N D (Amkette Wireless Keyboard)
> ...



mbdib how u got to know about these winners??

By the way.....congratz kishan bagaria...but how is this guy!!
please give ur introduction!!


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Sep 6, 2010)

its in the mag yash..........plz tell ppl as soon as u get ne email regarding it


----------



## yash jetwani (Sep 6, 2010)

ooo..
ya sure!!


----------



## Kishan Bagaria (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Digit for the lovely experience I had with CTC-I & CTC-II. I congratulate all the other winners for participating and winning CTC-II. Hope to see more CTCs in coming future.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations to all winners. Nice to see that I am a winner too.

I have called the digit help line, and the guy there does not even know what is the ctcII contest. then I called the editor no and he said I have to call their Delhi office to claim for prizes. He gave me a number and said I have to ask for Mr. Chandan Sisodia on number - 0114010997, but when i called the telephone company said that number is incorrect and thats i can say too as the number is just of 10 digit. 

So, did anybody know how to claim the prizes or we have just wasted the time playing the contest?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Sep 7, 2010)

dude the no. is incorrect it should be 8 digits nt 7. u must hve missed a digit


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Sep 8, 2010)

Today, I called the digit helpline again and they gave me two more no. Also they gave me a email ID of Mr. Sisodia. I am going to try that and will post the response later.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Sep 8, 2010)

plz post the no.s and the email address so that v can also try.............


----------



## onlyabhi (Sep 9, 2010)

*

Guys, we need not claim the prizes. they will send them to our home by courier.

For CTC 1 I got graphics card by courier. They just sent me a mail asking my contact details & then sent me the prize.

Dont worry, they will do the same way this time also.

*


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Sep 9, 2010)

@onlyabhi, are you a digit subscriber or something? I am just asking because I don't think that they have my mail address. They don't even know my real name as I have entered that in my profile yesterday only. 

So If I don't claim the prize, there is no way that they will be sending the same to me.

I have sent Mr. Sisodia my mail address by email and got reply. He said that they will send the gift in 4-6 weeks at the mail address that I provided in email.

If you guys have the same case like me you can contact him at chandan.sisodia@9dot9.in or contact him at 01143279999.


----------



## rajat100493 (Sep 9, 2010)

whooohooo won ctc2 best pic prize...yippee
how to claim the prizes??????


----------



## dib (Sep 10, 2010)

today I also emailed to the above mentioned email id.And I got the reply---
"Thanks Dibyensu, Will ensure that your prize in dispatched in another 4-6 weeks.
Regards,
Team Digit"


----------



## Makx (Sep 13, 2010)

are the answers for ctc II out like the one for ctc I i.e. Digit's Crack The Code Contest


----------



## criztle (Sep 15, 2010)

it so sad not a single women /girl won anything


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Sep 17, 2010)

onlyabhi said:


> *
> 
> Guys, we need not claim the prizes. they will send them to our home by courier.
> 
> ...



Yes friends, abhi is right.

You'll receive an e-mail from Mr. Sisodia asking for your address and then they will send the prizes in a few days. That was how I received it last time.


----------



## rajat100493 (Sep 18, 2010)

got my amkette flash tv via courier....................whopppiiee...............nice product....cheers team digit


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 21, 2010)

rajat100493 said:


> got my amkette flash tv via courier....................whopppiiee...............nice product....cheers team digit


Hey rajat don't forget my role in this.......


----------



## Devrath_ND (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Digit. I got the Amkette Wireless Keyboard !! It working great.. Thanks for it..


----------



## nithishr (Sep 23, 2010)

Have all of you got emails? Coz i havent yet got any email... Should I also contact Mr. Sisodia?


----------



## amraj (Sep 24, 2010)

nithishr said:


> Have all of you got emails? Coz i havent yet got any email... Should I also contact Mr. Sisodia?



you should contact mr. sisodia. I also haven't got the mail. I mailed to mr. sisodia and I got the reply 2 weeks before that i will get my prize on my address within 2 weeks. Though not received my prize yet. As like CTC I & CTC II they don't give importance to time and promise.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 26, 2010)

Now m waitin for ctc 3 and i want it in the October issue.


----------



## onlyabhi (Sep 27, 2010)

utkarsh007 said:


> Now m waitin for ctc 3 and i want it in the October issue.



*For the time being, try Cryptomania.in*


----------



## amraj (Oct 1, 2010)

I received my pen drive yesterday by courier. The pen drive is 2 GB and it has a very nice look . But I was expecting atleast a 4 GB pendrive . (human wants are unending )


----------



## yash jetwani (Oct 4, 2010)

amraj said:


> I received my pen drive yesterday by courier. The pen drive is 2 GB and it has a very nice look . But I was expecting atleast a 4 GB pendrive . (human wants are unending )


same here...


----------



## nithishr (Oct 14, 2010)

amraj said:


> I received my pen drive yesterday by courier. The pen drive is 2 GB and it has a very nice look . But I was expecting atleast a 4 GB pendrive . (human wants are unending )



Same here too...


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Nov 4, 2010)

nithishr said:


> Same here too...



Same here as well.....


----------



## KDroid (May 29, 2011)

Dust yourself off & get ready for CTC - III !! Yeahh!  

I missed out CTC - II & CTC - I ! Won't repeat the same mistake again!


----------



## ico (May 30, 2011)

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/141479-digit-ctc-iii-discussion-thread.html* <--- Thanks Kunal for creating the thread.


----------

